# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  (OOC) San Francisco by Night II: A Requiem in Fog

## Bennosuke

Welcome to the OOC thread for "San Francisco by Night".

1st IC thread is linked here

2nd IC thread is linked here

3rd IC thread is linked here

4th IC thread is linked here!

1st OOC thread is linked here

As it is developed, I will use this post to start describing the basic setting of San Francisco. I will go into detail regarding the major districts, and will describe specific important locations, unique to these areas.

*Spoiler: Kindred Society of SF*
Show


To the Kine of the Bay Area, San Francisco is a hub of change, industry and diversity. Cost of living explodes as Yuppie Tech heads and Start Up CEOs turn the city into their nightime playground. Gentrification spreads like a viral rash, displacing whole communities of ethnic and social minorities, and flooding the streets with an unprecedented number of homeless.

But to the Kindred, San Francisco is an ancient Ivory tower, slowly toppling over it's crumbling pillars, no longer able to support its ever growing weight. The Invictus have had a tight hold on the city since the Roaring 20s, but inflexibility and infighting are slowly leading to the Prince's displacement if not assassination. While The Prince, Christoph Gorman, tries desperately to turn his allies and enemies against each other, The Circle, Spear and Rabble are all as likely to topple his reign as his underlings within the Invictus. Nights are dangerous, and violence seems inevitable.

Kindred are also troubled by a rash of unexplained deaths and boogie men, blamed on everything from VII, to the very Fog of San Francisco bay, which some believe can swallow a neonate whole, if alone too late at night. Rumors of End Times are spreading, with references to Star Wormwood, The King in Yellow and the coming of VII.

A quick synopsis of City Politics:
Prince: Gorman was embraced as a young child. Many believe he is over 200 years old, and rumor has it, he has never fallen to Torpor. All Kindred fear his iron fisted rule, which hearkens back to a Feudal King of some backwater country in Eastern Europe. He is a member of the Invictus, and though not its Primogen, plays his sycophantic followers like puppets to maintain his power base. He is supported by his Seneschal, Dennis Collings, who many believe has fallen to the madness associated with his Ventrue background. Those who support Prince Gorman trust in the fact that he has maintained stability in San Francisco for almost a century, and fear that a threat to his power is a threat to the Requiem as "we" know it. Those who oppose The Prince view him as a pathetic dictator trapped in the past and unable to adapt to modern society. 

Checking the Prince is his Primogen, made up of the leader of each of the five Covenants.
#Carthean Primogen: Bobby Hutton: 17 y/o black panther party member. Originally radical and violent, Hutton has gained the support of much of the Carthians and receives very strong financial and political support from the Carthian run city of Oakland.

#Lancea Sanctum Primogen: Father Benito Pedro Cambon. Sired in 1791 when the Mission Church was dedicated to the city. Father Skull is feared by all Kindred (some believe even the Prince), for his knowledge of Dark Magic, and his intimidating appearance. Nosferatu with tontured head, crooked broken nose and sunken eyes, though most have never seen his face. Kindred say that if you stare close enough, you can see he has spiders crawling in and out of his skin creating abscess like burrows. Known to wear porcelain Dia De Los Muertos skull mask painted in White black and Red. Also known as Padre Calavera or the Father of Spiders.

#Circle of Crone Primogen: Mother Blackstar (Lara Jackson the Third). Owner of a Vinyard up in Napa, Viticulturist and Botanist. Gangrel. Very young and beautiful. She is aggressive in her attacks on the Prince's character, and regularly calls for his removal from power. Rumor has it that she is bold enough to experiment with the powers of the Fae, in her estate in the Wine Country. Though her Covenant is small in number, there are thousands of rumors about their blood orgies to summon demons, and sacrifices of Neonates to power their Disciplines.

#Ordo Dracule Primogen: Yoshihiro Yamamoto. A Nosferatu who has gathered a cabal of Vampires of primarily Asian descent. Yamamoto avoids city politics, and to a small extent the Ordo members are greatly ostracized from City Politics. Many Kindred are afraid of an inevitable revolt, and there are rumors of the Dracule capturing young Kindred to fuel their arcane experiments.

#Invictus Primogen: (Previously Prince Nicholas D'Agostino) Ozzy Mandius. Ozzy is an elder Nosferatu within The Invictus. Mandius had been a strong supporter of Prince Gorman, and some had rumored was a direct ally to the now dusted Schultz. He is the newly elected Invictus Primogen. The Nosferatu is tall and gaunt with skin so pale it has a nearly sickly blue pallor. His face is skeletal with small yellow eyes sunken deep within dark sockets, and the cartilage of his ears appears burned or melted, fused to his skull.

#Herald and Master of Elysium: Lady Stardust. An unaligned Daeva who serves as both the Master of Elysium, maintaining the three Elysium sights in San Francisco and organizing the monthly Grand Gathering, and responsible for serving as the voice of the Prince as the Herald. Lady Stardust is androgynous and aloof and totally irresistible. Equally comfortable in the dingiest of dive bars and the finest of galas, Lady Stardust becomes the focus of any party or gathering she attends. Lady Stardust has dark hair cut in an 80s fab mullet, and a sexless body that leaves most wondering as to his gender. 

#Sheriff: (previously Schultz) Nova:  A high ranked Carthian who keeps a large Cotiere of Kindred and Ghouls out in the Dog Patch. She is known for her hot headed behavior and general rabble rousing. Though she has managed to anger many Elder Kindred within San Francisco, she has proven too wily and too well armed to take down, and so she has eked out a territory within the city that most respectable Kindred will leave alone.



*Spoiler: The Traditions*
Show


The Traditions in San Francisco:
1. The Masquerade: Intentional breaking of the Masquerade is worthy of a bloodhunt. Failure to uphold the Masquerade places the offender at the mercy of the Sheriff.
2. Progeny: The right to Sire can only be performed once every two decades and is not permissible till a Kindred has been undead for over ten years. Transgressions performed by a Progeny during their first five years of unlife are shared with the Sire.
3. Death: Kindred can only be slain only if a blood hunt is called. The right to call a blood hunt can be decided by either the Prince or a unanimous decision of the Primogen. This right can be provided postmouthly under trial. Breaking this tradition will result in the offender being staked and left in the sun.
4. Domain: Territories are divided amongst the Primogen. It is the right and responsibility of the Primogen to divide their territories into domains. The territories of Golden Gate Park, the Water Front, and The Pan Handle will always be unaligned, and hunting in these locations are free to all. A Kindred has full authority and right to hunt in his Domain. However, inability to maintain one's domain does allow for removal of authority by the Prince or appropriate Prisci.
5. Deference: All new Kindred entering the city must be brought forth to hear the Traditions and swear to respect them within the city. Newly sired Kindred must be brought forth within the first week of their Embrace. All Kindred who fail to show Deference will incur the wrath of a Bloodhunt.


*Spoiler: The All Night Society*
Show

#The Pulse: The Pulse is a cross platform instant messaging system, similar to Whatsapp or WeChat unique to Kindred society in America. The App was created by a Covenant of Unaligned Kindred in Palo Alto, and access is only granted to Kindred through a city's Harpy. The App has end to end encryption and does not store messages longer than 30 seconds after they are opened so that there is no server that can be hacked. Individualized and group messages can be shared between Kindred across the Country. Each city's Harpy also uses The Pulse as a means of spreading mass communication.



*Spoiler: Boons*
Show

 Essentially, as money can increase or depreciate in value over time and vampires are immortal, it is not a great bartering tool, nor is blood which can be hard to store, preserve and transfer, and a small contamination can ruin a lot of blood. 

Instead, among other things, Vampires trade in boons; a currency of favors. Each boon is traded for a favor of similar value, with the two parties agreeing on the magnitude of the boon. Boons can be registered through The Pulse, with the Seneschal. This way, if there is disagreement over a Boon, there is proof of the original agreement, and the Seneschal or Prince can be called on to settle the dispute. Unless otherwise specified, there is no time limit for when the boon can be requested, though the immediacy of pay back depends on the severity and nature of the boon. Both parties can agree on the nature of the boon, or even on the specific task when the boon is initally offered. The magnitude of the boon can be simplified as such:

#Simple: A simple boon is a small favor that can be performed without inconvenience to the indebted vampire. Examples would be: obtaining a pistol, providing an introduction with a higher ranked Kindred, or not attending Court on the day of a vote.

#Minor: A minor boon is a favor that can be performed with minor convenience. Examples may include: letting a Kindred stay at your Haven for a week, gathering extensive research on a subject, providing a piece of secret information, training someone in a common discipline.

#Major: A major boon is a favor provided when you owe someone greatly. Perhaps they saved your unlife, but a major boon is of significant inconvenience to pay back. Paying back a major boon may require one to bend a Tradition or push political boundries. Examples may include: Teaching a Kindred a proscribed Discipline (like a Coil or Theban Sorcery), vote a specific way in court they otherwise would not, staking and delivering a Kindred, cleaning of a breach of the Masquerade for another Kindred. 



*Spoiler: Important Locations*
Show

 Please note that many of these places are based off of real locations. Though I am taking creative license, please feel free to look any of them up if it contributes to your understanding of the city.

#The Sea Cliff Haven: An abandoned two story Victorian house in the Sea Cliff area of San Francisco. The building was previously used as a bespoke dress shop, but appears to have been abandoned for many years. The building sits atop one of the raised hills allowing the Cotiere a view both of the Seacliff neighborhood and the bay, but also into the neighboring valley of The Richmond. The building will need serious work to be considered a Safe Place or a true Haven. 

#Elysium: Tommy's Joynt. A Divey all night diner that has survived through nearly 70 years unchanged in the city of San Francisco. The outside is garishly painted, the interior ridiculously decorated, and it is known for serving cheap slop like food to a garish assortment of riff raff and beat cops. On any given night a fight is just as likely to break out at Tommy's as a spontaneous all in drinking song. The Kindred have claimed a hidden third floor as a smaller more private Elysium, where meetings can be safely held. Tommy's is less of a place to be seen or meet new Kindred, and more of a place to hold business, make deals and advance one's politics.

#Elysium: The San Francisco Opera House. Though Kine performances are regularly held at the Opera house, Wednesday nights are reserved for "Private Gatherings" of the All Night Society. Every Wednesday night, Lady Stardust holds a large banquet like party where Kindred can come to socialize. Kindred are encouraged to come in their finest, and unlike Tommy's, The Opera House serves as a place to see and be seen. Once a month, on the first Wednesday of the month, The Theater of The Wolf puts on a dance, or play or performance designed specifically to entertain The Kindred. These gatherings are especially well attended by the Elder Kindred, and are not to be missed. 

#Elysium: The Lost Church: On the last Sunday night of the month, Lady Stardust holds the Grand Gathering at the Lost Church. The Prince holds court for the first portion of the gathering, making speeches to the Kindred, and hearing grievances. After this, the grandest of banquets are held. Homeless are often hung up by their feet, to serve as fountains to provide sustenance, and all Kindred in San Francisco are expected to attend. The Lost Church is a performance hall built in the 70s. The theater is used by The Prince to hold court, and an upstairs room is used to hold the banquet. 

#The Wyrms Nest on Octavia: A decrepit mansion sized Painted Lady style building that acts as the main chapter house for The Ordo Dracul. It is located in the Western Addition, just outside of Japan Town, in the heart of Dragon Territory. 

#Temple Dragon: A Kindred owned bar in China Town that serves a safe feeding ground for members of the Ordo Dracul. The bartender and manager is an overweight Vietnamese Ghoul called Newt. 

#The Night Owl: A cocktail bar and lounge owned by Nicholas DAgostion. 

#The Dogpatch Carthian Compound: Located not too far from the Bay Bridge, a group of Carthians led by Nova have taken over a 4 floor brick complex. The brick building is surrounded by an unkempt grassy lot that has been fortified with a barbwire fence, and is guarded by a number of Ghouls and Kindred. 

# The San Francisco Psychiatric Asylum: A stand-alone psychiatric long term and acute care facility that was recently  purchased by the UCSF hospital system. Anna has taken an interest in taking over the property and turning it into a sort of blood bank for the Kindred society. The facility is located a the Cliff's Edge in Hunter's Point, in the South East corner of the city. The Asylum is a walled in institutional property with a high central tower providing a panopticon view of a manicured garden enclosed within the rectangular four wings of the medical facility. The the front entrance attempts to appear welcoming, the majority of the facility is gated by four towering concrete walls topped with barbed wire. It has an emergency bay, as well as two wings of long term housing for residents who were receiving inpatient rehabilitation or were unable to return to the community due to their illness.

# The Kink: An S&M and Bondage nightclub in The Castro, San Francisco's famous LGBTQ heart. Though most levels of this three storied club are used to explore various nightly curiosities, the bottom basement level is used as a regular meeting place for The Circle of Crone to conduct their Sabbath rituals.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Spoiler: Shared Cotiere Aspirations*
Show

Cotiere Aspirations are:

1. Successfully perform your duties as Hounds
2. Discover Estella's murderer
3. Deal with the new Sheriff, Nova, and her antagonistic relationship with the Coterie.


*Spoiler: Shared Cotiere Resources*
Show

* Safe Haven OOOO purchased by Erulasto, Daishain and Anna.
* Retainer- O Gabrielle is a Ghouls who can act as a retainer for the Coterie. 
* Retainer- O Bernardo is a Ghouls who can act as a retainer for the Coterie.
* Allies- 0 SF police.
*Status (SF Kindred) OO



*Spoiler: PC Character Boxes*
Show

 
*Spoiler: Anna*
Show


Vitae: 8/10
Humanity: 5
 Willpower: 4/6
 Health: [] [] [] [] [] [] [] []
 Beats/Exp: 4/1
Purchased obfuscate 1, safe haven 1. politics 1, Resources 1. Coil of the Wyrm 1, Obfuscate 2, Presence up, Touchstone Merit, Obfuscate 3. 
Boons: Major boon from Ordo. Major Boon from D'Agostino. 

 Tilts/Conditions:



Aspirations: 
1. Create an ecosystem to provide risk free blood for kindred in San Francisco
2. End organized crime in the city.
2a. Eliminate Kindred reliance on organized crime in the city
2a(i). Discover the various Kindred needs which are filled by organized crime in the city and devise alternative methods by which they can be met.
2a(ii). Identify Kindred who need to be swayed in order to implement said alternative methods, and sway them
2b. Identify members of organized crime in the city
2c. Identify allies (among both Kine and Kindred) who share the same goal, like a judge, a police captain or chief, and a district attorney.
3. Protect Katie




*Spoiler: Karl*
Show

Humanity: 4
Willpower: 2/5
Health: [] [] [] [] [] [] []
Beats/Exp: 4/3
Vitae: 8/10
Tilts/Conditions: Tempted (pg 307)
Boons: Major Boon from D'Agostino.

Aspirations:
1. Secure a position in the Prince's cabinet
2. Fulfill Invictus' request by obtaining leverage on MS-13
3. Ensure Fred's safety
3a. Inform Fred of the dangers he's unaware of and prepare him for that reality
3b. establish a positive relationship with Fred.


*Spoiler: Rachel*
Show


Character Sheet
Vitae: 8/10
Humanity: 5
 Willpower: 6/6
 Health: [] [] [] [] [] [] [] [] []
 Beats/Exp: 2/0
Exp Spent: 2

Boons: 
Tilts/Conditions:



Aspirations: 
#Get a better Haven. (It would be nice to have a nicer and more secure Haven. The bookshop is secure as far as Rachel knows. No one should know where it is, although she cant completely discount the idea that someone knows where she sleeps.)
#Find out more about the supernatural enigma in the woods
#Reach a state where other Kindred might be less of a potential threat to her. Whether thats achieved by wealth, Cruac or political power amongst the Kindred doesnt matter to her. 







This is a quick Spoiler that can be posted intermittently in IC posts, and should be updated in real time. This is an easy way to keep track of WP expenditure, gained beats, ect. I will be keeping track of things as well, but this will make my life A LOT EASIER.

Kindred Gabe

*Spoiler: Aisling*
Show



Character Sheet: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1510834

*Spoiler: Stat Block*
Show


Humanity: 5
Vitae: 4/10 
Willpower: 6/6
Health 7
Beats/EXP: /0
Tilts/Conditions:

*Spoiler: Aspirations:*
Show


*1.* Find a way of securing the loyalty of the Ghouls in her service so they can't betray her.
*2.* Have a real haven to call her own, and a really big bed.
*3.* Find out why her Sire put her into Torpor, and why Blackstar has taken such an interest in her and her Sire.
*3b* Study the diary of Gazren to learn its secrets.





I've updated the aspirations to be more in line with the last bit we had discussed about her Sire.

Here are the details as I see them...

*Spoiler: Aisling Plot Details*
Show


1. Lady Blackstar was responsible for bringing Aisling to SF in torpor for secretive reasons pertaining to Aisling and her Sire, Gazren.
2a. Aisling is still under the sway of Blackstar as she hasn't figured out she is being deceived and misled.
2b. Aisling has escaped and is on the run from the Circle of the Crone due to a falling out and the assistance of a Circle neonate/ghoul.
3. She has only been out of torpor for between 6 months to a year. Early enough to still have trouble with the modern world, but long enough to have learned rudimentary English skills.
4. Touchstone is something to do with music, either on an iPod or MP3 player, or somesuch. To be determined. 
[I] Just thought....the pack if stray dogs she cares for. Could that be a potential Touchstone as well?[/]



Aisling is fast. She is nimble and her movements flow like a hunting cats. The parkour merit is due to high-speed navigation of overgrown forests and wilderness. I'm sure it may have been even higher before, but I opted to only go for a rating 2 as she has to relearn how to move in a city. 
She makes a good courier if needed. 
Aisling has a tendency to travel esoteric routes, such as through alleys, over fences, across the roof, etc. 

*Spoiler: Aisling O'Donnell*
Show


*Description:* long night-black hair; once meticulously kept and braided, now wild and disheveled with twigs and leaves and other detritus threaded through. Very pale skin, soft despite years of hard living in the woods. Bright, glacial blue eyes surrounded by shadowed and bruised sockets. Slight and slender frame, with the physical age of a fiftteen year old, slightly undernourished girl.
*Personality:* 
Mask: Child
Dirge: Follower
Torn between the safe loneliness of the natural world and the chaotic tides of humanity in this strange new world. Craves a place to belong. Uneasy in New situations but always looking for a friend. Likes to give strange, esoteric gifts she steals to her 'friends'. She likes taking care of stray animals.

----------


## Bennosuke

*NPC List*

*Spoiler: Mortals*
Show

*Nancy Summers: A frumpy middle aged Mother who has come to Karl with concerns that her son Graham is getting into trouble. She is fairly pathetic in Karl's eyes.

*Graham Summers: Son of Nancy Summers. Through Karl's research, it has been found that Graham has been attending late night Preaching sessions held by the Lancea Sanctum, although why he attends or why the sermons are being given has yet to be determined.

*Katie Wu: Anna's 18 year old cousin who is attending college at UCB. On the outside she appears to be the perfect student, but like most kids her age, she enjoys partying and late nights. She is studying pharmacy and is a typical Californian teenager. Despite her optimism, she is challenged by her waxing-waning relationship with Anna, and her mother's diagnosis of Multiple Myeloma. 

*Henry Wu: Anna's 47 years old uncle, a senior engineer at an AI technology firm in Silicon Valley. Henry is a consummate family man, he works hard to provide the best life for his wife and child. He is gutted at the return of cancer in his wife, but he needs to maintain his job so insurance will cover treatment. This is creating a strain with his daughter.

*Fredrick Rugg: Karls grandson and only known living relative. Fredrick is a sociology professor at UCLA, and to Karls chargrine a homosexual.

*Erik "Spooky" Lopez: Spooky is a mid to top level member of the Mexican cartel MS13. He owns a dive bar known caled Los Luchadores. Along with being involved in the major industries of MS13 (trafficking cocaine and heroine, weapons and child prostitutes), Spooky appears to be involved in laundering large sums of money for the gang. On the side, Spooky may be selling designer amphetamines to the wealthy Techies in San Francisco

*Max Goldstead: A celebrated sculpturist in his own field, whose stock soared to unprecedented heights when he began his aptly named 'homage' series. Six installations 'inspired' (Shamelessly ripped off) by Lillith's best pieces but on a far larger scale. Max's last two exhibitions show signs of true genius, he may even surpass Lillith one day. He has an upcoming exhibit in the DoReMi that he will be sharing with Lillith.

*Jay Acevedo: Jay is Katie's boyfriend and is a suspected member of the gang MS-13. He is a hispanic man in his early twenties with a buzzed head and the word Lucha tattooed in cursive under his left eye. He has a square face, and a nose and brow that have already developed their share of scar tissue. He is also missing his left upper canine. Jay comes off as very confident to the point of perhaps being aloof and cocky.

*Mort: Mort is a surly middle aged detective who mostly works night shifts and pushes papers. He serves as a contact for Karl within the police department. He always sounds exhausted, and annoyed by Karl's infrequent requests for a favor, but he almost always comes through.


*Spoiler: Ghouls*
Show

*Gabrielle: An insecure teenage girl that Estella met and seduced at a club in San Francisco. She is short and slender with dark hair and a penchant for dressing like a punk. Gabrielle has been Ghouled by Estella. She has a first degree blood bond with Estella and a second degree with Aisling. She has a second degree blood bond with Anna. 

*Celestine Wu: Anna's 43 year old Aunt. She is an active member in Church, and a survivor of Multiple Myeloma, which has recently returned. She is currently hospitalized at UCSF. Celestine has been Ghouled by Anna, and has a Second Degree blood bond with Anna. 

*Joseph: An Asian mortal, and friend of Daniels. Joseph works in the Tech industry and has a habit for indulging too heavily in alcohol and other pleasures. A recent run in with Victor and the players put Joseph's life in danger, though he may not have realized it. 

*Bernardo: Bernardo is a Hispanic teenager who was Ghouled before meeting the players. He has lived his entire life in the service of Kindred. He has shown himself to be a caring individual, and is becoming very close with his new master Aisling. Bernardo has a third degree blood bond with Aisling. He has a first degree blood bond with Anna

*Gabe: See Daishain's description below.

*Jasmine: The Ghouled granddaughter of Eliza.  



*Spoiler: Kindred*
Show

*Carthians*
*Nova: A high ranked Carthian who keeps a large Cotiere of Kindred and Ghouls out in the Dog Patch. She is known for her hot headed behavior and general rabble rousing. Though she has managed to anger many Elder Kindred within San Francisco, she has proven too wily and too well armed to take down, and so she has eked out a territory within the city that most respectable Kindred will leave alone.


*Circle of Crone*
*Alejandro Perez: A flamboyant and puckish member of the Circle of the Crone. He is tall and slender, dresses flamboyantly and keeps his greasy hair long and curled. Alejandro has entered into an agreement with Aisling to help her join the Circle of the Crone in exchange for assistance overthrowing Mother Blackstar. 

*Indra: A dark haired malevolent member of the Circle of the Crone. Indra is fiercely loyal to Mother Blackstar and seems to have it out for Aisling and her Cotiere, even having gone so far as to organize an attack on Aisling in the streets of San Francisco. 

*Invictus*
*Shultz: The Sheriff of San Francisco. Schultz is known as a hard nosed, no-nonsense enforcer of The Prince's edicts. Shultz is known for his large pack of Ghouls and many deputed Hounds, who help him run a secret police like organization of investigators and knee breakers. Those who oppose Prince Gorman's rule refer to Schultz as The Blood Fink, before looking over their shoulder afraid he may be waiting right there to stake and bake them. He has greasy curly hair that he cuts to different lengths, and when on the job is known to wear industrial jump suits which he can get dirty and dispose of. 
*Ivanov: A mid-level Invictus who acts as an errand boy for Dennis Collings. Ivanov has a bony face, with short sandy hair and beady eyes. He is known for being fickle and shrewd.

*Nicholas DAgostino: The youthful and elegant Primogen of San Franciscos Invictus. Nicholas is well known to be the political rival to Prince Gorman and the two are currently fighting a Cold War of sorts. Nicholas is always well dressed, and exemplifies in many ways the modern gentleman. Embraced in his late 20s, Nicholas DAgostino has dark brown hair which he keeps well maintained, and favors well tailored Italian suits. 

*Anthony Tony DAgostino: Tony is the Childe of the Invictus Primogen. Still a fledgeling under Nicholas protection, Tony is slowly being brought into the family business. Tony has a dark tan, and sandy hair with frosted tips. Tony is still learning to dress like his Sire, and will often favor more casual clothing.

*Carlisle: A mid-level Nosferatu Invictus. He is tall and stalky, with a face somewhere between burned flank steak and melted pudding. Carlisle is not the most socially skilled Invictus, meaning he can be rather off putting, even with Kindred.

*Frank Beato: Nicholas D'Agostino's right hand. A dark skinned refrigerator of a man with a severe raisin face and fists like boulders. Though Frank seldom speaks, it is well understood that the Nosferatu is not to be trifled with. (Deceased)

*Eliza: The Ventrue Invictus member is a melodramatic art collector and critic in San Francisco. She has a mansion in Pacific Heights and has Ghouled many of the members of her family into servitude. She keeps a small Herd of Dominated mortals to feed on. She acts as a maternal protective figure for Lillith. She generally wears outrageous high fashion outfits when in public, has long curled red hair and piercing blue eyes. 

*Zach Thomas: A sniveling brat of a neonate who was likely a trust fund baby from Palo Alto, and who remained an infantile sycophant in un-life. He had practically licked the now ex-Prince's boot heels upon joining The Conspiracy, and once or twice had tried stepping over Lillith in the process. The coterie has kicked his door down and assaulted him in his haven, even going so far as to remove one of his hands. 

*Ozzy Mandius: Ozzy is an elder Nosferatu within The Invictus. Mandius had been a strong supporter of Prince Gorman, and some had rumored was a direct ally to the now dusted Schultz. He is the newly elected Invictus Primogen. The Nosferatu is tall and gaunt with skin so pale it has a nearly sickly blue pallor. His face is skeletal with small yellow eyes sunken deep within dark sockets, and the cartilage of his ears appears burned or melted, fused to his skull.

*David Solomon: David Solomon is a relatively young vampire and member of the First Estate. He was some sort of banker, and helps keep track of favors, debts, and Oaths within the Invictus. There is something about Solomon that one might describe as slimy, like he has taken on the worst qualities of a stereotypical American politician. 

*Murat: The sire of Zach Thomas. He seems to have it out for the coterie. 

*Lancea Sanctum* 

*Ordo Dracul*
 *Julian: A member of the Ordo Dracul who has come to the player characters with a proposed opportunity to investigate the recent disappearances of Neonate vampires in San Francisco. Though not known to all players, he is The Sworn of the Axe to the San Francisco Ordo, and is feared by those who recognize him for his devastating combat prowes. He is generally an individual of few words and even many in The Ordo know little else about him.

*Mobius: AKA Kyle Marks. A missing Neonate Mekhet of the Ordo Dracul. Mobius dresses like a Poser Goth, and before his disappearance was seen spending time with the Carthians. The players have been summoned to investigate Mobius' sudden and recent disappearance. 

*Victor: A power hungry Ventrue of the Ordo Dracul. Victor can be brash, crass and violent. Victor dresses in very modern men's formal wear, usually heavily cologned. Victor and the players had a recent spat, and he may be looking for revenge.

*Miho: An Elder Mekhet in the Ordo Dracul, and Mobius' Sire. Miho is friends with Kenji Tanaka. She is known for her wisdom as well as her cold aloofness and penchant for fits of depression. All members of The Ordo know to avoid Miho during her more wrathful moments. Miho is a Sworn of the Dying Light, and her acumen in the secrets of the Ordo is believed to be near second to none on the West Coast. Miho is also known for her vanity.


*Unaligned*
*Screech: A foul smelling, pumpkin faced Nosferatu who runs a number of Pier's off of San Francisco' Embarcadero, which allows him to control import and export through the city. Like many of his Clan, he has the ability to annoy or put-off those around him despite his best interests, though he has gathered a reputation for being at times self serving and greedy.

*Hector and Gunner: Members of the Hell's Furies, a Bruja biker gang that runs the California Coast, and the Daly City pool hall known as The Devil's Hole.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Proposed Homebrew Rules*

*Spoiler: Homebrew rules*
Show


*Blood bonds cannot be developed between vampires of the same lineage
*A beat is gained when there is damage in the third to farthest box (first negative modifier) rather than at the farthest box.
*To make conditions more meaningful and to improve the rate of xp gained, I will give one beat for appropriately role playing the condition and a second for the mechanical resolution of the beat.
*Stake Armor is Rating 4/2, Strength 2, Defense 0, Speed 0, Availability 4, Coverage Torso. Special: Staking attacks take an additional -2 to the roll for a total of -5.
*A single WP is simply gained by choosing to interact with your Touchstone. This could be anything from stalking them, to spending money on them. This stacks with the defending the Touchstone mechanic. It will be up to me as the ST to make the interaction meaningful and help drive the story forward. AND if we skip ahead by a few days of in game time, it is assumed that all WP is recovered. 

*Spoiler: Approved Combat Maneuvers not in the VtR 2E book*
Show

The below are taken from the CofD 2E book only.

#Aiming: Spend a turn aiming for +1 to ranged attack. Can stack for a total of +3
#All out Attack: 2+ to a brawl or weaponry attack, lose defense.
#Charge: Move at double characters speed and end with a brawl or weaponry attack. Lose defense.
#Off hand attack: -2 to roll. 



*Replacement Rules for Discipline: Animalislm
o Feral Whisper: Unchanged from current rules
oo Beckoning: The vampire calls forth an army of nearby animals of a specific species, to do a single task.Cost: 1 willpower, Roll Presence+Animal Ken+ Animalism, Action: 1 turn, Duration: 1 scene. Success: all animals that match the request within (#Success x 100 yards) come and perform the task. Dramatic Failure: all animals that match the request within yards come and attack the summoner.
ooo Beastial Frenzy: When riding the wave, the performer may attempt to push all animals nearby into a similar state of mind, driving them to help accomplish his goals. Cost: 1 vitae, Roll: Presence+Animalism, Action: Instant, Duration: Length of Frenzy. Dramatic Failure: Animals within 100 yards swarm and attack the summoner. Failure: Animals within 100 yards flee (this can be viewed as breaching the masquerade). Success: All animals within 100 yards follow the same instructions/goals as the summoner, and gain the same benefits as the frenzying vampire
oooo Subsume the Beast: The vampire chooses an animal that he locks eyes with, and then takes over its body. During this time the summoner's body enters a torpor like state. Cost: 1 willpower, Roll: Presence+ Animalism vs. Composure + Resolve, Action: instant, Duration: up to 1 hour for every success. Dramatic Failure: The summoner must roll to avoid frenzy with a -2 modifier. Success: The vampire occupies the animal's body successfully without access to disciplines. Exceptinoal Success: The vampire also gains access to disciplines.
ooooo Shepard to the Flock: The vampire summons a specific species of animal, which follow his every command as if an extension of his will. While similar to beckoning, the animals are able to follow complex commands, adjust to new commands, and behave in ways that would be unnatural or self injurious. Cost: 1 vitae and one Willpower, Roll: Presence + Animal Ken + Animalism, Action: 1 turn, Duration 1 scene. Dramatic fialure: The summoner frenzies and all animals within 100 yards flee. Success: all animals that match the request within (#Success x 100 yards) arrive and follow commands directly from the player, Exceptional Success: Duration is extended to an entire night.


*Kindred Dualing Merit- Prerequisite (Brawling oo , Weaponry ooo)
o Vital Defense: At it's most basic level a vampire learns to protect their two most vital weaknesses, their head and their heart. The vampire with this skill gains an extra point of defense to any called shots against their head or heart. The vampire must be aware of the attack such that they would have their regular defense bonus.
oo Cleaving blows: Against vampires who lack most vital organs, large rending blows become important. Vampires with this skill cause lethal damage with all bladed weapons
ooo Biting Clinch: A vampire's fangs can be one of their most lethal weapons (deals aggrevated damage), and thus most lethal vampires become skilled at bringing this weapon into play. A vampire may use the damage skill to bite with a successful clinch initiation, even without an exceptional success.
oooo Staker: When using the stake to attack the heart, the vampire only suffers a -1 to their roll.
ooooo Preternatural Warrior: A vampire with this level of skill has no wasted movement or overreaction exhibited by humans. The vampire can attack twice in one turn if they do not move at all during this turn.

Domain: Domain merits describe how well maintained, bountiful and safe a cotieres fiefdom is. Merit dots purchased by any one individual player are shared by the cotiere. 

-Lien: This trait describes how well integrated the cotiere is into their domain. Each dot in this merit adds a +1 modifier to find out information salient to the domain and the people within it. This could be anything from investigating a missing person, to getting the word on the street. Lien never modifies a hunting roll.



*Spoiler: PBP rules*
Show


*As there are no real Game Sessions, IC gameplay will be broken into "Chapters" and "Scenes". A game session is equivalent to a "Scene", which will be composed of a number of movements of the story. 
*Beats will be allotted throughout each Scene, but also at the end of a Scene, like at the end of a Game Session. 
*XP can only be spent at the end of a Game Session.
*Extra beats will be given out at the end of a Chapter as appropriate
*Merits and equipment will be gained as appropriate without the expenditure of XP based on roleplaying. For example, if your character robs a bank, he will gain Resources without spending XP. 
*Beats will be given out both for completing and for taking sufficient steps towards completing an aspiration
*Please stick up for when you feel a character has a fulfilled an aspiration, I am only human and cannot remember every character's three aspirations at all times.

----------


## Thundercracker

Posting here to reserve for char info.

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1288452

Fluff: 
*Spoiler*
Show




> @Thunder: As stated before, it looks like you may have been using first edition rules.  As far as the character concept goes, its not a bad idea. I dont think ethnicity matters too much to the Vampire community, so if you know more about one of the two cultures, Id prefer you lean that way. There are a lot of ideas you could flesh out with the concept; Touchstone is an old instructor, or maybe a specific gym/dojo/dojang/school. How would a Vampire handle empty hand fighting with mortals when bashing damage means so little to them, getting knocked out isnt possible, and physical augmentation is so easy. Does the act of fighting make the character feel more human or less, and does this change their relationship with the martial art? From a stats standpoint, other than touching on what has already been mentioned; it appears your character has more stats in weaponry than brawl, which would mean the character has done some sort of weapons based martial art in my mind (fencing, Kendo, Kenjutsu, HEMA) this is something that definitely would need to be fleshed out. The one dot in most of mental skills would need some explaining; why is he/she have experience in politics, science, occult and medicine? Obviously you have not finished the character (no merits 10xp not spent), but the lack of social skills will make the character less useful in many scenes. I dont think he/she is too combat oriented, you just have to recognize that many situations will be resolved with words, and your character will be less capable and have less defense against social maneuvers.


I will create a new character sheet for 2e, though I will still need help/advice, I'm sure.




> #Ordo Dracule Primogen: Yoshihiro Yamamoto. A Burakumin who has gathered a cabal of Vampires of primarily Asian descent. Yamamoto avoids city politics, and to a small extent the Ordo members are greatly ostracized from City Politics. Many Kindred are afraid of an inevitable revolt, and there are rumors of the Dracule capturing young Kindred to fuel their arcane experiments.


If my character is going to be part of this, it makes sense to be Asian.  

# Who was your character before they were Embraced? Did they have a family, and what happened to their mortal relationships after the Embrace?  
Anna grew up an only child of an upper middle class family in Hong Kong, was a competitor in the world junior international wushu competition, but has studied several schools of martial arts.  Her father and mother were murdered, victims of organized crime violence.  She changed her major and became a police officer, looking to help eliminate organized crime from the city.  As a detective, she moonlighted trying to track down those responsible for her parents' murder, in addition to her day job.  As she got closer to discovering their identities, strange and creepy things started happening.  She swore she was followed home from work, but the individual just walked on by when she reached her front stoop.  A neighbor's cat was found strangled and hanging from her apartment blocks stairwell railing.  She swore she saw shadows moving on their own out of the corner of her eye, but when she looked at them directly, everything appeared normal. 
Eventually Anna, as part of the investigation into her parents' murder, discovered the prime suspects in her parents' murder killed horribly in a warehouse, ribs turned inside out (among other things), and it was quite obvious nothing human could have done what she saw.  
She fled and returned with backup, but when the police returned, the warehouse was cleaned up with no trace of what she'd seen.  

In addition to being reprimanded at work, the Triads concluded she was somehow responsible or at least related for the disappearance of their members.  They threatened to ruin (or potentially hurt or kill) her fiancée (Daniel) unless she agreed to help them from inside the police force.  In order to protect him, and more than freaked out by the strange and unexplainable things she has witnessed, she broke off the engagement (which nearly destroyed her) and fled to San Francisco, to pursue a masters degree.  

Anna reconnected with her father's brother and his wife, who left Hong Kong in 1997 just prior to the handover.  After realizing she could never work for the police in the US, she ended up teaching classes at several martial arts studios and police academies in San Francisco.  That, combined with the inheritance and insurance from her parents, ensured her financial well being.  

In the course of her studies, she delved into unexplainable phenomena, and caught the attention of the city's Kindred in her investigations, specifically a member of the order of dracul (Kenji Tanaka).  


 # What was the Embrace like? Were they forced into it? Why did they accept if they had the option? What was their initial reaction to being Embraced? 

Over the course of several weeks, Anna met several times with the mysterious individual from Japan.  Often some of the words he used seemed out of place, and though he was interested in her work and research, she always sensed that there was some kind of ulterior motive.  Finally, he offered to assist her expand her knowledge, revealing his true nature to her.  Anna, after her initial shock, thought only of the secrets which were there to uncover, and weighed them against the love she still held for her former fiancée, understanding that if she took the plunge, she could never be with him.  With the engagement broken, and supposedly Daniel moving on, however, it seemed a relatively small price to pay.  Tragically, it was only the following week that she ran into her former fiancée.  He had moved to San Francisco to try and win her back. 


 # What was their fledgling initiation/training like? Who was their Sire and how did their relationship with their Sire grow/change/develop over this time? Did your character enjoy their new powers? How did they cope with the less savory aspects of being Undead? Why did your character join the Covenant they did, and what was initiation in this Covenant like.
0.	The Embrace:  Annas mind reeled with the possibilities.  Kenji had just revealed to her that he was not entirely human.  Of course shed refused to believe at first, until he showed her.  Vampires were real, they were researchers like her, but they were sworn to secrecy.  Kenji Tanaka was born before her grandfather and remembered World War II, despite looking no older than 40.  
If I refuse, then what? she asked.
No one can ever know what I have told you, and we will never meet again, he replied.
_Would he kill me?  I dont think he would, but then again, who knows what hes capable of but this could be my one chance to discover all there is to know but I would be giving up my family, my life, I could never see the sun again but how many lives could I save from the things which exist but nobody really knows about, not just vampires, but the other things that are out there?  Im not doing anyone much good right now, honestly who would even miss me?_
Ill do it, she said, before she changed her mind.
He was on her in a flash, his heavier weight pushing her back onto the couch as she felt her chin lifted up slightly, exposing her neck.  His fingers were cold, like ice.  Before she even fully comprehended what was going on, Anna felt an intrusion in the soft flesh of her neck, and black spots appeared before her eyes as her blood pressure dropped.  Anna gripped the back of Kenjis head as a sense of calm and peacefulness came over her.  She stared up at the ceiling, feeling more and more lightheaded as the seconds slipped by.  Kenji paused, letting out a satisfied sigh, but that brief interruption was long enough for a niggling voice in the back of Annas head to gain a bit of traction.
_Could almost be a Coke commercial,_ she thought dully.
_Wait, its too much,_, the voice said, as Kenji leaned over again.
Her vision began to blacken, and her limbs felt heavy.
_Im going to die, I dont want to die,_ the voice said, quietly at first, but then stronger and stronger, until she was overcome by the will to live.
Instinct kicked in, and she tried to fight, but there was no strength left in her body.  A half clenched fist barely even made a sound as it impacted his ribs, and her left hand now fumbled with his hair, trying to pull him away, but he was so strong, and cold, like iron or steel.  She was completely blind now, but she could still hear the sound of sucking and swallowing, and her own panicked breaths as she fought on, however feebly.  Soon though, even those sounds grew faint and far away, and she dropped fully into unknown darkness.
She didnt know what it was, but it was hot, and delicious, and she sucked it down as someone dying of thirst would a clear mountain spring.  Her eyes snapped open and she gasped a lungful of air and held it before shuddering an exhale.  She was on the carpet now, sitting up, and holding Kenjis forearm in both hands.  With a start she realized shed been drinking from his slashed wrist, and she warred with herself between pushing it away in revulsion and drinking more.  Quickly her thirst made itself known and she yanked his arm to her face again, greedily sucking down more of the viscous fluid and shoving aside thoughts of disease and the fact she was drinking _blood_. 
Suddenly, Anna was overcome by a stabbing pain in her gut, which quickly spread to her entire body.  
Whats happening? she asked, shocked at the hoarseness of her own voice.
Your body is dying, it will all be over soon, Kenji said, rolling down his sleeve.
Anna shuddered and convulsed in agony, for what seemed like an eternity, but what was in reality probably less than an hour before she finally lay still.  Too still, she realized, she no longer had a heartbeat or needed to breathe.  She sat up and noticed Kenji watching her from a chair across the room.  
Im thirs- she said, stopping short when he held up a glass with more of the viscous red fluid in it.  Shakily, she stood up and crossed the room on legs which didnt seem to work quite right and accepted the glass without a word, drinking it down.  It seemed to slake her need somewhat, but not as well as Kenjis blood had.  The remainder of the night was a blur of drinking more, and the start of her education at Kenjis instruction.  
1. _If there's a Hell, I'm in it.  I'd never felt the kind of Thirst that came from the need for human blood.  The promise of knowledge and secrets seems so empty and he should have _told_ me it would be like this!  That and suddenly Daniel is back in my life, and I have to lie to him and tell him I don't care when I really feel like my heart is about to wrench itself right out of my chest.  If this is what eternity will feel like, I'm not sure I want any part of it_ 
2. _Kenji has been patient with me, and I've settled somewhat.  My aunt, uncle, and cousin seem to have accepted that I'm busy most days, and can only meet at night.  The situation with Daniel is more difficult.  Kenji has recommended I cut off all ties, that I will only hurt more in the end, and in my mind, I know he's right, but the heart is another matter...  I.. I killed someone this week by accident, and talking to Daniel, I can sometimes almost forget what I am, almost..._
3. _My aunt and uncle are headed to my cousin's graduation next month from private school.  Family, children, it was something I knew I would give up, but I find this sense of I want to call it longing, but really it feels more like jealousy. I should be happy for them, and I am, I swear...  I just hope I don't meet Katie at a club now that she's 18, that would be awkward._
4. _I dont want to stop seeing Daniel, but Im afraid, afraid hell find out what I really am: a monster.  I'm still meeting him on a semi-regular basis... but yesterday, I found a grey hair on his head.  At some point he's going to start asking questions about my appearance, why it isn't changing.. I can only laugh them off for so long.  I'll have no choice but to cut off all contact with him then.  Oh please, let it be at least a few more years... _ 
5. _Kenji has promised my formal initiation will happen within the month, so long as there are no more lapses in judgement.  He says I will still be able to call on him for advice and help if needed, but Im going to try not to.  I already owe him so much_

 # Describe your characters personality and appearance. Please tie this in with their Mask and Dirge.
Anna Wu is Chinese descent, with cream colored skin and straight shoulder length dark hair, standing about 55 and about 120 lbs.  She is fit, having kept herself in shape after leaving the police force.  She has a great dislike of organized crime organizations, and respect for the police and others in public service.  At this point she is trying to keep her head down in Kindred politics, and thus acts on the orders of others more than not.  Deep down, shes hungry to learn, feeling she can better protect others if she has fore-knowledge of things that go bump in the night.  
Aspirations (request help on these): 
See below character box
 # Describe the characters Touchstone. Make it clear why this person/place/object has such a high importance to the character. 
Daniel Zhu is a lead engineer for a tech firm in Silicon Valley.  He and Anna were engaged to be married, but she broke it off to protect him from the Triads in Hong Kong, despite believing him to be the love of her life.  Due to a misunderstanding, she had thought he had moved past her when she decided to accept the Embrace, only to find out a short time later he was still in love with her when he showed up in San Francisco.  Every time she meets him it is a reminder of what might/could/should have been, but its also bittersweet, as shes torn between the feelings she still harbors for him and the desire to slake her Thirst with his blood.  She knows someday shell be forced to either Embrace him herself, or watch him grow old and die, but shes putting off the day of reckoning as long as possible. 



-Nova missing
-Three bombs exploded in The Mission District (near The Castro where the group was ambushed), suspected set off by Cartheans
-Several "unrelated" apartment fires in the Outer Mission, known Carthean territory... suspected Spear activity
-Fire set to the Truegen in downtown SF, a company reportedly owned by The Prince
-Reported increased gang fighting throughout the city, suspected to be Kindred instigated.
-Derailing of a Caltrain train as it entered the main San Francisco stop, killing about ten people and causing a major fire in several cabins, again likely Kindred instigated

----------


## Ladorak

Clan: Nosferatu 

Covenant: Invictus 

The Sire: Uncle Raffles. An old and twisted creature who chooses their childer for sadistic reasons, relishing inflicting the Clan curse on the vain and the vapid. Uncle came to America from Ireland via Ellis Island at the beginning of the 20th century. He was at the time a precocious young man, entirely uneducated but brilliant and eager to learn. He learnt construction by building skyscrapers and saved enough to go to night school and become an architect. His first few jobs showed an abundance of skill and a Nosferatu who's lair needed substantial reinforcement took an interest in him.
His Sire was one of those vampires whose bite is agony rather than sweet ecstasy, the embrace was neither willing nor expected. This is why Uncle treats his childer the way he does, trying to overcome the trauma by becoming the victimiser instead of the victim.
He didn't stay in New York for long, he travelled around America building underground fortresses for the 'Sewer Rats' that could afford it. As time moved on he become fascinated by the development of technology, constantly incorporating new developments and techniques. During his travels he developed a stage personality, Uncle Raffles, a larger-than-life character that embodied every stereotype about the Nosterafu you can think of. An ironic mask with which he hid disdain, he would only become himself among his fellow Clanmates. 
He belongs to the Carthian Movement but any who show disgust at his appearance or manner he treats with the contempt they deserve, and shows them exactly what they expect to see.
Aside from his travels he lived almost always underground, surfacing only to feed or to embrace another victim.

The Childe: In life a gifted and beautiful artist, a incredibly selfish and self-serving person. The very picture of the artistic genius looking down their nose at everyone around them, dismissive of her fans, scornful of her contemporaries and forgetful of her inspirations. A Daeva was considering her as a childe before she was snatched up by Uncle, an added sweetness to his torture. After the embrace: After a period of deep depression, not aided by her Sire's hounding and mocking, she found purpose again by throwing herself into her work. She found the despair and self-loathing added something new to her work, elevating it from mere genius to godly. Despite her appearance she slid almost effortlessly into high society, leaving her Sire still squatting in the sewers far behind her.
She would be undead for around 7-8 years. The first few years she would have been a virtual prisoner of her sire and almost entirely isolated from kindred society. In year three her sire finally tires of her and plans to dispose of her, however she outmanoeuvres him using the few contacts she has made, if he killed her word would reach the Sheriff. He is outraged but defeated. He is also placed into a precarious position, he is still responsible for her for the next two years, any punishment she earnt would be shared by him now her lineage was known. He was also forced to provide her with artistic supplies.
The art would be postmodern and surrealist sculpture, the most common theme is the combination of beauty/innocence and horror/disgust. I plan to give her a point of Vigor basically just because I like the image of her bending sheets of metal into place or carving stone with her hands. Her sire will frequently feature in one form or another, typically representing something monstrous or something horrid and powerless.
In year five he lets her go and she spends 2-3 years climbing the social ladder and honing her craft. She attended Elysian that night thinking it would throw her into the truly big leagues and make her a small fortune. Several undead 'talent scouts' were in attendance, as were several very wealthy collectors, and her entire collection was on display.
Then the fire started...

Appearance: Imagine the most beautiful woman you can, then imagine what it would look like if some burly lumberjack used all his strength to bury his axe between her eyes. That is what Artist looks like. Even more disturbing one of the sides of her face has dropped half an inch, so that her eyes and the two halfs of her nose no longer align

Merits etc:
*Touchstone*: The inheritor. Max Goldstead. Idea In life Artist was pioneering a new artist style, the idiot critics called it post-post modern antimaterialism. In the wake of her 'death' there were a slew of hacks attempting to continue the movement, all of which annoyed her but none of which made any real traction. That was until Max came along. Max was already a celebrated sculpture in his own field, but he stock soared to unprecedented heights when he began his aptly named 'homage' series. Six installations 'inspired' (Shamelessly ripped off) by Artist's best pieces but on a far larger scale. The idiot critics started calling him her inheritor. All that was bad enough, but recently things have taken a turn for the even worse, Max's last two exhibitions show signs of true genius, he may even surpass her one day...
(This whole idea is shamelessly ripped off from Bloodlines, it's at least three times better than the touchstone I came up with myself)
*Retainer*: Arthur Pennyworth. Artist's ghoul. 
*Allies*: Eliza Carmine. The Deava who once coveted Artist as her childe. They had been good friends while Artist was alive, although Artist knew nothing of Eliza's true nature. It was Eliza who helped Artist secure herself against destruction by her Sire.
Since then Eliza has acted as an Agent of sorts, securing her work in the undead world in exchange for a cut. In that time the two have become firm friends.
She came to America with her parents when they fled Franco's Spain in the 50s. Her Sire, long gone now, fell for her in the 60s and embraced her at the age of 23. She arrived in San Francisco in the early 90s and has since made it her home. She is of the Cult of the Crone
*Aspirations*:
1: Humiliate the Prince (I know this is similar to Depose the Prince, but I think it's still quite different, him suffering is more important to her then breaking his power). 
2: Show up my Sire. 
3: Make a masterpiece commemorating the fire


https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=1882323

----------


## Daishain

For Reference:

Karl


Gabriel


*Spoiler: Background notes*
Show

Friedrich had one simple rule in his life as a human, make himself indispensable to those in power. He didn't want great power for himself, no, with that came scrutiny, attention, responsibility. He could wield plenty of influence and reap rewards by standing just behind those considered great names, ensuring that their secrets remained safe while those of their enemies were uncovered and used to good effect. If those names should falter somehow, he could always attach himself to others, who paid attention to one like he? And if a patron became troublesome, well, he always knew where the bodies were buried. 

The first great war brought troubling times for Friedrich. His country was unfairly stripped of everything. Supposed punishment for no greater crimes than those committed by those doing the punishing. He found work in Italy for a time, digging up dirt on some of the various political factions there. The Nationalsozialismus party changed everything. For years, he had dismissed them as a group of washed up radicals with pseudo-scientific delusions. Now, they were no less delusional, but they were gaining power, and more importantly, they were getting things done. Germany blossomed under their influence. Its people, lands, and industry reinvigorated. Most importantly from Friedrich's perspective, they rewarded competence and efficiency particularly well. 

Seeing an opportunity, Friedrich decided it was time to put his talents to use in a more official capacity. Joining the burgeoning organization, he proved himself quite suited for espionage, first hunting down and exposing opponents of the worker's party, then when their brilliant and charismatic leader officially took power, doing the same with enemies of the state as part of the steadily growing Abwehr. He never bought into this foolish master race concept, his talents were his own, not some mystical bloodline, and he figured it must be the same for everyone else as well. But he just regarded it as yet another amusing quirk of his current patrons. 

The segregation didn't bother him, just the opposite. It put idle hands to work and gave him more ways to prove himself, by hunting down those who did not comply. More than one family ended up being hauled away by the Gestapo because he had a hunch. Then the madness came. The same man whose brilliance led his country to greatness was now destroying it from within by overt paranoia and insane decisions. This change was sudden, too sudden. To Friedrich, it was clear, someone had managed to get to the Fuhrer. 

It took months of piecing together events, but eventually he found himself standing before a door. His hunt had led him to the office of a mid level bureaucrat. A nobody by all accounts, but many others would say the same of Friedrich. Too many coincidences were tied to this one man. He had enough to accuse the suspected, but surely the trail did not end here. He had gone in at night, hoping to find some physical evidence that would lead him to the ones pulling the strings. Friedrich grew excited when the door carried a hidden alarm, it proved that if nothing else, this man was indeed more than he appeared. Confident nothing living was within the offices, Friedrich bypassed the alarm and entered. The darkness within claimed him, and the door slammed shut. 

Drained and weak, Friedrich soon found himself dragged before an elder member of creatures he had always dismissed as fantasy. Peeling away the layers of deception was an impressive act, suggesting he might be a useful pawn, so the spy was presented with a choice. Death, or service in death. Friedrich chose, and died. At first, Friedrich tried to resume his position in life. The difficulties of that aside, the war soon began drawing to a conclusion that had been inevitable the moment the Russians were provoked into it. Afterwards, there was a witch hunt for men like him. It was time for the world to 'know' he was dead. Arranging matters with his new master, Friedrich deliberately induced torpor. He would sleep for twenty years, then awake to a new world. 

__________________________________________________  ___________________ 

Karl has one simple rule in his existence as one of the kindred. Make himself indispensable to Invictus. He didn't want great power for himself, no, with that comes madness, mutation, not to mention the attention of bloodsucking monsters who want one's head. He could wield plenty of influence and reap rewards by standing just behind those with great power, ensuring that their secrets remained safe while those of their enemies were uncovered and used to good effect. 

Friedrich currently goes by the name of Karl Bauer. His old identity having long been rendered defunct, It had been simple enough to steal the identification of a dead man of German heritage with no remaining relatives. Ironically, Friedrich discovered Karl had been the son of a family that had fled to the US from men like himself, a coincidence that would have amused him once. 

On learning its potential, Karl sought to use the blood to enhance his natural talents. soon finding ways to blend into the shadows far more than could ever be managed naturally. Having directly observed what can happen to vampires who lose touch with the Man, some time ago he determined to keep up a facade that would put him in touch with normal humans on a regular basis. And thus he came up with taking on the mantle of a private detective, making money off of the problems brought to him by the people of San Francisco. 

It also served him well in other respects, handling Invictus business from his office was just as simple as the domestic abuse cases and occasional protection work that the humans often brought to him. His clients aren't overtly aware of this of course, but he often takes blood as a part of his payment. To him, it seems a reasonable enough price for putting up with them and their petty complaints. 

It has proven useful in other respects as well. If a human experiences something inexplicable, they're more likely to take it to someone like him than the police. Karl has been able to report multiple violations of the masquerade as a result, and act to cover up such events if it suited his purposes. 

While laying the groundwork for his business, it became apparent Karl would need a competent and trustworthy partner, not least to handle daytime business. He sought one out, and thus Gabriel came into his nights. When Karl found him, Gabriel had been recently diagnosed with cancer. Without treatment he could not afford, it would inevitably be terminal. Shortly after, he was discharged from his job as a police detective for drinking on duty. Gabriel's life was the verge of a fast spiral down to a nasty death in the gutters when Karl offered him a deal. Vitae could stave off his disease and bring perks that he could only dream of. He could even have a version of his job back, all that was demanded in return was unflinching loyalty, and silence. Since becoming a ghoul, Gabriel has acted as Karl's daytime partner, handling court appearances, initial interviews and other matters that Karl cannot. He is not as skilled in this work as Karl himself, but is competent enough to not need a minder.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you kindly! Happy weekend everyone!

----------


## Thundercracker

Presence + persuasion: (4d10)[*1*][*5*][*7*][*3*](16)

10 again: (4d10)[*1*][*7*][*2*][*5*](15)

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: Any chance you want to spend a WP for an extra 3d10, or gain a beat for a dramatic failure?

----------


## Thundercracker

> @TC: Any chance you want to spend a WP for an extra 3d10, or gain a beat for a dramatic failure?


I dont want to spend a willpower.

Actually a dramatic failure might go well with removing Aisling from the day-to-day narrative.  Lets do that.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'll give the other players a chance to respond/interact/make any further attempts before moving things on this evening. Thank you for the patience with me and making the transition with our newest PC so easy! Looking forward to the craziness that is going to take place in this game!!!

----------


## Bennosuke

Schultz (1d10)[*7*](7) +7 =14
Sheriff's Ghouls (1d10)[*8*](8) +4=12
Kindred Militia (1d10)[*4*](4) +5= 9

Initiative Order So far:
Schultz 14
Sheriff's Ghouls 12
Anna 10
Kindred Militia 9

----------


## Thundercracker

Initiative: (1d10+6)[*10*]

----------


## Daishain

Initiative (1d10+9)[*14*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Initiative Order So far:
Karl 14
Schultz 14
Sheriff's Ghouls 12
Anna 10
Kindred Militia 9

So just waiting on Ladorak, but please feel free to describe what you are going to have your character try to accomplish.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay then, to keep things moving, I will roll for Lillith. (1d10)[*6*] +2

EDIT
Final Initiative Order:
Karl 14
Schultz 14
Sheriff's Ghouls 12
Anna 10
Kindred Militia 9
Lillith 8

----------


## Daishain

Simple dex+firearms roll for now (4d10)[*5*][*3*][*8*][*3*](19)

----------


## Bennosuke

(12d10)[*8*][*4*][*6*][*1*][*6*][*9*][*7*][*3*][*4*][*7*][*1*][*8*](64)  in comparison to (15d10)[*1*][*10*][*5*][*5*][*9*][*3*][*9*][*2*][*9*][*1*][*1*][*7*][*3*][*6*][*5*](76) should be fun

EDIT: It really blows my mind how bad my rolls on this forum are.

----------


## Bennosuke

So in regards to Lillith's roll. Her Dex is 1, her Firearms is -1, then she's using autofire. There are three modes of autofire, but I'm going to assume that by your description and what a gun noob would do, that she's basically holding down the trigger and just spraying, which would be a longburst +3 modifier; for a dice pool of 3d10 and not a chance roll. So Lillith actually gets at least a hit and I'm going to roll the last two dice

(2d10)[*8*][*6*](14) and why not 10 again? (2d10)[*10*][*4*](14)

There you have it. Lillith gets two hits.

----------


## Ladorak

Sorry I've been away from books a lot lately, posting on my phone, thank you for rolling the extra dice for me.

----------


## Bennosuke

No worries. I make mistakes even when I have the book in front of me. But, since TC already rolled for Anna, it's ur turn again ;) 

Final Initiative Order:
Karl 14
Schultz 14
Sheriff's Ghouls 12
Anna 10
Kindred Militia 9
Lillith 8

----------


## Bennosuke

I take it everyone is a little extra busy today???

----------


## Thundercracker

> I take it everyone is a little extra busy today???


Yup.  Will post in about 2 hrs

----------


## Bennosuke

Hope things are busy in a good way at least! No rush of course

----------


## Thundercracker

> Hope things are busy in a good way at least! No rush of course


I reviewed and I will keep with the original shot.  There is just a lot going on and normally I post from the train but someone from work followed me and wanted to chat.

----------


## Bennosuke

(14d10)[*3*][*5*][*5*][*10*][*3*][*10*][*7*][*8*][*3*][*2*][*6*][*8*][*6*][*9*](85) in comparison to  (7d10)[*3*][*9*][*8*][*6*][*10*][*5*][*3*](44)

----------


## Thundercracker

Using celerity (quicken sight) here will drop damage to zero (by adding defense to reduce the die pool) and it takes one vitae to heal 3 bashing, correct?

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delay in response. Having Celerity alone gives you the defense you need to firearms, without having to spend the Vitae, pg 130. It does say you get this benefit as well for Quicken Sight on pg 145, but I would imagine that was an error, since that benefit is "free" for simply having celerity. 

Spending a Vitae heals 2 bashing or 1 lethal.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Sorry for the delay in response. Having Celerity alone gives you the defense you need to firearms, without having to spend the Vitae, pg 130. It does say you get this benefit as well for Quicken Sight on pg 145, but I would imagine that was an error, since that benefit is "free" for simply having celerity. 
> 
> Spending a Vitae heals 2 bashing or 1 lethal.


Anna has quicken sight devotion though, which allows her to add defense to reduce firearms attack pools.  Normally you dont get to apply defense to firearms.  Celerity helps per dot but quicken sight adds more if you use it.  Thats how I understood it anyway.

----------


## Bennosuke

You are correct! I was misreading the text, and was having trouble understanding what you and the text were saying. My apologies. So ya, if you spend the blood point, Anna's defense will nullify the attack and she takes no damage. Sorry about that

----------


## Thundercracker

> You are correct! I was misreading the text, and was having trouble understanding what you and the text were saying. My apologies. So ya, if you spend the blood point, Anna's defense will nullify the attack and she takes no damage. Sorry about that


No worries.  Im just glad to finally use this devotion :p
I think well do that because its 1 bp to dodge but 2 to heal.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, Anna now has 5 BP, and takes no damage. Her heightened senses perceive the bullet whizzing towards. She watches its micro-shudders on the wind and hears the whistle of it cutting through air, allowing her the time to move just out of the way of the bullet.

----------


## Bennosuke

(15d10)[*10*][*9*][*5*][*6*][*5*][*4*][*8*][*4*][*7*][*2*][*6*][*1*][*5*][*3*][*6*](81) Well... this could be bad.

EDIT: Amazing how bad my rolls have been.

----------


## Daishain

I should probably note that I'm waiting on the results of the other PCs and NPCs before making my next move. Karl's not feeling too bold right now.

----------


## Bennosuke

Working on the OOC post right now. Thank you everyone for the patience. This has just been a rough couple days IRL.


Final Initiative Order:
Karl 14
Schultz 14
Sheriff's Ghouls 12
Anna 10
Kindred Militia 9
Lillith 8

----------


## Bennosuke

Going to be annoying hear and roll multiple dice here. Jumping (10d10)[*1*][*3*][*5*][*3*][*7*][*9*][*4*][*2*][*6*][*5*](45)

melee incase (11d10)[*4*][*7*][*4*][*8*][*7*][*4*][*10*][*4*][*4*][*4*][*7*](63) and ballistics (10d10)[*3*][*2*][*8*][*9*][*9*][*8*][*4*][*5*][*6*][*6*](60)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna has an assault rifle if that makes a difference

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm away from book ATM, so can't compare the assault rifle to the large SMG. If you can look, let me know.

----------


## Daishain

Wait a minute, shouldn't Schulz be losing his defense every single round in which he reloads that shotgun? I seem to recall the book saying that is the case unless you're using a magazine or a revolver speedloader

----------


## Bennosuke

He doesnt get defense against guns as he lacks celerity, so it's not a factor... assuming I understand you correctly. He is spending blood points each turn as part of his Resistance discipline to soak damage.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Anna has an assault rifle if that makes a difference


Having the chance to look it up, the assault rifle does one extra damage, so Anna does 1 bashing damage.

It's back to Karl now.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Daishain: So, as far as I can tell Karl is only Blood Potency 1, and is therefore only able to spend on vitae in a turn (that's what I see on your character sheet). I've therefore only spent one of Karl's BP, now down to 8/10, and healed accordingly. 

Daishain, if I am missing something, please let me know.

----------


## Bennosuke

And because I'm an idiot, rolling. (10d10)[*4*][*2*][*10*][*9*][*6*][*8*][*3*][*9*][*8*][*9*](68)

----------


## Bennosuke

And because I'm even stupider, (9d10)[*6*][*9*][*5*][*9*][*4*][*9*][*9*][*8*][*6*](65)  and 10 again

EDIT: Please let me know if there are any NPCs that I need to add to the OOC list.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl now has 7BP and only a minus 1 modifier

----------


## Bennosuke

And still an idiot so rolling for Schultz now. 

(4d10)[*9*][*4*][*8*][*6*](27)

----------


## Thundercracker

Run for cover.  I dont think Anna can also shoot with her interrupted action but let me know if she can.

----------


## Bennosuke

Im now away from book, but one option for celerity is to jump to the head of the initiative order, and by doing so you could move further away and fire, but please double check me on that

----------


## Thundercracker

> Im now away from book, but one option for celerity is to jump to the head of the initiative order, and by doing so you could move further away and fire, but please double check me on that


Celerity allows interrupting another character's action to take one instant action of my own.  So in this case Anna would spend a bp to activate celerity to interrupt the Sheriff's action and cause his melee attack to auto miss by moving away, and keep the normal initiative order.  No attacking until her turn (when she gets to move and attack again).

Re: Movement, you can move your speed and attack in a round, or you can move 2x your speed and forego the attack.

----------


## Thundercracker

I missed a turn.  Anna should have gone after Schultz.  Let me know if I can take that action after Karl goes.

----------


## Bennosuke

My apologies. I'd be happy with having Anna get to act and resolving it "before" Lillith or Karl would have gotten to. One issue is that I was kinda going off of what you were telling me about the rules, and had assumed that was Anna's entire action (wasn't reading closely enough). I would be happy to discuss this, but my interpretation is that Anna moved, so she should still have an instant action with which to attack. So if you want to take Anna's turn now, we can resolve it before Karl has gone.

----------


## Thundercracker

> My apologies. I'd be happy with having Anna get to act and resolving it "before" Lillith or Karl would have gotten to. One issue is that I was kinda going off of what you were telling me about the rules, and had assumed that was Anna's entire action (wasn't reading closely enough). I would be happy to discuss this, but my interpretation is that Anna moved, so she should still have an instant action with which to attack. So if you want to take Anna's turn now, we can resolve it before Karl has gone.


the way I read the rules, the celerity interrupt exists completely outside the regular initiative order.  Once the interrupt is resolved, combat just continues, so Anna should get a full turn.  Not that it matters much because shes just going to keep falling back and shooting.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thats not exactly true. You only get one instant action per turn. It explicitly says you cant use the interruption as a means of attacking twice.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Thats not exactly true. You only get one instant action per turn. It explicitly says you cant use the interruption as a means of attacking twice.


But you can use it to attack so long as you dont take a second attack on the same turn, right?

----------


## Bennosuke

That is my understanding. But I think that deserves a house rule like at celerity five you get an additional instant action for the blood point. Just typing out loud so to speak

----------


## Thundercracker

> That is my understanding. But I think that deserves a house rule like at celerity five you get an additional instant action for the blood point. Just typing out loud so to speak


Honestly I think celerity is pretty powerful as it is.  Maybe we can house rule it if it comes up but honestly I dont think any of us will be hitting celerity 5 anytime soon.

----------


## Bennosuke

In Shanghai now. Will be working through threads now, as I have like a 5 hour layover, and everything is closed ATM... could really use some coffee though.  :Small Tongue: 

Anyways, because I don't have the same access to my Google Docs where I keep my notes (till I get to Japan) I will be posting here a little more.

Karl is down to 6 BP now, and no longer has any damage modifiers. I've updated his character box. The Sheriff is prone which makes him harder for Karl to hit, so I'm giving Daishain the benefit of the doubt and assuming that rather than trying to hit the prone guy in the legs, he's just trying to hit the prone body.

----------


## Thundercracker

You might be able to access google docs from your phone on roaming (not WiFi )

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you. I board in 45 minutes though.

----------


## Bennosuke

Daishain, I'm sure Karl will feed as well, but do you want to spend a few more blood points to heal up?

----------


## Daishain

Indeed, I'll go ahead and heal another 3 points of lethal for now, hopefully the chance to feed before anything else crops up pops up.

----------


## Bennosuke

Updated in Karl's character box. That leaves Karl with 1 bashing damage (no lethal), and 3/10 blood points. See the IC post about finding a warm body for feeding.

----------


## Thundercracker

Wits + composure + 2 (8d10)[*9*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*4*][*6*][*8*][*6*](47)
10 again: (8d10)[*4*][*10*][*7*][*9*][*2*][*7*][*3*][*9*](51)

----------


## Daishain

wits+composure+2 (7d10)[*5*][*10*][*5*][*4*][*5*][*4*][*7*](40)
ten again (7d10)[*3*][*6*][*8*][*1*][*8*][*5*][*5*](36)

Under the circumstances, Karl's likely to drain every last drop of blood he can get.

----------


## Thundercracker

Annas Jain is in her car near the Elysium meeting, unless youre changing things up.

----------


## Bennosuke

My apologies. I am wrong.

EDIT: I'm going to allow for a little more conversation to go on, unless you want me to move things along. If I were Anna or Karl, I'd probably want to see what can be done to save the Haven, or to make sure there's nothing there that might break the Masquerade. Aisling was essentially living there with the Ghouls, though I don't know if that means there's anything truly Masquerade breaking there. Thoughts?

----------


## Thundercracker

Not sure of the exact rolls, but Anna has wits resolve and composure of 3, so assuming both perception and willpower rills are 6d10.  We can take whatever dice are needed from below..

Perception: (6d10)[*7*][*9*][*10*][*7*][*10*][*4*](47)
Willpower: (6d10)[*3*][*4*][*5*][*7*][*2*][*6*](27)

10 again: (12d10)[*10*][*3*][*4*][*2*][*1*][*8*][*9*][*6*][*9*][*9*][*4*][*2*](67)

----------


## Daishain

Karl doesn't know of anything that has great import there, and if the Haven can be saved, it will be through the efforts of the firefighters likely already on the way rather than through anything he can accomplish. So he's staying away from the blaze unless some reason to do otherwise comes up.

----------


## Bennosuke

Just giving the PCs a moment to get anything they want done before moving things along

----------


## Daishain

By all means move things along

----------


## Thundercracker

Move it along pls.

----------


## Thundercracker

The question is: is there any prey (kine) or predators (Kindred) inside the mansion?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Investigation roll is for the slaughterhouse scene that I suspect is coming up. Looking to determine the general causes of death, whether the dead did it to each other, whether it was a single powerful being (aka the prince), or some other group.


Gosh Daishain, stop getting ahead of me! Am I sooooo predictable???  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Daishain

> Gosh Daishain, stop getting ahead of me! Am I sooooo predictable???


Well you did foreshadow just a little bit this time around

----------


## Thundercracker

We just auto fail any roll and gain a beat?  How does that work narratively?   if Anna autofails a roll to resist sucking some blood from these corpses she gains a beat, but how does that resolve the shaken condition... she realizes that Gorman killed these allies of his and hes so unhinged hes become fallible or something?

----------


## Bennosuke

Mechanically, it is choosing to fail a roll, but I think it is within the context of the character's fear getting the better of them. So it maybe wouldn't apply to a firearms roll for shooting a stray cat, but perhaps a firearms roll for shooting at Prince Gorman as he comes at you like a bat out of hell... if that makes sense.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey TC, just wanted to double check. Anna is following Karl into the building? And Karl is using Obfuscate to stay invisible, so is she directly following him?

----------


## Daishain

Yeah, she just posted about following him. Given the plentiful painting medium, karl would probably dip a finger in blood and leave a trail of spots for her to follow. Each new spot placed only when Karl's sure of no unfriendly observers of course.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, sounds like a plan to me. Will respond IC.

----------


## Daishain

Int+Occult-1 (5d10)[*5*][*5*][*8*][*1*][*8*](27)

----------


## Bennosuke

I think I am waiting to see if the others agree with Karl's plan???

----------


## Thundercracker

> I think I am waiting to see if the others agree with Karl's plan???


I meant to reply but got sidetracked. Just posted ic now.

----------


## Thundercracker

Initiative: q(1d10+6)[*12*]

Can we move around the zombie?

----------


## Bennosuke

Absolutely, you don't have to fight the zombies, you can try to outrun them... though they aren't exactly meant to be problematic opponents... I was more using them to tell you something about The Prince...

----------


## Bennosuke

At Daishain: I'd say either Wits or Strength + Brawl would be appropriate for the shoving maneuver. I guess I will roll initiative for the zombies. 

(1d10)[*7*](7) +2

So the initiative order right now is 
Karl 18
Anna 12
Zombies 9. 

Waiting for Ladorak.

----------


## Daishain

I might want to let somebody else do that then if it all possible. Either one of those rolls is a whopping one die for me

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm just waiting for Ladorak to roll initiative, then I'll start resolving things. Something tells me he started a post and then it didn't submit properly. Assuming Lillith's roll isn't too hot, it will be Karl's action first.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I might want to let somebody else do that then if it all possible. Either one of those rolls is a whopping one die for me


Its 6 dice for Anna but if she can tell its not a tough opponent shell engage with the knife.  Wouldnt look good to come running out of the mansion chased by a very weak opponent.

----------


## Ladorak

Sorry, rolling init:

(1d10+4)[*5*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry everyone, busy busy day. So the initiative order will be:


Karl 18
Anna 12
Zombies 9
Lillith 5 (that roll sucked btw)

So Daishain, back to you!

----------


## Ladorak

It really did!

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna doesn't have a huge knowledge about Theban sorcery, but she could probably surmise that they would likely be a member of the Lancea et Sanctum, and are nearby enough to cast the "spell", though how close that has to be she probably has no idea.

----------


## Daishain

Okay, two good ways to deal with this. 

-The three kindred add a bit of extra muscle to shoving the thing around and just rotate the zombie so its no longer in the way before buggering off.

-While its occupied by Anna, Lillith gives it a good stab in the head. Don't know whether or not that's the secret to killing WOD zombies, but its a decent guess for Karl to make I think.

Karl will help as he can with either path but isn't great for taking the lead in either case, so do as you will guys.

----------


## Bennosuke

Daishain, I know you were waiting for a response, but to keep things moving, what will Karl be doing?

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna is going to ensure everyone is on the exit side of the zombie and then try to kill it with the knife she has.

----------


## Bennosuke

So the zombie is tied up in Anna's grapple. I'm waiting on Ladorak for Lillith's turn. If no response by tomorrow morning I will just move things along.

----------


## Thundercracker

Str + weaponry
(5d10)[*1*][*2*][*5*][*4*][*10*](22)
10 again: (5d10)[*4*][*7*][*9*][*7*][*5*](32)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for the zombie [roll0]

----------


## Bennosuke

Great, the forum ate my roll. Here is the re-roll for the Zombie (4d10)[*5*][*3*][*7*][*1*](16)

EDIT: So the zombie has an abysmal roll and Anna wins the contested grapple contest. She gets to chose the action from: Breaking free of the Grapple, Damaging her opponent, knocking the zombie prone (rules say you both go down, but I think using a chair you can stay upright if you want), Nulifying the zombie's defense against the attack of others, or I suppose taking cover (using the zombie as a not-human shield) though I don't think Anna is too worried about gunfire. 

Since each player has their own "enemy" to face, feel free to post response.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you everyone for the patience with me today. Thursdays are going to be the hardest for me, and today was a particularly long one. Patient had a seizure in the middle of clinic, on a day where we were overbooked and everyone showed up.

Anyways, some rolls

(4d10)[*5*][*7*][*2*][*1*](15)

----------


## Bennosuke

Some more rolls (5d10)[*4*][*4*][*5*][*1*][*8*](22)  and (5d10)[*10*][*9*][*9*][*1*][*9*](38)

----------


## Bennosuke

Zombie rolling (3d10)[*4*][*10*][*4*](18)

----------


## Bennosuke

Anything I can do to keep things going?

----------


## Bennosuke

Some Initiative rolls 

(1d10)[*3*](3)
(1d10)[*4*](4)

*Initiative order* 
Lillith 12
Prince Gorman 9
Kindred possy 7

----------


## Daishain

Initiative (1d10+9)[*13*]

Apologies for not posting before, I had intended to go invisible again, fish a grenade out, and crack open the door

----------


## Thundercracker

Initiative (1d10+6)[*9*]

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative order* 
Karl 13
Lillith 12
Prince Gorman 9
Anna 9
Kindred possy 7

@Daishain: No apologies necessary. Just trying to keep things moving. It is karl's turn first, so I will let you make that roll. 

And for ease of use, Prince's defense is a measly 5.

----------


## Daishain

Messed up the attack roll (1d10)[*7*]

I would like to use the grenade on the bugger, but I think about the only way to actually damage an aware vamp who is that fast with one is to hold onto it and go give him a bear hug. Karl's not that selfless, nor is he great at bear hugs...

And the rifle shot's a miss, can't say I'm surprised there.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna will probably autofail her first shot for that beat.  Will describe narrative once I know whether I go before Gorman.

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna will go after Gorman. My apologies if that was not clear. His base Initiative is higher than Anna's.

@Daishain: If you want you can of course turn the fail into a dramatic failure to gain a beat. This won't resolve the Condition as Anna is doing, but is free XP... well at the expense of a dramatic failure.

It is Lillith's turn.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delayed response, as this also will delay things slightly. The Prince's composure turns this into a single dice roll and a failure. However, talking briefly during combat does not take up an action, and Lillith can still act if Ladorak so desires.

----------


## Erulasto

Hello friends! Long time no see.

I'd like to start by apologizing for dropping off the face of the planet. I wish I could claim otherwise, but things spiraled out of control in life so fast and hard that getting online was nowhere on my radar. I won't get into all the nitty-gritty details of what was going on, but there was extended periods of hospitalization followed by a court battle to get custody of my kids back from my ex. 

Long story short, I am in a much better place now; both physically and mentally. 

I'm glad Benno reached out to me again, as I've been feeling supremely guilty for abandoning everyone. It's not logical, but matters such as this rarely are.

So, I'm going to read through the threads and find out what I've missed and go from there.

In the words of the infamous Bender:

_"I'm back, baby!"_

PS: Ladorak, I got your message but your inbox was full so I couldn't send a response.

----------


## Daishain

Hey, as various immortal wise men have uttered over the years, "s*** happens"

I'm just glad that things are now under control, at least for the most part.

----------


## Bennosuke

Erulasto, welcome back, glad to have you. As I mentioned previously, I put Aisling on ice with a stake through the heart. I will PM you to discuss how you want to bring her back in. 

Thank you everyone else for the patience. My family is in town till tomorrow, so it's kept me busy in the evenings.

----------


## Bennosuke

Just some rolls

(6d10)[*7*][*7*][*2*][*7*][*2*][*8*](33)  and

(6d10)[*1*][*10*][*4*][*9*][*9*][*2*](35)

----------


## Bennosuke

Making a couple of rolls now. Viva la revolution 

(3d10)[*9*][*5*][*2*](16) (3d10)[*5*][*5*][*3*](13) (3d10)[*8*][*2*][*3*](13) (3d10)[*6*][*6*][*1*](13)

----------


## Daishain

Right, Karl doesn't think he's going to have much more chance of doing much to the Prince than the others, so I think he'd focus on doing something about the dominated vamps (or perhaps they're ordinary traitors? Tough to say for sure)

Actually killing them would probably just prompt the Prince to dominate others in exchange, so going for reducing their effectiveness instead. I'm thinking of having him slip up to those two while invisible and stealing the magazines from their guns. Would that be possible, and what would you have me roll for that?

----------


## Bennosuke

I'd say it would be a constested Dex+ Stealth+ Obfuscate vs. Wits+Composure +2 roll, making the suggested rules in the VtR book regarding Face in the Crowd a little more active. I'd argue the 2+ modifier is because Karl literally has to be next to the vampire, and manipulate their weapon without them noticing.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling in competition (7d10)[*1*][*10*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*3*][*1*](29)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for mind controlled kindred
(5d10)[*10*][*4*][*2*][*2*][*2*](20)
(5d10)[*3*][*6*][*5*][*10*][*3*](27)

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative order* 
Karl 13
Lillith 12
Prince Gorman 9
Anna 9
Kindred possy 7

Carrying this forward so that I don't have to go to the last page to check.

----------


## Daishain

Sorry to delay this again. Doesn't sound like operation exploding pants is a go. At best I'll be rolling a single die, and that's only if I burn a willpower to keep it from being a chance die. Unless an opportunity comes up that improves the odds, I don't want these things blowing up on me because I trusted in fate.

How about another go at stealing ammo? Beato's dangerous even without it, but it would make it easier for most of the group to stay focused on the primary target.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hmmm. I think I want to amend what I said about the brawl/larceny roll. If you want to roll Dex + Stealth + Obfuscate first, and add successes to either dice pool go ahead.

Otherwise with Beato it will be the same stealth roll as it was for the other vampires to pop the clip of a stationary vampire firing at another target.

----------


## Daishain

> Hmmm. I think I want to amend what I said about the brawl/larceny roll. If you want to roll Dex + Stealth + Obfuscate first, and add successes to either dice pool go ahead.
> 
> Otherwise with Beato it will be the same stealth roll as it was for the other vampires to pop the clip of a stationary vampire firing at another target.


Right, with that in mind...

Dex+stealth+obfuscate (7d10)[*6*][*3*][*8*][*9*][*1*][*2*][*5*](34)
Dex+larceny-5+WP (1d10)[*9*](9)
ten again (7d10)[*5*][*6*][*4*][*5*][*10*][*8*][*3*](41)

I'll be darned, three successes

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry if I wasn't clear, the successes would have added dice to your dice pool, but still 1 success. 
I break it down like this: Dex 2 + Larcany 1 + WP 3 + 2 dice for successful stealth roll -5 modifier= 3d10. Pulling from the 10 again pool to get the rest of the dice. 

EDIT: Karl is now down to 0 WP.

EDIT 2: So here's what we are going to do with the grenade. We are going to use the Chronicles of Darkness book "Armory" which has grenade rules. Karl, who has to have moved from outside the room, where he ejected the Dominated vampire's clip, all the way back to Prince Gorman is going to have to have used his entire movement for the turn to get to the Prince where he successfully plants the grenade. I am going to use the optional rule for grenade timers, where I am secretly rolling a D10 and subtracting it from Karl's initiative to give the grenade an initiative. It will go off on its initiative. This will HOPEFULLY, give The Prince time to run away from Karl before it goes off.

----------


## Daishain

> Sorry if I wasn't clear, the successes would have added dice to your dice pool, but still 1 success. 
> I break it down like this: Dex 2 + Larcany 1 + WP 3 + 2 dice for successful stealth roll -5 modifier= 3d10. Pulling from the 10 again pool to get the rest of the dice. 
> 
> EDIT: Karl is now down to 0 WP.


The way it sounded like did seem a little overly generous. In any case, I'm glad I didn't waste that last will power.

By the way, no, I have not forgotten about the shaken condition. But I am looking for a thematic moment to make use of it. The moment the prince does anything to directly shake Karl's resolve, he'll be playing the part of a jackrabbit on the run from a pack of wolves.

I suspect the Prince will survive the grenade, I'm just hoping it will put a big dent in him, and possibly shake his control of the others

----------


## Bennosuke

Well you will love what is about to happen then!

Okay, some rolls

(3d10)[*3*][*4*][*8*](15) and (4d10)[*6*][*8*][*10*][*1*](25)


And Gorman's (11d10)[*1*][*6*][*2*][*4*][*9*][*9*][*6*][*2*][*6*][*5*][*10*](60)

----------


## Daishain

This certainly sounds like fun

----------


## Bennosuke

Honestly, I expected Gorman to get an exceptional success there, which would have been very bad for Karl. As is though, I think Anna (and or the other allies) are going to need to act fast to get the Prince away from Karl... or vica versa)

----------


## Thundercracker

> Honestly, I expected Gorman to get an exceptional success there, which would have been very bad for Karl. As is though, I think Anna (and or the other allies) are going to need to act fast to get the Prince away from Karl... or vica versa)


Does Anna know about the grenade and Karls mesmerized status?  Whats the penalty for aiming at the eyes?

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm fine with Anna being aware of the grenade and Karl's mesmerized status. According to page 178 of VtR 2E, a called shot at the eye is -5.

----------


## Daishain

Don't forget Gorman's defense is a 5 already. So a called shot to his eye would effectively be at a -10. Might want to try something else.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Don't forget Gorman's defense is a 5 already. So a called shot to his eye would effectively be at a -10. Might want to try something else.


Defense doesnt apply for firearms, I need to think about what Anna would do in this situation.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ok. This is gonna be interesting then.

Couple of rolls:

(5d10)[*5*][*5*][*6*][*10*][*1*](27)

and grenade damage (5d10)[*5*][*5*][*8*][*9*][*1*](28) +3

----------


## Thundercracker

If Lilith doesn't finish Gorman off, Anna will use celerity to jump ahead in the queue.

----------


## Bennosuke

Noted. Gonna be a busy day at work for me

----------


## Erulasto

Holy smokes. 

That's _savage_.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Holy smokes. 
> 
> That's _savage_.


Whats savage?

----------


## Erulasto

> Whats savage?


Blowing up Gorman.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bennosuke

I know Ladorak has been very busy lately. I will give him till this afternoon to respond before otherwise moving things forward.

----------


## Daishain

> Holy smokes. 
> 
> That's _savage_.


Why thank you.

In any case, it looks like I'm effectively out of this for the rest of the fight, unless I get any chances to resist later? Probably will autofail the first chance as part of shaken if so anyways.

Either way, if Karl lives long enough to snap out of it, will he remember the details?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Either way, if Karl lives long enough to snap out of it, will he remember the details?


According to the rules, Karl would not remember the time during which he were mesmarized. However, I'm fine with Karl making a Resolve + Composure roll at say -3 to try to remember when all is said and done if you want. 




> If Lilith doesn't finish Gorman off, Anna will use celerity to jump ahead in the queue.


Lillith will not have finished Gorman off, and so it will now be Anna's turn. Resiliance is a hell of a Discipline.

----------


## Thundercracker

Okay, the idea here is send Gorman into a frenzy so he cant doninate, and hope Annas brawl can keep him from killing her long enough for everyone else to take him down. Assuming he is still up after taking those four successes from the machine gun.

----------


## Erulasto

Hey folks!

Im spamming this into all the OOC threads to give all you kind folks first dibs, if youre so inclined, as I have thoroughly enjoyed playing with you.

Im slowly beginning the process of recruitment for a Chronicles of Darkness/Hunter the Vigil campaign.

The link is below!

Youll get first dibs, if youre so inclined to join me!

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...2#post24113682

----------


## Thundercracker

Ohh I dont have hunter or like.. any free time.  Otherwise I would join.

----------


## Erulasto

> Ohh I dont have hunter or like.. any free time.  Otherwise I would join.


Alas! I can help with the book, but not with the free time.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bennosuke

For what it is worth, I will be joining the game, should we get it off the ground. 

Anna is now down to 5 WP and 6 BP

IC Post coming shortly.

----------


## Daishain

I'm interested. A bit busy, but I think I can free up enough time to make a character. I could use a copy of that book though.

My first concept was a little too much like Karl, in spite of the backgrounds being wildly different. Ended up just scrapping it

Second thought is for him to be a computer security expert. A hacker of the legally employed variety, works as a contractor with multiple different companies. Through some whim of chance, he caught a few glimpses of the god machine, and has been obsessed with it ever since.

----------


## Bennosuke

Everyone, my sincere apologies  for being MIA the last day or so. Not that it matters, work has been kicking my butt, and a friend who was supposed to be flying out to visit us on Wednesday was found dead in his apartment, so things have been a little hectic. I am getting a IC post up now. Thank you for the patience.

----------


## Bennosuke

(7d10)[*5*][*4*][*9*][*6*][*5*][*4*][*5*](38) and some extra letters to let this post go through

----------


## Daishain

I thought I had posted this already, but apparently not...

I'm not rolling. I'll auto fail and resolve the shaken condition that way. I don't particularly want to stand out of the rest of this fight in a haze, but it seems an appropriate moment.

----------


## Bennosuke

Very well. Karl gains a beat, resolves himself of the Shaken condition, and takes himself out of the fight. With Aisling and Karl "down" in their own ways, that leaves Lillith and Anna left to fend for themselves. This just got very interesting! Do you want to put an IC post up detailing Karl's struggle with his mesmarism or anything?

Posting from my phone ATM, but will try to get an IC post with Beato's reaction up later today.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative order* 
Karl 13
Lillith 12
Prince Gorman and minions 9
Anna 9
Kindred possy 7

(4d10)[*7*][*8*][*1*][*3*](19)

(6d10)[*4*][*3*][*8*][*10*][*6*][*6*](37)

(7d10)[*9*][*9*][*1*][*3*][*9*][*6*][*2*](39)

----------


## Bennosuke

(6d10)[*2*][*1*][*3*][*1*][*5*][*4*](16)

(8d10)[*5*][*7*][*4*][*7*][*9*][*9*][*2*][*5*](48)

----------


## Thundercracker

Definitely still interested in part 3.  Looking forward to setting up the mental institution / food bank.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm glad. I'm looking forward to returning the game to a bit of street level play (or at least closer than the city politicking that this story focused on). There is obviously going to be some fallout for Anna with Daniel, as well as for Karl with his son... and don't forget the Ghouls!

I have very clear ideas of a few scenes for every character, but please please please  be clear with me about what stories you want to play, both with your aspirations and otherwise.

----------


## Erulasto

> I'm glad. I'm looking forward to returning the game to a bit of street level play (or at least closer than the city politicking that this story focused on). There is obviously going to be some fallout for Anna with Daniel, as well as for Karl with his son... and don't forget the Ghouls!
> 
> I have very clear ideas of a few scenes for every character, but please please please  be clear with me about what stories you want to play, both with your aspirations and otherwise.


Benno, I think most of the plot points and goals of Aisling wouldn't have changed much despite her torpor. If anything, it might have made her be a bit more...vehement in achieving her goals. She's been in torpor twice now in less than a year. Even if this one was a lot shorter than the last one.....

Also...here's the breaking point roll for her learning that first dot in Cruac.

Learning a dot in Cruac is a breaking point for Humanity 4, which is a roll of 2 dice if I'm correct.

(2d10)[*8*][*6*](14)

EDIT: As I understand it, that's a normal success for a breaking point. Which means...her Humanity doesn't decrease. But she gains either the _Bestial_, _Wanton_ or _Competitive_ condition?

I _think_ she had the Competitive condition already from her interaction with Indra. Would that still be in effect post-Torpor? I could make a case for Bestial, given it's tied to Cruac. Wanton might be interesting, but I'm not sure it's _as_ fitting. But ultimately, Benno, I leave the decision to you. I'm fine with any of them, really. More flavor for the character, ultimately.

----------


## Thundercracker

1. Anna intends to search the Princes haven for Mihos mirror.

2. Get the hospital purchased and set up, along with the domain and exclusivity (so nobody else in the city can start a blood farm).  This would probably involve cashing in the boons shes earned with both the Prince and the Ordo.  Get Celestine set up as the administrator / CEO, and start identifying candidates to ghoul to be the loyal workers who will take care of making sure the operation stays hidden from the kine authorities / inspectors. 
3. Stay close to Daniel.  This will probably involve convincing Ariel shes not a threat.  Or seducing her, whatever it takes.
4. Have some fun with Gabrielle and Katie, separately, make sure theyre both doing okay.
5. Gain more information on that gang she and Karl investigated earlier, take them down.
6. Continue her training with Miho and Julian.
Edit: 7. Make a good impression on the new Sheriff. She is a hound and wants to do a good job making the city safer.

----------


## Erulasto

I figured I'd repost the aspirations here, Benno, for ease of use.

*1.* Become known to the Kindred so she is safe from predation.
*2a.* Reveal the truth behind her past insofar as how it relates to her Sire, the book and Mother Blackstar's interest.
*2b.* Learn all the secrets from the Book of Gazren.
*3a.* Destroy Mother Blackstar and take what is hers so it can never hurt Aisling again.
*3b.* Investigate the attackers to find out who was truly responsible and why.
*3c.* Discover the secrets of _Cruac_.
*4.* Find a way of securing the loyalty of the Ghouls in her service so they can't betray her.

That's what I had in my character sheet. Some of them look like they may not be applicable any longer. Like the first one. Hence the strikeout. I think the one about discovering the attackers was moot as well as I believe that was Indra and her friends.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delay in responses. 

*@Erulasto:* Aisling's roll allows her to hold onto her humanity. I believe the Bestial condition would make the most sense both in regards to Aisling's learning of Cruac, and in regards to her nature as a feral child. However, I already have that Aisling has both the Bestial and Competitive conditions on her Character Box! Technically, if you read the condition, it should go away after a day (one day per Blood potency). So Erulasto, I give you a few options. 

1. You take Wanton, and therefore have one of each of the Breakingpoint/Lashing Out conditions. This I am least interested in, but I leave it up to you as to how you want to play Aisling. 

2. You "keep" Bestial, insofar as the the condition wore off, but then Aisling got it back.

3. We double down on the condition Bestial. It normally gives a -2 to rolls to resist frenzy, -2 to defense, and it makes it easier for others to manipulate her. So instead, we change -2 to -4. This would make Aisling very "fragile" in a way, but would heighten the drama. As a result, playing into and resolving the condition will be worth 2 beats instead. 

In regards to your listed Aspirations, the struck out Aspiration was resolved, and the last three are what I have in Aisling's character box. I think the spread on Aspiraiton "3", regarding The Circle of Crone and Lady Blackstar are too heterogenous. Perhaps we can consolidate, change or focus. I like it being focused on The Circle of Crone though. 


*@TC:* I assume the above are scenes you want to explore rather than aspirations. Do you want to explore The Prince's Haven now, before the end of "this scene", or is this something Anna will wait for another night???

----------


## Thundercracker

> Sorry for the delay in responses. 
> 
> *@Erulasto:* Aisling's roll allows her to hold onto her humanity. I believe the Bestial condition would make the most sense both in regards to Aisling's learning of Cruac, and in regards to her nature as a feral child. However, I already have that Aisling has both the Bestial and Competitive conditions on her Character Box! Technically, if you read the condition, it should go away after a day (one day per Blood potency). So Erulasto, I give you a few options. 
> 
> 1. You take Wanton, and therefore have one of each of the Breakingpoint/Lashing Out conditions. This I am least interested in, but I leave it up to you as to how you want to play Aisling. 
> 
> 2. You "keep" Bestial, insofar as the the condition wore off, but then Aisling got it back.
> 
> 3. We double down on the condition Bestial. It normally gives a -2 to rolls to resist frenzy, -2 to defense, and it makes it easier for others to manipulate her. So instead, we change -2 to -4. This would make Aisling very "fragile" in a way, but would heighten the drama. As a result, playing into and resolving the condition will be worth 2 beats instead. 
> ...


Yeah those are to give you scene ideas.  Aspirations remain mostly the same I believe.  Anna will definitely explore the Princes place tonight, as soon as the immediate threat is over.

----------


## Erulasto

*Benno:* I agree that Im not a huge fan of tripling up on the conditions. I think that doubling down on the Bestial condition is the most appropriate. While youre right, shed be much more fragile in some ways, it also strikes me as being really in-character in a lot of ways. The original concept for Aisling was Maiden of the Wilds, soyeah. Im down for that one. Its been a pretty traumatic period of time for her, and to top it off with all of a sudden learning the rudimentary secrets of the Circles blood magic? 

As far as the aspirations go, how does this look?

*1.* Reveal the truth behind the Book of Gazren and how it relates to his actions with putting her in Torpor.
*2.* Find a way of securing the loyalty of _her_ Ghouls so they cant betray her and build her own _herd_ of devotees.
*3.* Rise to power in the Circle of Crone to depose Mother Blackstar and take what is hers.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: Sounds good. We will keep things going then  :Small Smile: 

@Erulasto: Sounds good as well. I will update your character box and mark the Condition "Bestial x2" for simplicity sake. I very much like how you've worded your updated Aspirations. I will also add these to your character box. 

As a side thought, how would you feel about doing some sort of short "Torpor Dream Sequence" while the other players wrap things up. It looks like we may go on for a little bit longer, and this may be a good way to explore a few things? Let me know and then I'll write you in IC.

----------


## Erulasto

> @TC: Sounds good. We will keep things going then 
> 
> @Erulasto: Sounds good as well. I will update your character box and mark the Condition "Bestial x2" for simplicity sake. I very much like how you've worded your updated Aspirations. I will also add these to your character box. 
> 
> As a side thought, how would you feel about doing some sort of short "Torpor Dream Sequence" while the other players wrap things up. It looks like we may go on for a little bit longer, and this may be a good way to explore a few things? Let me know and then I'll write you in IC.


I think that's a great idea. I didn't think vampires dreamt, but I have absolutely no objections on this route.

----------


## Bennosuke

I think it's more of a carry over from 1E, but Kindred dream when they are in torpor. This used to be used to explain "fog of the ages" in 1E, but that was nerfed for 2E if I remember correctly. However, per pg 105 of the 2E rulebook, "During her slumber, she experiences strange, nonsensical dreams that keep her mind active and exercised. Usually this means she's prepared to adapt to a new world. Sometimes this goes awry; she wakes up a whole new person, or rarely with distorted memories of her past existence." I'm basically using staking as a form of torpor, which allows for the dramatic dreaming I'm going to include for you in my upcoming IC post, but also is a valid interpretation from the book (also page 105).

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna's wits + investigation + WP (8d10)[*5*][*9*][*4*][*7*][*5*][*1*][*9*][*5*](45)
and 10 again (8d10)[*8*][*9*][*1*][*4*][*10*][*1*][*8*][*3*](44)

----------


## Daishain

Okay, just spitballing here, 

It seems to me like Alejandro and Julian are the highest ranking kindred here, but with them having a problem with each other right now, it doesn't seem likely that either will be able to effectively take charge. Correct? Would the group in general at least take instruction from Karl in such a situation?

From there, I am guessing that we do not have a professional Fixer/Cleaner on hand. If so that probably makes Karl the closest thing the group has to an expert at this. His focus is usually on trying to uncover the truth rather than cover it up, but he would still rather intimately familiar with what methods do and do not usually work in regards to keeping police/detectives off of the right trail.

With that in mind, Int+Investigation roll to consider such possibilities? (9d10)[*5*][*3*][*5*][*4*][*6*][*10*][*1*][*5*][*8*](47)

----------


## Bennosuke

> Correct? Would the group in general at least take instruction from Karl in such a situation?


I'd be happy to let you make a Presence+ Expression/Persuasion roll + Status Kindred/SF to see to what extent the group would take to Karl's leadership.

In regards to the roll you made, I count two successes, but before we resolve it, I want to make sure I understand what you are trying to accomplish. Are you trying to figure out what Masquerade breeches need to be cleaned up, or what the best means of getting rid of evidence is, or what?

----------


## Daishain

> I'd be happy to let you make a Presence+ Expression/Persuasion roll + Status Kindred/SF to see to what extent the group would take to Karl's leadership.
> 
> In regards to the roll you made, I count two successes, but before we resolve it, I want to make sure I understand what you are trying to accomplish. Are you trying to figure out what Masquerade breeches need to be cleaned up, or what the best means of getting rid of evidence is, or what?


Ultimately, we need to figure both out, but the roll was intended for the latter

----------


## Thundercracker

Annas not going to spend a whole lot of time in the basement with the others.  Once it becomes apparent theres not much there shell head to the rest of the mansion.  Then shell do a quick once over to find likely hiding places or maybe shell get lucky and itll be laying out, after which shell search the most likely places until someone stops her, the cleanup is almost done, or theres two hours remaining until sunrise because she wants enough time to go get her car and get home to sleep.

----------


## Daishain

All right, the way I see it, we have three options to push for in regards to covering things up. Three stories to tell.

Presumably, enough of the staff here have families to make pretending like nothing happened not an option. 

Option one, we clean this place stem to stern, and make it look like everyone just walked out and vanished. That is a lot of missing person cases however, and even if we do an excellent job getting rid of every last scrap of evidence, that kind of thing will have people poking into the matter for decades to come just for the sheer mystery of it all, and those people could easily stumble upon other interesting things about The night life here.

Option two, we clean things up most of the way and arrange for what looks like an accidental natural gas explosion. Regrettably the staff were trapped and burned to death. If successful, this would lead to the fewest questions going forward, but there are a lot of things that can give the game away, especially if some of the bodies remain intact enough to prove they died from something other than fire or smoke inhalation. Which is pretty likely, since again we cannot use accelerants without making it obvious that it was arson. Arson specialists are getting good enough at that these days that they can tell you specifically what refinery the gasoline used to start a fire came from and from there narrow down the potential places it was bought.

Option three, embrace the carnage. Don't bother hiding the fact that people were murdered here. Instead, make it look like an entirely human serial killer finally went completely nuts, killed the people working for him, and deliberately burned down his home before disappearing. This would definitely have severe social implications, and the cops will be all over the matter. On the plus side, it means we would not have to bother hiding the evidence of murder and arson, just the evidence that we were involved for that vampires or anything else of the sort exist. In addition, we will be pointing the cops at a red herring, with any luck at all they will start chasing the official owner of the home, who I assume does not actually exist. As a bonus, in supporting the story, it's really does not hurt that the owner of this place actually was a Serial killer and left the bodies to prove it.

----------


## Bennosuke

I am assuming Daishain's post above is for the players, so I won't respond to this.

I simply want to apologize for being MIA the last few days. Taking care of the puppy, plus a certain amount of self imposed stress/guilt about my and my wife's work schedules in relation to taking care of the dog has left me very strung out lately.

(I won't bore you but put simply, we both work long hours, but want the best for the dog without leaving it alone all day. Fortunately, we have figured a few things out)

I am working on posts for all games now, but just wanted to apologize, as I know I went silent without reaching out.

----------


## Daishain

I was trying to work through my thinking on this, and hoping for some input from either you or the other players. I've about reached my limit in terms of being able to fake being an expert on the sort of thing trying to work out the best response to the situation, and I'm not sure I want to Google stuff like "how do I make arson look like an accident?"

Also, congratulations on the new addition to the family, I hope you are happy together. Do make sure to get started on training early, especially if it is a large breed or a working-class dog. It will save you a lot of headaches later

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you!!! I took the week off to do just that. He's whip smart, picks up on things early. Almost 9 weeks now but holds his bladder/bowel for 4-5 hours and waits almost always till we get outside to go (I take him out more frequently, but even still he doesn't go that often). 

In terms of your options, I will let the other players weigh in.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I was trying to work through my thinking on this, and hoping for some input from either you or the other players. I've about reached my limit in terms of being able to fake being an expert on the sort of thing trying to work out the best response to the situation, and I'm not sure I want to Google stuff like "how do I make arson look like an accident?"
> 
> Also, congratulations on the new addition to the family, I hope you are happy together. Do make sure to get started on training early, especially if it is a large breed or a working-class dog. It will save you a lot of headaches later


We dont have to go into super specifics.  We can just state the outcome we want to achieve, benmo gives us the difficulty, we rolll along with the other Kindred however many times we have hours left, and let the dice determine how successful we are.  Then we rp out the consequences in the next chapter.  

Honestly Im fine with Karl taking charge at this point and directing everyone in cleanup and thats the important RP part.

Edit: also what Karl suggested about waiting a day or two was pretty much my thought as well.  It would take that long to get a warrant to search the place.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: Just to be clear, Father Benito Pedro Cambon (ie Padre Calavera) is still the Nosferatu Primogen of The Spear, regardless of the destruction of Prince Gorman or their allegiance.

----------


## Thundercracker

> @TC: Just to be clear, Father Benito Pedro Cambon (ie Padre Calavera) is still the Nosferatu Primogen of The Spear, regardless of the destruction of Prince Gorman or their allegiance.


Ok.  Hmm.  He probably hates my guts because we helped Julian capture Mobius and return him to the Ordo.  And helped the brujah kill one of his ppl tho he probably doesnt know that.

----------


## Bennosuke

I think its safe to assume that the coterie is not loved by the Spear ;)

----------


## Erulasto

> I think its safe to assume that the coterie is not loved by the Spear ;)


Yeah? We don't love _them_ either!

----------


## Thundercracker

Ooh secret passages.  Too bad I didnt think of that.

----------


## Erulasto

Is that the same plant from the Circle of Crone meeting Aisling went to?

----------


## Bennosuke

Just as an aside, I have not "responded" to Anna and Lillith because it seemed like they were still discussing. But please let me know how/if you want them moved.

----------


## Daishain

Given Alejandro's reaction, I think it's a safe bet it is either the same plant or the same kind of plant. Not that Karl knows anything about that.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Just as an aside, I have not "responded" to Anna and Lillith because it seemed like they were still discussing. But please let me know how/if you want them moved.


Oh.  I thought we were done.  Is there something else for us to do?  Honestly Anna's just going to keep searching and looting until she's convinced there's nothing more to find, or she can't do it safely anymore.  Ideally she's looking for the mirror but if she can't find it she might as well gather what other stuff she can and return it to people later to garner favor.  She'll probably leave about two hours before sunrise before heading off.  Does she have her backpack with her, or something to carry stuff in?

----------


## Bennosuke

I honestly have nothing else specifically for Anna and Lillith to do. I kinda figured it was a wrap earlier, but everyone kept searching  :Small Tongue:  And as a quick hint... The Prince never had the Mirror!!!

I don't think Anna has a backpack, but there are trash bags and the like. I don't think it would be too hard to rig something together.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I honestly have nothing else specifically for Anna and Lillith to do. I kinda figured it was a wrap earlier, but everyone kept searching  And as a quick hint... The Prince never had the Mirror!!!
> 
> I don't think Anna has a backpack, but there are trash bags and the like. I don't think it would be too hard to rig something together.


Anna doesnt know who had the mirror, shes assuming the prince had it since he presumably diablerized estella.  Going to RP with Lilith for the time being while we search.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay then, as it looks like everyone is about ready, I plan on wrapping things up in the next few posts. Please consider this when responding to my upcoming IC post, the goal will be to finish up in the next round or so of posting.

----------


## Erulasto

> Okay then, as it looks like everyone is about ready, I plan on wrapping things up in the next few posts. Please consider this when responding to my upcoming IC post, the goal will be to finish up in the next round or so of posting.


I'm pretty much good to move on. The dream was a nice touch and a great chance to see a hint of the life Aisling had with Gazren before her embrace.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, here we go with the beats tally. To spare me from having to write this for individual characters, all characters gain three beats for finishing this Act of the story, which was a very extended scene, as well as a single beat towards each of the shared aspirations (Depose Gorman, gain political power for the coterie, and protect the ghouls). This totals to 1xp and 1 beat straight for each character. 

I am also giving the coterie a shared Status (SF Kindred) OO, for their relationship to the new Prince and their role in removing Gorman. 

Beyond the above:

-Anna: Anna gains a beat towards her first Aspiration of gaining safety and security, related to everything that happened in the last scene and the gain in status. She gains a beat for convincing Victor to help her with her blood supply plans. Anna gains a beat for killing, and therefore resolving the Tempted condition. Anna gains an extra beat for the shared aspiration of protecting mortal companions in ferrying Bernardo through the Opera House. Therefore, Anna has gained 2 experience points, and is now at 1 beat and 5 xp. 

-Karl: Karl gains a beat for surviving the chase scene against Schultz as part of his aspiration to overthrow and kill The Sheriff (this is separate than the beat I gave Karl for killing the sheriff, note he also already got a beat for damage taken during that fight). Karl gains a beat for killing and therefore resolving the Tempted condition. Karl gains an extra beat for the shared aspiration of protecting mortal companions in ferrying Gabrielle through the Operah house. Karl gains 4 beats and 1 xp total, bringing his new tally to 0 beats and 4 XP. 

-Lillith: Gains a beat for taking significant damage into her right most health boxes. She gains an extra beat towards humiliating the Prince, in so far as she took part in killing him (I don't think we have to resolve this aspiration if you want, I could see Lillith getting a job for Prince D'Agostino in propaganda against Gorman if that's something you are interested in Ladorak). She therefore gains 1 xp and 3 beats for a new total of 4 beats and 1 xp. 

-Aisling: Aisling gains a beat for her dream, in which she (I believe) now knows more about the purpose of Gazren's book. She overall gains 2 beats and 1 xp for a new total of 4 beats and 1xp. 


*Please let me know if and how you want to spend XP. Please let me know if you are updating yoru aspirations. I am updating everyone's character boxes now. I will propose new Coterie Aspirations shortly*

EDIT: Note Karl must replace his resolved aspiration of killing Schultz.

----------


## Erulasto

I think I'd agree. She does know a bit more about it now. Plus it opens some new questions for her too.

I'm going to hold off on spending any XP since she spent time in Torpor, but my immediate goals for spending will be an increase to the Occult skill, a specialization in Crone Lore and some more _Cruac_ and _Protean_.

Benno, do you want me to let everyone get a post in before she wakes? Do you want to write it, or am I okay to do it (keeping in mind Bestial x2 condition and post-frenzy).

----------


## Thundercracker

Overthrow prince Gorman sub aspiration can go.

Did Anna receive a beat for getting her mortal relatives and ex fiancée out of town?

The third aspiration can go since thats basically just spending xp.  Instead I think we should replace it with: secure her role as a Hound, gain the approval of the new Sheriff and gain a reputation among the city as an effective Hound.  

Xp spend will be one in coil of the wyrm which she is studying under Miho to learn.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Erulasto: Yes, go ahead and post now, my IC post pretty much agrees with what you asked. 

@TC: Would you give me a list of your new proposed 3 aspirations? I gave her beats for protecting Daniel for that back with that interlude scene I believe. A coil of the dragon in your chosen mystery is 3 xp. I will subtract this from your character box. Please update your character sheet with the coil "Stir the Beast", page 157.

----------


## Thundercracker

Aspirations: 
*1. Gain safety and security.* 
1a. Gain domain and legal control over a mental institution for the purpose of creating a blood farm.
1b. Gain trustworthy help during the day (ghoul, staff, etc). (Celestine)
1c. Create a safe haven for resting during the day (coven)
1d. Create a safehouse which can be fled to in times of trouble.
1e. Address the animosity of the Spear
1f. Continue to gain influence within the Ordo. 
1g. Solidify the relationship with Daniel and Ariel
*2. End organized crime in the city.*
2a. Eliminate Kindred reliance on organized crime in the city
2a(i). Discover the various Kindred needs which are filled by organized crime in the city and devise alternative methods by which they can be met.  
2a(ii). Identify Kindred who need to be swayed in order to implement said alternative methods, and sway them
2b. Identify members of organized crime in the city
2c. Identify allies (among both Kine and Kindred) who share the same goal, like a judge, a police captain or chief, and a district attorney.  
*3. Take on the role of Hound*
3a. Make a positive impression on the new Sheriff
3b. Become known in the city as an effective Hound
3c. Find Lady Mihos mirror

Edit: realized I forgot to add the bit about Daniel and added that as part of aspiration 1.

----------


## Bennosuke

Can we narrow Aspiration 1 to " Gain domain and legal control over a mental institution for the purpose of creating a blood farm.", as the rest of the aspiration is basically covered under a group aspiration?

Sorry for the delay in posting. New resident yesterday + three admissions meant I didn't eat/drink anything other than coffee till I got home late to cook my wife and myself dinner.

----------


## Thundercracker

Yes thats fine.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: I have updated Anna's aspirations in her Character Box according to what we discussed, and fleshed out Aspiration 1 a little. Please let me know if this is okay.

@Daishain: Karl must replace his resolved aspiration of killing Schultz.

@All: I've updated the Coterie Aspirations, please review as these are additional ways to make beats.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna has a major boon from d'agnostino.

----------


## Bennosuke

My apologies, you are correct. I never updated any of the characters' boons from D'Agostino. I've added this to the character boxes for Karl, Anna and Aisling.

----------


## Bennosuke

> How many hours left until Dawn? And is there a target that Aisling would more easily be able to access? I dont know if shed be likely to just pick a random stranger off the street and kill them, but I also dont think shed know where to find someone with ties to Gorman or the Sheriff.
> 
> Maybe Blackstar, but that would end horribly and despite Beastial x2 I cant see her being that stupid.


Its somewhere after 4am. There's probably about 1.5-2 hours left before dawn depending on how much you want to push it.

Aisling may not know where to find someone tied to Gorman, but both Anna and Karl are members of the Invictus and would probably know...

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna is Ordo Dracul.

----------


## Bennosuke

Oy. My bad. Sleep deprivation is my only excuse

----------


## Erulasto

*@ALL:* I edited my last IC post to include a question about Gorman's old allies. FYI.

----------


## Bennosuke

My sincere apologies everyone. To say the last few days have been kicking my butt would be an understatement. On Monday I was at work till after 9pm, and yesterday, before the end of work all I had to eat or drink was a small bowl of cereal we give to patients and a little carton of milk. 

Anyways, my post rate should be improved for the rest of the week!

Getting to everything now.

----------


## Thundercracker

Where and how Anna hunts is going to depend on Lilith providing a target for Aisling.  Anna might just suck some vitae from whoever she decides to take down.  Will let Aisling decide what she wants to do.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ok, sounds fair. And sorry again about botching Anna's Covenant. I think I associate Anna and Karl as being from the same background because they are both Mekhets, but of course it is Lillith and Karl who are Invictus members.

----------


## Thundercracker

Ah dont worry about it, I attribute it to sleep deprivation.  Messes me up too.

Edit: FYI Anna is going to try to talk Aisling out of attacking another Kindred on the way, to go for a kine instead.

----------


## Erulasto

I don't think Aisling's target _needs_ to be Kindred. I'd venture to say the Beast just wants a bit of come-uppance to someone that the Prince had in their pocket. Even a ghoul or a favoured mortal servant.

I think, while it's not something Aisling could pull off herself, that finding a target like that would be a politics or status roll, maybe? Knowing who is who in the former Prince's retinue?

----------


## Thundercracker

> I don't think Aisling's target _needs_ to be Kindred. I'd venture to say the Beast just wants a bit of come-uppance to someone that the Prince had in their pocket. Even a ghoul or a favoured mortal servant.
> 
> I think, while it's not something Aisling could pull off herself, that finding a target like that would be a politics or status roll, maybe? Knowing who is who in the former Prince's retinue?


Thats what Lilith just did and identified someone, but she hasnt told us yet.  

Anna to know of a ghoul or mortal and where to find them?: int + politics:(3d10)[*4*][*6*][*3*](13)
10 again: 
(3d10)[*7*][*8*][*6*](21)

----------


## Bennosuke

TC is corect, but unfortunately, Anna's been too isolated with the Ordo Dracul and does not know Invictus politics well enough to think of someone vulnerable who was allied with The Prince.

----------


## Ladorak

Only need to replace one of my aspirations;
1. Everything in now in flux, secure a position of power once the new status quo settles. 
2: Show up my Sire.
3: Make a masterpiece commemorating the fire the night of the fire

----------


## Bennosuke

Apologies everyone again and again and again for my delays in posting. Everything is again work related, though I believe now through the end of next week will be easier. IC post pending

@Ladorak: I like the proposed aspiration, and am updating Lillith's character box.

----------


## Erulasto

Sorry for the delay. Been crazy busy at work and not getting a proper amount of sleep during the day. I _feel_ like a vampire lately, minus all the cool bits.

Also, 10-Again.

(1d10)[*9*]

That wasn't a great stealth roll all in all. Hehe

----------


## Erulasto

10 Again for the Grapple Check

(1d10)[*5*]

----------


## Erulasto

Here's the initiative check. Can I use the prior roll for my combat roll for the first round? 

And how many ghouls are in there with Zach?

(1d10+7)[*13*]

As far as how I'd hope this plays out? Hopefully incapacitate the ghouls, or render them unwilling to engage on Zach's behalf. While it'd be neat to convert them to our cause, I don't think that's viable for Aisling even without the Beast riding her hard. Her primary goal will be to take care of Zach in as swift, brutal and merciless a fashion as she can. 

Just the notion of venting her Beast on him. Poor sap. 

On a side note....maybe we should find a way of making sure the Ghouls aren't going to rat us out? Zach was one of Gorman's henchmen, so I don't think they'd get a lot of support from those involved in killing him....but we've still got enough enemies (Blackstar, for example) who might capitalize on some perceived wrongdoing.

EDIT: Also....the ghouls might be a good source of blood to replenish our stores?

----------


## Bennosuke

Initiative roll (1d10)[*1*](1) +4

Attack roll (4d10)[*5*][*3*][*10*][*7*](25)

I will wait for Ladorak's rolls before resolving everyone's rolls.

EDIT: OOOH. This looks REALLY BAD for Zach.

----------


## Daishain

Maybe I should have come with you guys after all. Oh well, little late

----------


## Bennosuke

If you have more time I can start you off with a conversation with Gabe.

----------


## Daishain

I was more thinking about maybe being able to get them in there a bit more quietly, but sure. Things have quieted down a bit on my end

----------


## Thundercracker

> Maybe I should have come with you guys after all. Oh well, little late


Actually Anna thinks this whole trip is a Very Bad Idea, and there are two reasons shes going along with it:

1. Coterie cohesiveness.  This is OOC. Lilith and Aisling are both relatively new, and really Anna would probably just cut both of them loose because going after this guy unprovoked is a clear violation of the traditions.  But because thats not cool for the game, and because this whole thing was prompted by Aislings frenzy risk which erulasto isnt in control of, Im making Annas choices so its easier to get the two characters integrated into the coterie, rather than out of self preservation which is what shed probably do if she were alone. 
2. She didnt get to use her new sword against Gorman and shes thirsty.  She might get to kill two birds with one stone here, since there are ghouls present.

----------


## Erulasto

Im not going to lie, I think this is a _horrible_ idea as well. Hehe but, really, Im doing my best to play up the Bestial x2 condition. Its a balancing act. I dont want Aisling to become a liability for the rest of her Coterie. 

But I _do_ appreciate the help!

EDIT: I'm glad it looks bad for Zach! The last thing I want is to traumatize everyone with an unnecessary fight.

----------


## Ladorak

Init: dex+composure
1+3
(1d10+4)[*12*]

----------


## Bennosuke

So I'm not even going to ask Ladorak to give me an attack roll, his initiative roll pretty much seals this for me. I'm just going to treat this as a "down and dirty combat" and give it to the players. 

Also, yes, this is a terrible terrible idea. But that's the point of the beats and conditions system, to encourage the players to make decisions that from a meta or player standpoint, but serve to heighten the drama or drive further storytelling. The players are going to get exactly what they want out of this scene, and a few players will get some extra beats, but you better bet this will have ramifications in the future!

----------


## Thundercracker

> So I'm not even going to ask Ladorak to give me an attack roll, his initiative roll pretty much seals this for me. I'm just going to treat this as a "down and dirty combat" and give it to the players. 
> 
> Also, yes, this is a terrible terrible idea. But that's the point of the beats and conditions system, to encourage the players to make decisions that from a meta or player standpoint, but serve to heighten the drama or drive further storytelling. The players are going to get exactly what they want out of this scene, and a few players will get some extra beats, but you better bet this will have ramifications in the future!


Honestly the beats and conditions aren't really factoring into it for me (though I definitely won't say no to the beats, there's about 5 things I want to purchase right now).  I'm doing it to keep the coterie together.  Just curious why you had my character take part in the beating, _and_ cut the guy's hand off when the stated goal was to: 
1. keep aisling safe 
2. prevent anyone from escaping

Anna isn't under compulsion or frenzy (as far as I know) so actions during the combat should have been mine to determine.  I had pictured my character watching impassively while Aisling had her way with him, pulling her off when she went too far, or stepping in if it started looking dangerous for her.  The _plan_ (contrived as it was, since my character would have just let Aisling run amok while she safely checked into a hotel) was to say she went with Aisling to make sure she didn't kill anyone.  That goes out the window a bit with this guy's hand severed forever (unless we can just stick it back on, curious about that).  

I could be ok with it so long as we can justify why things went so pear shaped.  Maybe Zach looked like he was getting the upper hand, so Anna relieved him of it?

Also since you're asking, what Anna wants out of this scene is to first step blood bond Zach.  That'll leave her at 3 at the start of tomorrow evening which means hunting will be first up on the agenda, and probably second up on the agenda and possibly third.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Just curious why you had my character take part in the beating, _and_ cut the guy's hand off when the stated goal was to:
> 1. keep aisling safe
> 2. prevent anyone from escaping
> 
> Anna isn't under compulsion or frenzy (as far as I know) so actions during the combat should have been mine to determine. I had pictured my character watching impassively while Aisling had her way with him, pulling her off when she went too far, or stepping in if it started looking dangerous for her. The _plan_ (contrived as it was, since my character would have just let Aisling run amok while she safely checked into a hotel) was to say she went with Aisling to make sure she didn't kill anyone. That goes out the window a bit with this guy's hand severed forever (unless we can just stick it back on, curious about that).
> 
> I could be ok with it so long as we can justify why things went so pear shaped. Maybe Zach looked like he was getting the upper hand, so Anna relieved him of it?


My apologies if you felt I forced your character to do something outside of what you wanted... which is obviously not my intention. My description of Anna was partly based on your attack roll with three successes and my interpretation of the following (apologies again if I did misinterpret):




> 2. She didnt get to use her new sword against Gorman and shes thirsty. She might get to kill two birds with one stone here, since there are ghouls present.


I figured given your attack roll, and the above, it was fitting that Anna got to do something cool with her sword as part of the beat down. I had Anna act first, because she had the highest initiative. 

Ultimately, I'm happy to just retcon what I posted and have Anna in a more passive position, or however you want to describe her participation. It was simply meant to be a little bit of flare to reward the players for their rolls and help move this along (again, played this out as a beatdown scene rather than letting things drag out with round by round combat on a relatively unimportant fight). Hope this clarifies, and that ultimately we are still cool. 




> That goes out the window a bit with this guy's hand severed forever (unless we can just stick it back on, curious about that).


While it isn't explicit, I assume the hand can either be re-attached or regrown. The book basically states that vampires can recover from any non-aggrevated damage with enough time and blood, and there are plenty of "cannon" VtR stories with this described. Just my take on it though. 




> Also since you're asking, what Anna wants out of this scene is to first step blood bond Zach. That'll leave her at 3 at the start of tomorrow evening which means hunting will be first up on the agenda, and probably second up on the agenda and possibly third


VERY INTERESTING  :Small Amused: . I guess let me know what you want to have had Anna do, then just feel free to RP through the blood bonding.

----------


## Thundercracker

Yeah were cool.  Other ppl describing my chars actions is a pet peeve of mine (be it player or GM). 

I actually like the idea of Anna jumping in when (she thinks) Zach looks like he might get the upper hand, stepping back again until hes beaten to a bloody pulp, then helping Lilith pull Aisling back from the brink.  If were good with that lets say thats what happened.

Ill post assuming its ok.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sounds good to me. Responding IC in a moment.

----------


## Erulasto

Im so sorry for the delay. Ive had a nasty stomach bug and Im just able to get out of bed (more or less) now. Im making posts as I can.

----------


## Bennosuke

Should I give Lillith or Aisling a chance to act/react, or shall I just close things up???

----------


## Thundercracker

> Should I give Lillith or Aisling a chance to act/react, or shall I just close things up???


Unless something's going to happen, I think we can continue RP in spoilers.  Would be nice to have a chat on the way to the hotel as well.

----------


## Erulasto

I think the notion of continuing via spoilers works fine. I'm sure Aisling is going to get a stern talking to. This was a pretty reckless task for them to undertake. But I hope the immediate benefits outweigh the potential harm. Wishful thinking, perhaps.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, finally had time to catch myself up with everything. I'm going to wrap up the this interlude and give out a few more beats, and address a few things. If the players want to continue "playing out" the end of interlude scenes that's fine by me. 

Outside of beats there are a few things to address:
-I was originally going to have one more interlude scene where the characters hunt together, as a coterie, having them hanging out at Mel's Diner and taking down some prey together. I see this as a way give back some lost vitae, but also help establish the coterie as a unit. Does the group still want to do this??? The one issue is it means that I may do a little time warping for characters starting the next Act. 

-*@Daishain*: I still need you to update Karl's aspirations, at the very least replacing the "Kill Schultz" aspiration

-The coterie's haven has been at least partially burned to the ground. However, the coterie still hold's the shared merit "Safe Place" at 3 dots. We can resolve this one of several ways. *1.* The three dots can be redistributed to another set of shared merits, the haven is completely wrecked, and a new Coterie Aspiration is obtain a new shared haven. *2.* Because the place wasn't fully burned to the ground it will only be a matter of a few weeks till a new and usable structure is built. Being able to control the design and rebuilding, the new haven comes back even better than before. The group's merits are simply on hold, and we assume each individual character has similar dots worth of temporary safe place as they rely on friends or use personal resources. *3.* You all are smarter than me and have a better idea that you want to float.

-As always, let me know if you want to update aspirations or spend more XP on anything. 

On to the odds and sods of beats and character specific planning. 

-Aisling: Aisling gets a single beat for completing this "short" interlude. She gets two more beats for resolving the x2 Bestial Condition, and in doing so, making some new enemies for the coterie. With these three beats, Aisling has 1XP and 2 beats. Let me know if you want to buy anything. Otherwise, my idea for Aisling's first scene of Act 4 is her attending her next Circle coven to continue shaking things up, working towards her third aspiration. Please let me know if you have another scene you would prefer to pursue first. 

-Anna: Anna gets a single beat for completing this "short" interlude. She gets a second beat for the blood bonding of Zach which was a terrifyingly brilliant idea. This brings her to 3 beats and 2 xp. Let me know if you want to buy anything or if I'm missing anything. Otherwise, my idea for Anna's first scene in Act 4 would be her attending a formal meeting with the new Prince D'Agostino to spend her boon and ask for the property of the mental institution in San Francisco. This will also possibly feed into the Hound aspiration as well, but please let me know if there's something you would rather start with.

-Karl: So Karl was a little inactive during this last scene, but he gets a single beat for completing this "short" interlude. This brings Karl to 1 beat and 4 XP. Please let me know if you see another way to get a beat. Again, please let me know what Karl's updated aspirations are. In regards to his first scene in Act 4, I think the first thing to address would be a phone call with Fred Rugg, which may require a little bit of time warping if you are okay with it. 

-Lillith: Lillith gets a single beat for completing this "short" interlude. I'm giving her a second beat for assisting in the beating of Zach, as this both works towards her old Aspiration of embarrassing the Prince, and towards her new one of establishing her power. This brings Lillith to 1 beat and 2 XP. Let me know what you think, but I think the first scene for Lillith in Act 4 involves her finding out that her Sire has come to town in the unstable political environment of San Francisco. 

Please speak up as always if you think I missed a beat somewhere, or if there's something else I can help make this better.

----------


## Thundercracker

I like option 2 because we dont need to come up with a new thing, we can just keep working with what weve got and keep improving it.  

Re: hunting, Anna looks like crap.  She has a bullet hole in her shoulder which she will patch up with the first aid kit in her car, and shes so low on vitae she is not going to be able to seduce anyone, so shes going to go on her own and find someone in an alley somewhere.  Maybe make it look like a mugging.  After that she might hunt with the coterie.  

Im good with the starting point.  At last starting to get some movement on this aspiration which is good.

----------


## Daishain

I think Karl would replace his first aspiration with some variant of "Secure an unofficial or unassuming position advising the new prince."
Probably have a couple of subobjectives involving helping clean house after the transition of power, sorting out anyone not likely to accept the new ruler or were complicit in Gorman's crimes. Also likely some work making sure whatever influence he gains is safe, either assuring rivals that he's no threat, or that he's got enough leverage on their activities to bury them for good, whichever fits the situation.

Karl hates being in the limelight, having all the attention is to wear a target on your back. He likes effective power, but he'd much prefer to be the man in the shadows behind the obvious rulers that no one pays as much attention to as they should.

----------


## Bennosuke

As mentioned in the werewolf OOC thread:




> My sincere apologies for being away so long this week. Suffice to say it has been a busy and dramatic week. That said... Happy Halloween! In the spirit of the game and the holiday, I am giving every character one free Halloween beat! I'm not going to tally it up in this post, but you will find updates in your character sheet.


Beyond this, I really hoped to respond to TC and Daishain earlier, so that we could move things forward, but it has been a truly hectic week for me. For the sake of simplicity sake, I'm going to be doing some picking and choosing quotes to reply. 




> Re: hunting, Anna looks like crap. She has a bullet hole in her shoulder which she will patch up with the first aid kit in her car, and shes so low on vitae she is not going to be able to seduce anyone, so shes going to go on her own and find someone in an alley somewhere. Maybe make it look like a mugging. After that she might hunt with the coterie.


Sorry if this was not clear, but my imagination is that the hunting scene would take place at the start of the next evening, rather than at the end of this night... as dawn is approaching. Because of this, Anna's wounds should be fully healed. Per the rules for "Open Wounds", Anna and Karl's Bane, the wounds heal up once you go to sleep. 

That said, if you want Anna to hunt once before dawn, and want to jump someone, you can have Anna give me a Dex+ Brawl, or Str+ Stealth roll depending on how Anna is going to go about it. 




> I think Karl would replace his first aspiration with some variant of "Secure an unofficial or unassuming position advising the new prince."
> Probably have a couple of subobjectives involving helping clean house after the transition of power, sorting out anyone not likely to accept the new ruler or were complicit in Gorman's crimes. Also likely some work making sure whatever influence he gains is safe, either assuring rivals that he's no threat, or that he's got enough leverage on their activities to bury them for good, whichever fits the situation.


How would you feel about Karl taking on a role of Hound, like Anna. A hound is basically a go getter for the Sheriff (whomever that may become  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin:  :Small Big Grin: ), sometimes they are more like toughs, and sometimes they are more like spies or information collectors. They have a bit of power, but ultimately, the extent of their responsibility in Kindred society is doing as they are told. Karl could possibly even negotiate to make his new role "secret" or whatever, so he doesn't draw any more attention. 

I know Erulasto is tied up at the moment, but I think Ladorak may have missed my former post. Not to delay things too long, but I will PM him now to check this thread, and will otherwise move the IC thread along first thing in the morning. This will also give TC and Daishain a chance to respond.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna is going to hunt first thing tomorrow evening, not before dawn.  
Shes still at 1 bashing damage and hasnt healed it.  If the wounds close up over night thats fine, I was assuming they dont if the damage remains.

----------


## Bennosuke

So would you be amenable to the group hunt then?

----------


## Thundercracker

> So would you be amenable to the group hunt then?


Yes sure.  Long as she is convinced its just as fast of a way to get some blood.

Honestly shes just going to keep hunting until she is full.  Everything else is going on hold the night after the Princes death.  Shell also withdraw some cash to replace what she gave Zach.

Edit: oh, does this count as in between chapters and we are allowed to spend resources again?

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes, this counts as in between chapters. This is more of an extra scene to help establish the coterie as a coterie, a group of vampires who work together.

----------


## Ladorak

Sorry I missed that, that plot hook sounds great :)

----------


## Bennosuke

Good. Just wanted to double check. Sorry for being a nudge.

----------


## Bennosuke

I have adjusted Anna's Blood Pool to 2/10. Holding off IC to let the other players reply.

----------


## Erulasto

Apologies for the brief absence. I was working double shifts to help with the launch of a new computer system for the provincial healthcare we use and it was a huge mess. 

Im back to my regular shifts and hours now. 

Thanks!

----------


## Bennosuke

And I apologize as well, though for what it's worth, my post rate should be much improved from here through next week.

----------


## Daishain

In answer to the question which I'd meant to answer before, no, I will not be spending the WP. Better to go ahead and repair the damage.

----------


## Daishain

In answer to the question which I'd meant to answer before, no, I will not be spending the WP. Better to go ahead and repair the damage.

----------


## Bennosuke

UPdated Karl's character box to reflect this.

----------


## Thundercracker

Benno, you're letting us narrate our own feeding, right?  We don't need to wait for NPCs to respond?

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes, to whatever extent you wish to, though Im happy to play out characters. The point is to let you guys play out a Feeding scene the way you want. Let me know about how much Anna took from the vagabond

----------


## Thundercracker

> Yes, to whatever extent you wish to, though Im happy to play out characters. The point is to let you guys play out a Feeding scene the way you want. Let me know about how much Anna took from the vagabond


She would take about two or three, most likely.  Just enough to take the edge off so she can move on to the main event.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ok, Anna's pool is up to 4/10.

----------


## Thundercracker

I'm ok to move to the guy's apartment.  Anna's would try to convince Aisling to not attack the driver.

----------


## Erulasto

> I'm ok to move to the guy's apartment.  Anna's would try to convince Aisling to not attack the driver.


She probably wont. If memory serves, Aisling isn't _that_ low on blood. So it's not like she needs to gorge herself again.

----------


## Bennosuke

You can always check the character boxes on the first page of this thread!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bennosuke

Apologies for the delays in posting everyone. Post rate will be improved the next 5 days or so. Happy Thanksgiving to those of you celebrating!

----------


## Bennosuke

> Tommys Joynt.
> 
> Anna brought Aisling back to her car, then parked on the street outside Tommys.
> 
> Figured we could stop in and say hi to whoever is there, Anna said as an explanation.
> 
> If theres no objection, Anna will enter and take a look around.



Sooo, the point of this scene was just to be a group feeding scene; a chance to show some Coterie unity and replenish some blood, something that was at least partly accomplished  :Small Frown: 

I know things have dragged a little. I'm totally happy to let things play out at Tommy's, though everyone has fed... if we want. But... what are we trying to accomplish? Is there anything in particular I can help the players get out of this?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Sooo, the point of this scene was just to be a group feeding scene; a chance to show some Coterie unity and replenish some blood, something that was at least partly accomplished 
> 
> I know things have dragged a little. I'm totally happy to let things play out at Tommy's, though everyone has fed... if we want. But... what are we trying to accomplish? Is there anything in particular I can help the players get out of this?


Im ok with ending the scene and starting the next day, handwaving that we spent some time together and were all cool as a coterie now.

----------


## Erulasto

Hey folks,

Thanks for the patience and understanding. My father is doing well, all things considered (heart attacks and cardiac catheterizations aren't fun) and life has returned to some normalcy. Took a bit longer than I'd hoped, but I feel confident that his health is stabilizing to the point where he isn't going to have any major issues going forward. So long as he starts looking after himself a bit better.

Sorry once again!

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, sorry for the delays. 

With the feedback I have, I will then move things on to the next scene. This will be the most laborious post for me today, so expect it to be later than my posts in other threads. Again, thank you for the patience. I should be pretty much posting all day today though.

----------


## Thundercracker

Regarding willpower, what are all the ways we can recover now?  Dirge / mask only?  Is there a way with touchstones?

----------


## Daishain

I have been trying to confirm that rule one way or the other. I did find someone specifically stating that 2e vampires gain a point of willpower when they rise the first time in the evening, but the cheeky bugger failed to cite his source, so I can't be sure he wasn't just making it up. 

It doesn't make much sense in my opinion. With this ruling, we have a resource that cannot be recovered except for during the sorts of situations that you likely want to be spending that same resource.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry, but this is gonna be relatively short. As per my recent IC post, the only ways I see per the VtR 2E rulebook to regain WP are via Mask/Dirge, and protection of the Touchstone. Neither resting a night, nor the start of a new game session is listed as a way to regain WP (at least as far as I could see). 

As per that IC post, I am happy to house rules this if everyone feels strongly. 

Cheers!

----------


## Erulasto

From my own checking, I'll confirm that Benno - you're correct. The book doesn't state anywhere you can regain WP via any means save Mask/Dirge/Touchstone. However, the Onyx Path forum had a previous lead developer for CoD that weighed in when asked directly. I'll provide the link below, but the jist of it is as follows:

*Spoiler: Forum Post C&P*
Show


*Rose Baily*
01-19-2014, 04:07 PM
Vampires don't get Willpower back from resting by default. One of the things Willpower represents is strength of self, parallel to Humanity. You get it for affirming who you are, who you pretend to be, and what you're connected to. Being a vampire is spiritually exhausting, and you have to emphasize those things in order to regain what normal people gain from rest.

I say that with the following caveats:
When significant downtime has passed (say, you skip a week of in-character time, or conclude a significant piece of your story and pick up later), it's reasonable to just refill everyone's Willpower, making the assumption they've been out interacting with their Anchors while off-screen.
I don't think it does any harm to allow Kindred to regain Willpower from rest, it's just not the default for the reasons I expressed.

Cavaliers of Mars Creator
Retired CofD Lead



Link: http://forum.theonyxpath.com/forum/m...3362#post53362

I'm fine with the houserule. Just wanted to weigh in as well.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you for the research. Rose was essentially the head of Vampire Development when she was in charge, and while I'm not in love with everything she did with the line, she is essentially responsible for the shift from 1st to 2nd edition. I'm actually reading her "Bite Me" book on VtR, and have purchased Bloody Dots. I think they are pretty damn good reads for the cheap price if you have a bit of time to kill. 

I'm totally fine with the house rule if that's how everyone is leaning. As I already admitted, I don't feel I make much use of the Mask and Dirge Mechanics, as there are just so many different mechanics to take advantage of or keep in mind for each character (my apologies if this irks you guys)

----------


## Erulasto

> Thank you for the research. Rose was essentially the head of Vampire Development when she was in charge, and while I'm not in love with everything she did with the line, she is essentially responsible for the shift from 1st to 2nd edition. I'm actually reading her "Bite Me" book on VtR, and have purchased Bloody Dots. I think they are pretty damn good reads for the cheap price if you have a bit of time to kill. 
> 
> I'm totally fine with the house rule if that's how everyone is leaning. As I already admitted, I don't feel I make much use of the Mask and Dirge Mechanics, as there are just so many different mechanics to take advantage of or keep in mind for each character (my apologies if this irks you guys)


No apologies necessary. There's a lot to handle in VtR in a lot of ways, and really...if _we_ think regaining a WP dot would be appropriate for an action if it fits into the Dirge and Mask of the characters, there's nothing stopping us from taking the initiative and mentioning it. 

 :Small Wink: 

I'm fine with the house rule.

----------


## Thundercracker

Im ok too as long as enemies are sufficiently reduced to account for the difference, and we get refills from time to time with time skips.  I did put more into resolve and composure to have more wp to spend, so it would be good to be able to spend it from time to time.

Those two beats put Anna up to 4 xp?  Or not yet?  Next spend will be obfuscate.

----------


## Bennosuke

Not yet. Take a look at her character box. 

As always though, please advocate for wp if you think youve hit a mask or dirge moment or as part of touchstone interactions. Anyone else wanna weigh in???

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, I've been doing some soul searching and some reviewing on the Will Power recovery mechanics for 2E games, and I want to bring up some thoughts/points and a house rule for everyone to give their feedback on. 

While mundane mortals can simply rest to regain WP, Vampires, Werewolves, Changelings ect are not human and do not easily recover WP. Instead, in 2E the game has the concept of Anchors, which are comprised of Touchstones and Virtue/Vice equivalents. These are called anchors, because they are what help keep the monster tied to their prior mortality. Their mechanics are meant to encourage character driven tension by encouraging the player to put their character in uncomfortable situations as they struggle to maintain their humanity/harmony/clarity (of course this all started with vampire so it may make more sense in that context). So characters are encouraged to explore the duality of their character's monstrous nature and go out of their way to interact with their touchstones to further character/story development and are rewarded with Willpower recovery. 

To clarify the rules of 2E as they exist now: 
-Only mortals can recover WP with time (including a night's rest and between game sessions). 
-Supernaturals can gain 1 WP by doing something that fits with their virtue/vice equivalent.
-Supernaturals can regain all WP by doing something very very dramatic that fits with their virtue/vice equivalent. 
-Supernaturals gain 1 WP by "defending" their touchstone, and all WP if the act is very "damaging"
-The recovery of all WP can only occur once per game session per Anchor. 

Honestly, I like the concept behind these mechanics, and I want to propose a few simple house rules to encourage their use, and make it easier to recover WP. 
1. A single WP is simply gained by choosing to interact with your Touchstone. This could be anything from stalking them, to spending money on them. This stacks with the defending the Touchstone mechanic. It will be up to me as the ST to make the interaction meaningful and help drive the story forward. 
- AND if we skip ahead by a few days of in game time, it is assumed
2. Characters regain all spent willpower between "game sessions"

Can I have responses as to which house rule players would prefer between option 1 and option 2?

----------


## Thundercracker

I like option 1 better as it is more dynamic.

----------


## Ladorak

Option one, same reason as TC

----------


## Erulasto

While mechanically, option two is a lot better, I think....my own preference runs along the same lines as the others so far. I like option one. Dynamic, story-driven, and personal. Makes it feel more impactful.

So, yeah. Option 1.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey all, sorry for being MIA, the rest of this week kicked my butt. For what it's worth, I will barely be working next week and can promise a much improved post rate for the next couple of weeks.

In regards to the discussion, all players who have responded have made it clear they are for option 1. Daishain did raise a good point in the WtF thread: 




> Option one does seem to be the better choice in terms of moving the story. I do have one point of concern. This will encourage players to spend more time role playing apart from each other, and Beyond a certain point, it could call into question whether we are a bunch of individuals playing different games or...


which can be discussed in multiple locations if we feel like it. However, it seems the decision is pretty unanimous here, so I am going to "temporarily" make the House Rule official, with the understanding we can nix it if after further discussion people want to change it.

EDIT: I am therefore giving Karl one extra WP for his encounter.


@TC: Sorry if I was still not clear enough. The Ordo is not (at least as far as D'Agostino was implying) involved in studying the mental institution. All D'Agostino was saying was that he heard word that there were occult happenings at the Psychiatric Hospital. He simply mentioned the Ordo, because they usually like to investigate and claim haunted territories:




> Turning back to Anna, Nicholas says, "However, I recommend you first go survey the hospital. My understanding is that not all is as it seems. I am surprised your Covenant has not actually sought it for one of their... Dragon's Dens; if that is what you call them."

----------


## Daishain

I just realized, it would make no sense at all to hire Bert anyways. Fred was sent off to London, meaning he will be dealing with the UK courts. Carl would need to be looking for lawyers familiar with the intricacies of their system

----------


## Bennosuke

Seems problematic. How do you want to handle it? Retcon the conversation, or would it be worth it to instead assume that for whatever reason Bert Schumaker is familiar enough with the legal systems in the U.K. to go to? I will hold off on replying IC till I know what you want to do Daishain.

----------


## Daishain

Yeah, on review, from the looks of it, unless Bert's gone out of his way to get himself approved in the UK, he wouldn't be allowed to practice law over there even if he was familiar enough with the differences to get by. It shouldn't be incredibly difficult for someone in good standing with the ABA to get approved by the bar over in UK, but its not automatic.

I think it would be easiest for Bert to flatly refuse the request, and then Karl metaphorically beats himself up for forgetting that Bert probably wouldn't be able to help regardless. From there, Karl would need to hunt through law firm reviews for highly accredited defense lawyers in the UK.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sure. Though as a thought, it feels like Karl will have to tie up his resources getting a proper lawyer and waiting for the courts to adjudicate everything without Fred becoming a target again. 

Karl is a member of the freaking Invictus, with Status to boot and a Major Boon owed him by The Prince no less. I'm not saying Karl has to go so far as to give up his Major Boon. But I feel like he can throw some weight around to get Fred out of trouble and flown back ASAP...

----------


## Daishain

I had considered that, but my impression was that this influence was rather compartmentalized, with Karl's and even the prince's immediately practical influence not extending much further than the US west coast. 

Karl could throw his weight around, even more so if he gets the new Prince to help. But my understanding is getting the UK invictus to intercede would be a matter of negotiating with something close to a foreign government, is likely to incur a cost, and it would of course alert anyone not already aware of Fred's relationship to Karl.

In the meantime, a good lawyer has a decent chance of making sure Fred doesn't stay on the UK police's suspect list for any real length of time, especially if Fred's alibi is good and there isn't some "smoking gun" evidence left to frame him. The UK also typically doesn't have much trouble extraditing people from the US if it comes to that. So there's at least a chance of getting Fred home within a day or two without getting other kindred to intercede.

I actually had considered making a request for protection for Fred a part of his boon from D'Agostino, I just didn't think that request would help in this immediate moment. Was I wrong on my expectations in that regard?

----------


## Erulasto

Merry Christmas folks!

----------


## Thundercracker

> Merry Christmas folks!


Merry Christmas

----------


## Bennosuke

Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Holidays!




> I had considered that, but my impression was that this influence was rather compartmentalized, with Karl's and even the prince's immediately practical influence not extending much further than the US west coast.
> 
> Karl could throw his weight around, even more so if he gets the new Prince to help. But my understanding is getting the UK invictus to intercede would be a matter of negotiating with something close to a foreign government, is likely to incur a cost, and it would of course alert anyone not already aware of Fred's relationship to Karl.
> 
> In the meantime, a good lawyer has a decent chance of making sure Fred doesn't stay on the UK police's suspect list for any real length of time, especially if Fred's alibi is good and there isn't some "smoking gun" evidence left to frame him. The UK also typically doesn't have much trouble extraditing people from the US if it comes to that. So there's at least a chance of getting Fred home within a day or two without getting other kindred to intercede.
> 
> I actually had considered making a request for protection for Fred a part of his boon from D'Agostino, I just didn't think that request would help in this immediate moment. Was I wrong on my expectations in that regard?


While in my mind the various cities are rather cloistered from each other, The Invictus are known as The Conspiracy of Silence for a reason. Travel and communication may be limited between cities but when it comes to protecting the Masquerade and upholding favors and rivalries, very little can stop the most powerful members of the First Estate. 

I leave it up to you, but I wouldn't let that be a barrier for Karl.

----------


## Daishain

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from me as well.

In that case, that sounds like the option to take. That would open up new plot options as well for Karl in the slightly longer run to push for information concerning the killer and attempt to arrange some sort of justice if their identity can be verified.

How would this most likely work then? Get D'agostino's blessing to request a favor of appropriate Invictus in London?

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes. As it is, The Prince wants to speak with Karl anyways  :Small Cool: 

I will respond IC to your last post now and we can wrap this up, then if you want we can move on to Karl's scene with the Prince. BTW, I tried to get the other players to respond to Karl's text, but it doesn't look like any converstaion has been had. I'll leave it up to you and the others to work that out. 

This story arc is going to be much less structured and sandboxy, basically with me mostly asking, "what do you want your character to try to accomplish next", unless there is something reactive in game. So I will let the players coordinate group meet ups.

----------


## Thundercracker

Is in clan discipline 3 xp or 4? I forget.

----------


## Bennosuke

In clan is 3xp

----------


## Thundercracker

> In clan is 3xp


Well poop.  Anna has enough for obfuscate 2.  Let me know when I can spend.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hey TC, I'm so sorry I didn't respond to this earlier. One of those senior moments when I saw it but couldn't reply, but somehow assumed I had. 

Because we are basically running a series of short personal scenes, and just started, and because this would be a in-clan skill boosted at a low level, I'm fine with you spending the XP now if you want.

----------


## Thundercracker

Excellent lets do that.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ok. I am updating your character box. Please update your character sheet.

----------


## Erulasto

Happy New Year, folks!

----------


## Bennosuke

Happy New Years everyone! I am distributing every PC a Beat to ring in the New Year. May everyone's upcoming be better than the last.

----------


## Thundercracker

Awesome, thanks.  Anna is now going to be obfuscating her sword most of the time, and carrying it with her.

----------


## Bennosuke

My apologies everyone for the delay in posting. I hope everyone is so far having a good New Year.

----------


## Bennosuke

I am going through and updating the list of NPCs in all my games. Please take a look and tell me if there is anyone important that I am missing.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna has things she wants to do but right now were waiting on Karls response to her text.  If you want we can take care of it concurrently.  In addition to meeting with Karl, Anna wants to check in on Celestine and arrange a meeting with her sire and mentor to find out whats going on at the mental institution dagnostino mentioned.  A hunt might be in order too, depending on how much blood celestine takes.

----------


## Daishain

Busy, but if that's what you're waiting on, assume that Carl agrees to whatever works for everybody else

----------


## Bennosuke

We'll run things concurrently, and I will start the scene now to keep things moving. 

Cheers!

EDIT: However, I am waiting for each player to respond to their own individual scene to keep that scene moving. If I missed something or you want things fast forwarded for your individual scenes please let me know.

----------


## Bennosuke

*On Keeping Things Moving*

Hey all, I just wanted to reach out and see what I/we can do to keep things moving in this game, and the others I am running. I notice that players are able to post in other games/threads but have not been posting as regularly here. I assume a small part is based on my recent post rate. I will admit that I have been very busy of late with family in town and my wife's Greencard hearing occurring recently. Happy to say that she got her Greencard and I expect to have a solid schedule the next few weeks that will allow me to post more regularly. 

I also believe a component of this is that a few players have been MIA of late. I think I will ask for people's insight on Ladorak here, rather than in the other games he was playing in. Ladorak has not posted in about 1 month now, and has not logged on in almost 3 weeks. I have reached out to them via every means of communication available but have not been able to get a hold of them. As always, I can only hope that they are okay first and foremost. While I don't think it matters for this game, I do believe Ladorak's absence is contributing to slowing down some of the other games. While I'm in no rush to recruit a new player ect. I want to hear from everyone as to how they feel I/we should proceed, assuming Ladorak does not come back in the next week or two. 

Is there anything else I/we can do to keep things moving forward? Please tell me I'm not losing everyone here.

----------


## Thundercracker

Im still good to go and it seems theres more for my character to do than I have time for, which isnt a bad thing.  The game is great and Im back after holiday so posting should be ok 

For Ladorak give the char something to do in the meantime and well let them come back in if necessary down the line, or we can recruit later.  Basically Im saying lets punt the decision until mid feb or March.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you for the feedback, and the compliment. I'm glad you are enjoying the game, and that you feel there is "too much to do", as that is one of my goals right now. 

I'm happy to give Ladorak more time for sure. I just don't want the absence of their characters being RPed by the PC to slow things down.

----------


## Erulasto

Im in agreement. Im loathe to jump to looking for another player right away, just because my own unforeseen circumstances gave me a fair bit of empathy. Im certainly hoping that Ladorak is okay. 

Id agree with TC to push any looking back to February/March. 

In the meantime, you can handwave some plans for Lilith in the background?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Im in agreement. Im loathe to jump to looking for another player right away, just because my own unforeseen circumstances gave me a fair bit of empathy. Im certainly hoping that Ladorak is okay. 
> 
> Id agree with TC to push any looking back to February/March. 
> 
> In the meantime, you can handwave some plans for Lilith in the background?


Shes laying low because of the whole Prince beheading thing.

----------


## Bennosuke

Honestly, putting Lillith on ice is the easiest situation for me, as she hasn't really "become" a member of the Coterie ect, and because moving forward most everything is very individual character focuses with some but a smaller emphasis on political intrigue.

EDIT: I'm also not going to post IC yet to move things on as it kinda looks like the group is still discussing. But if that's not the case, please make it clear what your character is up to next.

----------


## Erulasto

Welcome back, one and all!

----------


## Bennosuke

Welcome back everyone. I am gluing myself to my computer today to get everything rolling. I will be sending out email/PMs to everyone to try to get players back as soon as possible. We will have to see if we lost anyone, so please bear with me and I hope you guys are as anxious to get back into it as I am!

----------


## Thundercracker

I am still here. TC

----------


## Erulasto

10 Again!

(1d10)[*1*]

----------


## Daishain

In regards to the conundrum with Aisling, I think it is reasonable for her to be unaware. She likely did not know what was happening to herself, and since her awakening none have spoken of the matter.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Erulasto: If she had been ghouled before, one would assume Aisling knew. However, as you mentioned, she hasn't been played as if she knew or cared about the gravity of what she was doing by offering her blood up so freely. I think one of two things would be reasonable: 1. Aisling had been Ghouled but never thought hard about what she was doing, not really relating her past experiences to what Bernardo or Gabrielle might be experiencing, or 2. She knew but didn't care. Ultimately, I leave it up to you, which is why I am replying here rather than moving your IC situation along. 

If you think it's relevant, this could count as a breaking point.

----------


## Bennosuke

And of course because I am the worst, and didn't plan ahead...

@TC: Anna has 9 vitae/10. So she doesn't really need vitae, and this is more of a pleasure hunt. If anything, I'd rather take the rolling out of it and ask you how you think Anna would hunt if she was just doing it for fun... feeding the Beast and enjoying her vampiric nature. She doesn't need blood, she's doing this more to enjoy her nature. 

Ya, I understand this is a throw away, so we won't make this take up too much time, but I'd rather let you make the decision.

----------


## Thundercracker

She only has an hour, so thats not really enough time to hit a bar and get someone back to his or her place, so shell just try to find someone in the park, pretend to be looking for her phone, and ask them to help.

----------


## Erulasto

> @Erulasto: If she had been ghouled before, one would assume Aisling knew. However, as you mentioned, she hasn't been played as if she knew or cared about the gravity of what she was doing by offering her blood up so freely. I think one of two things would be reasonable: 1. Aisling had been Ghouled but never thought hard about what she was doing, not really relating her past experiences to what Bernardo or Gabrielle might be experiencing, or 2. She knew but didn't care. Ultimately, I leave it up to you, which is why I am replying here rather than moving your IC situation along. 
> 
> If you think it's relevant, this could count as a breaking point.


I'm sort of inclined to go forward with Aisling not really knowing everything about the Blood Bond and/or the Ghouling process. She's never been much of a forward thinker, acting more on impulse even before she was Embraced. 

So that's the route I think I'll opt to take.

Regardless, I think the realization might be appropriate as a Breaking Point even if she wasn't fully aware. I'm okay with following that decision if it works on your end, Benno.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: I'm not going to make you roll for one blood point. Let's just assume Anna is able to find prey and get her single point of blood. I will refill your Character Box. IC post is coming now and will start with Anna returning to The Dragon's Nest to meet Lady Miho. 

@Erulasto: Sounds good. Lets call this a Breaking point then. Lets call this a three dice breaking point. Having a touchstone gives 2+ dice.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: to be clear, is Anna going to THE psych hospital?

----------


## Thundercracker

> @TC: to be clear, is Anna going to THE psych hospital?


Thought there were several she had her eye on?  Is there only one option and no backup?  If its not suitable for whatever reason shell found one of her own.

But yes, if theres only one, shes heading there.

----------


## Ladorak

Hello everyone, as you've probably seen already I am back. Firstly I'd like to apologize for my absence, particularly the unexplained nature of it, total **** move and I'm sorry for it. I don't want to write it all down as I don't think it would be helpful regarding my mental health, but some years ago my job went from risk assessment to crisis assessment and then onto crisis planning and finally crisis preparation. A transfer was promised for years but never materialized, probably because they never found anyone who wanted to replace me on financial meltdown prep duty. Eventually it all got on top of me and my mental health was suffering and I quit in January, which you figure would have been liberating and would have given me more time to post, but having nothing to do all day just really depressed me and I kinda fell into a hole.

I am however feeling a lot better now, this is a great group and I'm eager to rejoin it.

----------


## Erulasto

> Hello everyone, as you've probably seen already I am back. Firstly I'd like to apologize for my absence, particularly the unexplained nature of it, total **** move and I'm sorry for it. I don't want to write it all down as I don't think it would be helpful regarding my mental health, but some years ago my job went from risk assessment to crisis assessment and then onto crisis planning and finally crisis preparation. A transfer was promised for years but never materialized, probably because they never found anyone who wanted to replace me on financial meltdown prep duty. Eventually it all got on top of me and my mental health was suffering and I quit in January, which you figure would have been liberating and would have given me more time to post, but having nothing to do all day just really depressed me and I kinda fell into a hole.
> 
> I am however feeling a lot better now, this is a great group and I'm eager to rejoin it.


I'm glad you're feeling better. Maybe not at 100% yet, but better is still a good start. We missed you, but you've got to take care of your wellbeing. 

Welcome back!

----------


## Daishain

I am sorry to hear about your situation, but it is good to hear from you regardless

----------


## Thundercracker

> Hello everyone, as you've probably seen already I am back. Firstly I'd like to apologize for my absence, particularly the unexplained nature of it, total **** move and I'm sorry for it. I don't want to write it all down as I don't think it would be helpful regarding my mental health, but some years ago my job went from risk assessment to crisis assessment and then onto crisis planning and finally crisis preparation. A transfer was promised for years but never materialized, probably because they never found anyone who wanted to replace me on financial meltdown prep duty. Eventually it all got on top of me and my mental health was suffering and I quit in January, which you figure would have been liberating and would have given me more time to post, but having nothing to do all day just really depressed me and I kinda fell into a hole.
> 
> I am however feeling a lot better now, this is a great group and I'm eager to rejoin it.


Yeah the whole employment thing is a two way street and not working for jerks makes a big difference.

----------


## Bennosuke

As mentioned in other threads and via PM, we are simply glad to have you back, and hope things only continue to get better. Feel free to PM me if things come up, or if you need an ear to talk to. Welcome back!

IC post for this game will be next.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: in case you missed it in Discord, I need to know whether Anna is hiding herself or just the sword... Ie using Face in the Crowd or Touch of Shadows

----------


## Thundercracker

> @TC: in case you missed it in Discord, I need to know whether Anna is hiding herself or just the sword... Ie using Face in the Crowd or Touch of Shadows


She is alone so I dont thing face in the crowd will work, but shes not trying to stay hidden, shes hoping whatever is inside will notice her and do something.

----------


## Bennosuke

I figured. Then Anna is using Touch of Shadows to be seen but keep the sword hidden. She is then spending a Vitae to activate. While it technically requires a roll, I'm just going to skip that. Will update your character box.

----------


## Erulasto

God, I wish Aisling had Dominate. Or even Presence.

----------


## Thundercracker

> God, I wish Aisling had Dominate. Or even Presence.


Just rip the gate off the hinges and slaughter the stupid mortal.

----------


## Erulasto

> Just rip the gate off the hinges and slaughter the stupid mortal.


Not going to lie. Considered it.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bennosuke

I think Lillith is waiting for a reply to her text.

----------


## Erulasto

Social test! Uh-oh!

Presence 2 + Nothing....

(2d10)[*1*][*1*](2)

If not having a skill means it's a chance of 1d10 instead...then just take the first roll I suppose. Hehe I cant remember. Was a long night at work.

EDIT: ...well, ****.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Social test! Uh-oh!
> 
> Presence 2 + Nothing....
> 
> [roll0]
> 
> If not having a skill means it's a chance of 1d10 instead...then just take the first roll I suppose. Hehe I cant remember. Was a long night at work.
> 
> EDIT: ...well, ****.


Dramatic failure on a social roll.  Well, just remember what Vaarsuvius says: As the size of an explosion increases, the number of social situations it is incapable of solving approaches zero.

----------


## Erulasto

Hey folks. We've just been notified of a few COVID-19 patients coming in to our ER tonight. Given the circumstances, I won't be able to make a post tonight. I will have a post up ASAP later today when my shift ends. 

Thanks!

----------


## Bennosuke

Good luck! Don't get sick.

For what it is worth, Erulasto's roll is not a dramatic failure (I had to triple check this). You can only get a dramatic failure with a 1 on a chance dice, which only occurs if your negative modifiers would drop your dice pool to zero. Aisling had Presence 2, with a negative modifier of 1, meaning her 1d10 was not a chance dice.

Kinda unfortunate, because I had a great idea for how to resolve the dramatic failure.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Good luck! Don't get sick.
> 
> For what it is worth, Erulasto's roll is not a dramatic failure (I had to triple check this). You can only get a dramatic failure with a 1 on a chance dice, which only occurs if your negative modifiers would drop your dice pool to zero. Aisling had Presence 2, with a negative modifier of 1, meaning her 1d10 was not a chance dice.
> 
> Kinda unfortunate, because I had a great idea for how to resolve the dramatic failure.


Take the beat and make it a dramatic failure, I want to see this idea of benno's. :)

----------


## Erulasto

> Take the beat and make it a dramatic failure, I want to see this idea of benno's. :)


Benno....is it too late to take a beat for said dramatic failure? Hehe

----------


## Bennosuke

I think now that my cards are partly on the table, I just want to keep things moving. But there will plenty more opportunities to take dramatic failures  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bennosuke

Before I reply IC, I want to make sure; it sounds like the plan for now is for the players to meet up, except for maybe Anna who is going to Lady Miho first.

@TC: If this is the plan, would you be okay with running both scenes simultaneously in a sort of time warp just to keep things moving?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Before I reply IC, I want to make sure; it sounds like the plan for now is for the players to meet up, except for maybe Anna who is going to Lady Miho first.
> 
> @TC: If this is the plan, would you be okay with running both scenes simultaneously in a sort of time warp just to keep things moving?


Yes I'm perfectly fine with that; Anna will be in both scenes right?

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes, we would run both scenes simultaneously, maybe the one with Miho in a Spoiler. 

I actually have to get some work done now  :Small Tongue: , but will post IC today with both scenes. 

The only thing the players could do for me (though I will decide myself otherwise) is where the coterie is going to meet.

----------


## Bennosuke

Just going to move things along then. Hope everyone is holding up okay with the COVID scare going on.

----------


## Bennosuke

It looks like a lot of my clinics are being cancelled this week, so my post rate may be skyrocketing over the next few days... for what it's worth.

----------


## Thundercracker

Think we're done with the Miho scene, unless there's something else to add?

----------


## Bennosuke

That sounds good to me. Stay safe everyone!

----------


## Erulasto

Hello from the front lines! 

I apologize for the delay in posting the last couple days. I've been working so much OT to help staff our ER during this crazy time. I've actually got the night off - finally - and am trying to get caught up.

----------


## Bennosuke

Going to let the group keep chatting.

----------


## Bennosuke

Should I give other players a chance to respond to Anna's statement, or should I just reply?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Should I give other players a chance to respond to Anna's statement, or should I just reply?


Depends on how quickly Gabrielle's response comes and what it is.  If there's no reply, or if it's anything but what she asked her to send, no amount of convincing is going to stop Anna from heading over there packing heat, but she'll take whoever else wants to come with her.

----------


## Bennosuke

Let's just say Anna will hear back before she gets in her car... and as it's only been 4-5 days since her last feeding, she's probably not in florid withdrawal yet.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Let's just say Anna will hear back before she gets in her car... and as it's only been 4-5 days since her last feeding, she's probably not in florid withdrawal yet.


Ok let me know what her response is IC and we'll play it out. :)

----------


## Bennosuke

I am letting the conversation IC continue. Let me know if and how you want me to move things along.

----------


## Erulasto

> I am letting the conversation IC continue. Let me know if and how you want me to move things along.


I'm okay to move things along, though I think we should probably decide how quick we want to deal with Gabrielle. I _do_ think kidnapping her might be our best and most expedient resolution. 

How many steps Blood Bound is Gabrielle to Aisling and Anna, respectively?

----------


## Bennosuke

She has a first degree blood bond with Estella and a second degree with Aisling. She has a second degree blood bond with Anna.

For what its worth, this information is listed with each character in the NPC list on the first page.

Ooh, interparty disagreement, this is getting interesting.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna will go for a hunt if there is time, otherwise Im done.

----------


## Bennosuke

It looks like we are closing out this scene. Not to delay things, but I guess I will ask for some rolls and double check a few things.

In regards to character plans for the upcoming night, I just want to confirm:

-In the upcoming night is the meeting for all Invictus to choose a new Primogen (Karl and Lillith)
-Karl has a 9PM meeting with the Prince
-Aisling and Alejandro have an 8PM meeting with the Prince
-Anna is going to investigate the hospital with Lady Miho

@TC: Do you want to just give me a roll, or do you want to play out a feeding scene?
@Erulasto: Please give me an Int+ Academics/Occult roll +3
@Daishain: Anything that Karl wants to do before the end of the night?
@Ladorak: Anything Lillith wants to do before the end of the night?

----------


## Daishain

Karl will likely check in with the English law firm for a status on his nephew and whatever can be gleaned concerning where the police are leaning on the matter and if it looks like they have other suspects.

In regards to your earlier comment. No, I wasn't thinking of Karl just abandoning the MS13 thing. But priorities often shift when there's a changing of the guard, Karl would be thinking that his orders concerning the gang could easily change and had intended to ask about them in the upcoming meeting. Especially since he got the impression half the reason for the orders in the first place was Gorman testing his continued usefulness.

----------


## Thundercracker

Ill just roll. Once for tonight and once first thing tomorrow, so hopefully at worst shell be one below full.  Anna will feed in the Rack for the bonuses.

[rollv]6d10[rollv]
(6d10)[*4*][*6*][*4*][*8*][*6*][*2*](30)

10 again: (6d10)[*10*][*4*][*6*][*1*][*3*][*4*](28)

Edit: oops, messed up that first roll but at least theres a success on the second, can we say shell be full from that for the hospital scene?

----------


## Erulasto

Intelligent 2 + Occult 1 + 3

(6d10)[*2*][*10*][*6*][*10*][*9*][*8*](45)

Possible 10-Agains.

(6d10)[*8*][*8*][*5*][*5*][*4*][*3*](33)

EDIT: Wow.

----------


## Bennosuke

> Ill just roll. Once for tonight and once first thing tomorrow, so hopefully at worst shell be one below full.  Anna will feed in the Rack for the bonuses.
> 
> [rollv]6d10[rollv]
> [roll0]
> 
> 10 again: [roll1]
> 
> Edit: oops, messed up that first roll but at least theres a success on the second, can we say shell be full from that for the hospital scene?


We can just assume that Anna feeds once before meeting with Miho, and recovers the two BP she needs.

*[email protected]*: Also, I think we will call this upcoming night's worth of activity the end of the scene/play section and will give out some beats and spend some XP. Just FYI for everyone.

----------


## Erulasto

Hey Benno, I'm ready to move on to the next night. 

If you'd like a hunting roll or whatnot to ensure that Aisling does, indeed, show up fed to meet Alejandro then I can totally do that!

Be...what...Dex + Stealth?

(6d10)[*5*][*1*][*8*][*1*][*8*][*3*](26)

----------


## Bennosuke

Do you want to RP through the hunt? I assume not, but still, I'll need to know how many BP you want to grab. 

Sorry everyone, it's been a much busier day off than I expected.

----------


## Erulasto

> Do you want to RP through the hunt? I assume not, but still, I'll need to know how many BP you want to grab. 
> 
> Sorry everyone, it's been a much busier day off than I expected.


I can, but only if you need filler to keep pace with the others.

I'll double check how many BP Aisling needs in a few.

----------


## Bennosuke

It's okay. I don't "need" you to. I do think I will include an "intermission feeding scene" soon. I'm not sure I like feeding just becoming a requisite roll to refill the empty tank. I want it to retain some meaning and style as part of a vampire game, but I don't want to slow down the flow of current story lines either. 

Let me know how much Aisling is going to take.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Karl (5d10)[*4*][*5*][*7*][*2*][*2*](20) and 10 again (5d10)[*1*][*7*][*10*][*10*][*3*](31)

----------


## Bennosuke

And rolling Karl's WP (3d10)[*10*][*10*][*9*](29) will use the 10 again above

----------


## Daishain

Karl's decision to drain blood from bert nicely or harshly. He's feeling sadistic on a 1. (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Thundercracker

No dots in survival, so its wits 3 minus whatever the penalty is.

(3d10)[*1*][*9*][*6*](16)
10 again: (3d10)[*9*][*7*][*5*](21)

----------


## Bennosuke

Some initiative rolls: 

(1d10)[*1*]
(1d10)[*5*]
(1d10)[*2*]

EDIT: Wow, such rolls. 

*Initiative Order*
The Dark One 16
Anna 14
Lady Miho 10 
Autumn and Victor 5

----------


## Bennosuke

Hmm... this should be interesting... I hope I get all the rolls I need

TDO Activation Roll: (17d10)[*7*][*2*][*8*][*7*][*7*][*8*][*4*][*8*][*8*][*5*][*7*][*3*][*5*][*4*][*5*][*10*][*10*](108)
LM Resistance: (12d10)[*5*][*9*][*1*][*5*][*5*][*3*][*5*][*1*][*5*][*10*][*8*][*3*](60)

LM Attack: (6d10)[*2*][*1*][*9*][*3*][*8*][*6*](29)

V roll: (7d10)[*9*][*6*][*9*][*7*][*4*][*4*][*4*](43)  vs. (10d10)[*6*][*8*][*7*][*1*][*8*][*7*][*6*][*7*][*7*][*10*](67)

----------


## Bennosuke

Ugh, I did not finish all my rolls. 

(17d10)[*5*][*5*][*1*][*5*][*3*][*5*][*2*][*6*][*9*][*3*][*8*][*5*][*10*][*8*][*10*][*1*][*7*](93)

----------


## Thundercracker

What is the spirits defense, and what does the aura its using do?

----------


## Bennosuke

My apologies. Defense is 8 and aura gives -2 to all rolls in area of affect

----------


## Thundercracker

> My apologies. Defense is 8 and aura gives -2 to all rolls in area of affect


Wait, so even with willpower and physical augmentation, Im down to a chance die? 

Does shooting it negate that defense?

Edit: is there any other way to increase attack dice or lower  its defense ?

----------


## Bennosuke

Ya, I wonder if he may be just a little OP... I guess we will see!!!

But other than disciplines, there's Physical Intensity, one BP nets you an extra two dice on a single physical roll.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Ya, I wonder if he may be just a little OP... I guess we will see!!!
> 
> But other than disciplines, there's Physical Intensity, one BP nets you an extra two dice on a single physical roll.


All out attack is 2 dice also, right?

----------


## Bennosuke

I have under homebrew and approved rules at the beginnig of this thread:




> All out Attack: 2+ to a brawl or weaponry attack, lose defense.


Also, if Anna wants to push herself to the back of the initiative que, she can take advantage of the spirit having decreased defense from each attack before hers. Those are the thoughts that come immediately to my mind, though perhaps the players can think of something that isn't immediately to my knowledge. 

LM: (1d10)[*9*](9)

Victor: (4d10)[*9*][*4*][*7*][*9*](29)

TO: (13d10)[*6*][*1*][*10*][*5*][*2*][*10*][*4*][*5*][*1*][*6*][*5*][*6*][*8*](69)

----------


## Thundercracker

> I have under homebrew and approved rules at the beginnig of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if Anna wants to push herself to the back of the initiative que, she can take advantage of the spirit having decreased defense from each attack before hers. Those are the thoughts that come immediately to my mind, though perhaps the players can think of something that isn't immediately to my knowledge. 
> 
> LM: [roll0]
> 
> Victor: [roll1]
> ...


Can I keep the wp from the previous round since its going to get busted down to a chance die anyway?

The plan follows: 
1. Delay until after the others attack.
2. all out attack, willpower and physical augmentation, for +7 dice, or 12 total vs 7 defense (after three attacks).  
3. Use celerity to interrupt and move away if the thing tries to attack Anna.

Will that work?

----------


## Bennosuke

It sounds like a decent plan, though Anna may have to try to convince Autumn the Ghoul to get involved too, right now she's staying out of the fight, but the addition of her attack would drop the spirit's defense down to 5.

----------


## Thundercracker

Oh, thats an exceptional success on the composure roll if thats worth anything.

Edit: can also spend a WP to enter frenzy to add +1 to attacks, but figure thats a last ditch effort, because then either its going down or Anna is.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry if I'm a little brain dead, but here's some math as I see it. 

I think you only make the contested roll once against Horrific Aura (Emotional Aura pg 137 in Chronicles of Darkness Rulebook). However, I count Anna's base as 5 (Str 2 + Weaponry 3) + Physical Intensity 2 + WP 3 + All out attack 2=12. Her negative modifiers are base defense 5 (8 -3 prior attacks) +2 for the aura. The sum still comes to 5d10. 

However, since that was an awesome roll, why don't we use the first roll as Anna's attack roll... which would turn Anna's roll into an exceptional success (not forcing it on you, but it was your first roll so you may as well use it). SO that would be 5 aggrevated damage as opposed to 1.

Otherwise gonna make everyone else's rolls

Dark One: (13d10)[*6*][*6*][*7*][*8*][*5*][*1*][*10*][*9*][*2*][*4*][*8*][*9*][*10*](85)

LM: (1d10)[*7*](7)   Autumn: (1d10)[*5*](5)     Victor: (1d10)[*7*](7)

----------


## Thundercracker

Im good with 5 aggravated damage instead of 1. :p

I thought the will check was every round so thats why.  I couldnt find the aura in the strix chronicles book which is what I have, but will take another look later on.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, so Anna is down to 2WP and 8 BP. 

TDO: (17d10)[*9*][*1*][*5*][*5*][*9*][*2*][*9*][*8*][*2*][*7*][*2*][*9*][*5*][*2*][*1*][*10*][*1*](87)

Lady Miho: (1d10)[*1*](1)
Autumn: (1d10)[*3*](3)
Victor: (1d10)[*7*](7)

----------


## Thundercracker

Can I interrupt that willpower draining attack with celerity to make it miss?  If she can, Anna will do that (and spend the point of vitae to preserve her two remaining WP).

Other wise Stamina3+ blood potency1 + resolve 3: (7d10)[*7*][*8*][*6*][*6*][*1*][*3*][*7*](38)
10 again: (7d10)[*2*][*8*][*7*][*9*][*10*][*3*][*7*](46)

Whether or not anna can dodge the attack will determine actions for the round.
Im ok with the 9 again giving extra dice but not counting as a success.

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna can spend the Vitae to move ahead of the thing in initiative and attack it before it can activate the power, but then she loses the benefit of it's defenses being lowered by others attacks. Alternatively, I suppose she could try to run out of it's field of affect... but I'm away from book and not sure exactly how far the radius of the thing's power extends... and I feel like it may be pretty big.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Anna can spend the Vitae to move ahead of the thing in initiative and attack it before it can activate the power, but then she loses the benefit of it's defenses being lowered by others attacks. Alternatively, I suppose she could try to run out of it's field of affect... but I'm away from book and not sure exactly how far the radius of the thing's power extends... and I feel like it may be pretty big.


Ok, Anna is going to be expecting a regular attack, so shell spend the vitae to celerity to avoid that, and if this thing still hits her so be it.  Shell celerity around it and grab the fallen bouquet to pass to Miho.  Will make IC post

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative Order*
The Dark One 16
Anna 14
Lady Miho 10
Autumn and Victor 5

So that I don't have to scroll as much

Rolling for:
Lady Miho (1d10)[*10*](10)
Autumn (1d10)[*1*](1) and 9 again just in case (1d10)[*2*](2)
Victor (1d10)[*6*](6)

And the dark one against Anna which she finally gets her defense modifier for (10d10)[*6*][*9*][*2*][*2*][*10*][*9*][*4*][*6*][*1*][*4*](53)

EDIT: That should have had an additional -3 for arm wracked... not that it changes the roll result very much.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for

Lady Miho: (1d10)[*1*]

Victor: (1d10)[*3*]


The Dark One (14d10)[*73*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Well first off, I manage to roll a 1 every time for one of these chance dice. Second off... re-rolling for The Dark One since I botched that

(13d10)[*9*][*10*][*10*][*2*][*7*][*7*][*2*][*7*][*7*][*8*][*2*][*4*][*2*](77)

----------


## Bennosuke

Autumn (1d10)[*7*](7)
Victor (1d10)[*6*](6)

The Dark One (15d10)[*6*][*1*][*5*][*1*][*3*][*10*][*6*][*4*][*7*][*6*][*1*][*9*][*3*][*5*][*5*](72)

----------


## Bennosuke

Some more rolls, come on big money!

Lady Miho (1d10)[*4*](4)
Victor (1d10)[*10*](10)
Autumn (1d10)[*5*](5)


And the Dark One: (14d10)[*7*][*3*][*1*][*9*][*6*][*8*][*8*][*6*][*7*][*1*][*10*][*10*][*9*][*8*](93)

----------


## Bennosuke

And of course I need to keep rolling, sorry for the double post 

(1d10)[*10*](10)

----------


## Erulasto

Hello friends!

I apologize for my absence the last little while. Ive had some health issues that popped up rather abruptly that led to a short stay in the hospital. I wont get into the nitty-gritty details, but I am now home and  while Im on some medication  Im more or less recovered. Id hoped to get on earlier today to send out some messages, but I ended up doing a fair bit more sleeping than Id anticipated. But it was well-needed, I suppose. 

Ill be sitting down across the next little while and meticulously combing through the threads Ive missed and try to get a post up and ready to go.

I apologize once again for the absence. Hope youre all well, safe and healthy in this crazy time.

-Erulasto (Sam)

----------


## Thundercracker

good to have you back

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna presence + persuasion -1 (3d10)[*5*][*8*][*9*](22)
10 again: (3d10)[*5*][*9*][*4*](18)

----------


## Bennosuke

How seductive of Anna!

Okay, going to double post so you know when my response is up in the IC

----------


## Daishain

Int+politics-3 (4d10)[*6*][*10*][*10*][*1*](27)
Ten again (4d10)[*7*][*6*][*2*][*8*](23)

Two successes, Nifty

----------


## Bennosuke

Well damn!

Okay, well I'd say that along with knowing what most Invictus know, that Marat was a strong supporter of Prince Gorman, Karl is aware of the rumor that Marat may actually have been a blood relative of the Prince; an elder childe or perhaps sharing the same sire.

----------


## Daishain

It seems likely that after this I'm going to have to open up a sub objective of investigating Marat, getting something more concrete on him than a rumor about a vague relationship with the old prince.

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol. It was only a matter of time before I was going to get to bring this into the game. I'm glad Aisling and Anna did that, now I have a reason to create/introduce more inter-covenant rivalry and politics.

----------


## Thundercracker

Hmm, did what?  

Wits + empathy: (4d10)[*9*][*3*][*2*][*10*](24)

10 again: (4d10)[*10*][*9*][*1*][*4*](24)

----------


## Bennosuke

Nice roll. 4d10 just netted you four successes! Will resolve in the IC thread.

And in my above post I was referring to Karl's run in with Zach Thomas, the Invictus neonate who Anna and Aisling attacked in his apartment.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Nice roll. 4d10 just netted you four successes! Will resolve in the IC thread.
> 
> And in my above post I was referring to Karl's run in with Zach Thomas, the Invictus neonate who Anna and Aisling attacked in his apartment.


The guy has a partial blood bond with Anna and should be convinced she saved his life so.. yeah Id like to get that guy fully enthralled.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sounds healhty  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Thundercracker

> Sounds healhty


Its totally healthy.  He gets to experience love, and I get a devoted and trustworthy ally.

Did I miss something? Because I thought the all hands meeting with the entire kindred society was in a few days, and Karl was only meeting invictus right now.  

One more thing, Anna is at 0/6 wp right now, how does she gain that much back?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Did I miss something? Because I thought the all hands meeting with the entire kindred society was in a few days, and Karl was only meeting invictus right now.


You are correct, I think Daishain is mixing up the imaginary dates I made  :Small Tongue: 




> One more thing, Anna is at 0/6 wp right now, how does she gain that much back?


-The most obvious way is through interaction with your Touchstone.
-Indulging your mask and dirge can also net you WP

----------


## Daishain

Yes I was, sorry

----------


## Bennosuke

You should be, VERY VERY SORRY  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Thundercracker

I am good to move on.  The day to get authorized access to the hospital isnt the date of the all hands meeting with the new Prince is it?

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, took a day off yesterday but back at it. Sorry for the delay. 




> I am good to move on. The day to get authorized access to the hospital isnt the date of the all hands meeting with the new Prince is it?


Correct. The Elysium will be "the following night" relative to the scene we just finished up. As previously discussed, I previously to do a personalized feeding scene... even though Anna is full up, which could occur prior to Anna arriving at Elysium (allowing the other players to catch up).

However, as you mentioned, there is also the issue of Anna being bottomed out on WP. On that note, Anna previously made plans to go rock climbing with Daniel and his girlfriend Ariel. This was set to occur on Saturday, but as we never established days of the week, that could occur at any point. I'm okay with having Anna meet them for rock climbing first, before going to Elysium. Since Anna doesn't sweat or anything, it's not like she'd have to spend a lot of time getting ready for Elysium, she'd just have to change her outfit (I'd assume). As per prior discussion, Anna will recover a point of WP simply by interacting with Daniel. If you are not interested in the rock climbing scene, this could also be accomplished simply if Anna decides to stalk him or something similar. 

Alternatively alternatively, Anna can regain WP by fulfilling her mask and dirge. Her Mask I believe is scholar, so perhaps Anna is inspired to start learning more about spirits or The Dark One, and spends her time prior to Elysium doing some research???

Just improvising here, and there are probably other ideas. Just let me know what you want to do.

----------


## Thundercracker

let's go with the rock climbing scene, might as well get that done with, and that will force anna to use some blood so maybe we can do a feeding scene too if the others aren't caught up yet.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sounds good. Before the group elysium we will call it a scene and I will give out XP ect.

----------


## Bennosuke

A couple of rolls for Anna's scene

(4d10)[*8*][*7*][*3*][*1*](19) and (4d10)[*9*][*4*][*4*][*10*](27)

----------


## Daishain

I really need to put a point in empathy one of these days...

wits+empathy 2-1 (1d10)[*4*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, so here's the plan everyone. Erulasto has been MIA because of internet issues, but allegedly will be returning any day now. He still has a scene to finish up before the Town Hall Elysium. Karl finished his last scene (@Daishain: Ya, I had nothing else planned for that scene), but should have time before the Town Hall just as Anna did to meet with Daniel. FYI, it looks like Anna will be going into Elysium "unfed". 

So here's how I'd like to proceed. I am going to count Anna's last scene with Daniel as an interlude scene worth its own XP, and give Karl and Aisling the chance to do the same and collect some beats + maybe some XP or WP depending on what they want to use that scene for. So if its okay with Daishain and Erulasto, I will run your private interlude scene in spoiler boxes, to allow everyone to join the Elysium scene at about the same time. 

So up until this point beats are going out as such: 

Karl: Karl gets a beat for completing Act IV Scene i. Karl gains a beat for tying up his resources to protect Fred as part of Aspiration three. Everyone gets a beat for investigating the heart. Karl and Aisling get a beat for shared Aspiration 2 for investigating Gabrielle. Karl gets a beat for his meeting with The Prince towards his first Aspiration. I count a total of 5 beats or 1xp for Karl. This takes Karl to 4 beats and 5xp. 

Anna: Anna gets a beat for completing Act IV Scene i. Anna already received two beats for her meeting with the prince(see IC post 898). Everyone gets a beat for investigating the heart, Anna gets an extra beat for this for taking it personally to The Ordo Dracul. Anna gets a beat for investigating the Asylum on her own. I'm giving Anna two beats for beating the spirit haunting the asylum and practically guaranteeing her ownership of it. Anna lastly gets a beat for the interlude scene with Daniel and Ariel. I count 7 new beats total for Anna. This takes her to 0 beats and 2xp. 

Aisling: Aisling gets a beat for completing Act IV Scene i. Aisling already received a beat for her meeting with Alejandro (post 916). Aisling already got her beat for feeding Bernardo around 938. Everyone gets a beat for investigating the heart. Karl and Aisling get a beat for shared Aspiration 2 for investigating Gabrielle. Aisling already got a beat for investigating Gazren's journal. Aisling gets a beat for meeting with The Prince, and in doing so advancing her political position within the Crone. I count a total of 4 additional beats (for whatever reason I did a better job of giving Aisling beats as the game went along. This takes her to 1 beat and 3 XP

As always, please speak up if you feel I missed something.

@Daishain: What does Karl want to do before he goes to Elysium? He will be down to 8 Vitae and 3 WP. Karl's resources merit is freed back up. 

@Erulasto: What does Aisling want to do before she goes to Elysium? I will run a separate spoiler to continue the "Night Hunt" with Indra's group, as well. 

@All: Please update aspirations and let me know if you are spending XP.

----------


## Daishain

I'll spend a point on the next rank of obfuscate and my first point of persuasion. That'll cost the five xp I've got.

In terms of the latter, Karl's been forced to engage in diplomacy a bit too often recently not to try and make an effort there. Still won't be good at it, but at least I won't be rolling with a penalty

And yes, handling the private scenes in spoilers is fine by me, I was just about to ask about Fred.

----------


## Thundercracker

I am holding off on xp spend until I can get another point of obfuscate.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Daishain: That will take Karl down to 0xp. Please update your character sheet and I will update Karl's character box. When he wakes the next morning for the upcoming scenes, he will be down to 8 vitae.

@TC: What's the difference between a Qipao and a Chaongsam (no idea if I spelled that right)? Just out of curiosity.

----------


## Thundercracker

> @Daishain: That will take Karl down to 0xp. Please update your character sheet and I will update Karl's character box. When he wakes the next morning for the upcoming scenes, he will be down to 8 vitae.
> 
> @TC: What's the difference between a Qipao and a Chaongsam (no idea if I spelled that right)? Just out of curiosity.


They are the same thing, Qipao is mandarin and cheongsam is Cantonese in origin but the characters are the same.  Since Anna is from Hong Kong I probably should have used cheongsam but eh whatever.

----------


## Bennosuke

Thank you.

----------


## Thundercracker

Think Anna trying to save her own skin here is worth a willpower for the survivor dirge?

----------


## Thundercracker

Going to go with both rolls because Anna isnt going to stop at the interaction with Marak.
Presence + expression: (4d10)[*6*][*1*][*9*][*6*](22)
Manipulation + Persuasion: (3d10)[*6*][*3*][*7*](16)

10 again: (7d10)[*10*][*2*][*6*][*5*][*8*][*1*][*3*](35)

Any bonus dice for the partial bond with Zach? Can take that out of the 10 again? ;)

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm giving you an extra dice (that 10 you rolled) as part of the blood bond and the charmed condition, see the IC thread.

----------


## Thundercracker

I need my memory jogged.  Nova was the one whose compound möbius was hiding in, that was stormed by Julian right?  Estrella knew her but I dont think Anna and nova ever met in the game (though they may have beforehand).  So.. what does Anna know about Nova?

----------


## Bennosuke

Correct. Nova is a high ranking Carthian who has a compound in The Dog Patch. She was housing Mobius for a short while. Anna has met her, when she confronted the Gangrel about Estella's disappearance. This can be found on page 37 of the first IC thread, and a short blurb about her is included in the first page of this OOC thread.

----------


## Bennosuke

I don't see Daishain's 10 again roll, so I'll roll some dice here (4d10)[*9*][*6*][*4*][*5*](24)

EDIT: So that bumps Karl up to 2 successes.

----------


## Thundercracker

I dont have anything else for the scene, unless someone wants to talk to Anna.

----------


## Bennosuke

Well too bad, because I'm not done with you  :Small Amused:  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Bennosuke

> Honestly I have no idea how to go about an illegal cell phone trace, how difficult it would be, or how easy it would be to get caught. Quick google search didn't help.


It looks like there are services you can pay for, just from a quick google search, but I have no idea how reliable or legal they are. 

However, just as an idea, Anna has been sitting on this shared Ally Police for a long time, and we've never put it into use. I know I'm likely stretching reality, but what if they use their shared resources to try to get the tap through the police? Again, I know that that's probably not something the police normally have access to, but perhaps with enough money the right officer would find a way?

Otherwise, I suppose we can do a bit of hand waving.

----------


## Thundercracker

> It looks like there are services you can pay for, just from a quick google search, but I have no idea how reliable or legal they are. 
> 
> However, just as an idea, Anna has been sitting on this shared Ally Police for a long time, and we've never put it into use. I know I'm likely stretching reality, but what if they use their shared resources to try to get the tap through the police? Again, I know that that's probably not something the police normally have access to, but perhaps with enough money the right officer would find a way?
> 
> Otherwise, I suppose we can do a bit of hand waving.


Imo we don't need to overcomplicate it; we should just have gabe roll int + computers and come up with a location.  Anna would not involve the police at this point anyway.  

Also, I think we should probably start looking at what kind of xp expenditure it will take to get the hospital up and running mechanically.  THere'll need to be dots for domain and an ally dot for Victor, and Anna is going to want a law firm to set up the corporation to run the whole thing.  Anything else required?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Imo we don't need to overcomplicate it; we should just have gabe roll int + computers and come up with a location. Anna would not involve the police at this point anyway.


I'm fine with that... Thanks for the level headed perspective




> Also, I think we should probably start looking at what kind of xp expenditure it will take to get the hospital up and running mechanically. THere'll need to be dots for domain and an ally dot for Victor, and Anna is going to want a law firm to set up the corporation to run the whole thing. Anything else required?


Honestly, I think that may be over complicating things  :Small Tongue: . I would say the primary merit would be Feeding Grounds (pg. 112). Anna would give up her major boons to the Prince... and I think Anna agreed to use her Major Boon from the Ordo as well, though I will have to go back and double check this. In exchange, Anna would get the location at say 2 dots Feeding Grounds and Safe Place two dots. Following this, she could invest XP on further dots for Feeding Grounds, Safe Place, Staff, ect. 

I think the harder thing to represent will be deciding on mechanically how many people Anna can allow feed there before the resource gets depleted somehow, and how to represent this mechanically, furthermore, figuring out what sort of boon/benefits Anna gets for turning this into an enterprise...

----------


## Daishain

I'm all for keeping it simple, but for context...

Tracing a stranger's cell phone location is flat out illegal. The services you saw through the google search almost certainly involve putting software on a phone you own so that it reports its location to another device at a later time, not finding a phone that is currently elsewhere.

The police trace cell phones on a frequent basis, but doing so without a warrant, especially in California which has some of the strictest privacy laws in that regard, is just as illegal for them as for citizens. Contacting one of them could potentially yield such a service, but we'd be asking them to risk their careers at the least, so that's not exactly a simple favor.

Another potential avenue would be to contact the cell service the phone in question uses and trick them into thinking that you are the owner (or, again, convince them to commit an illegal act)

The safest route would probably be to avoid using anyone else and make the trace without relying on others, but that's where my knowledge of the subject ends. I have insufficient information on how difficult that is or what kind of tools are needed. I imagine physical access to a cell tower would be involved.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I'm all for keeping it simple, but for context...
> 
> Tracing a stranger's cell phone location is flat out illegal. The services you saw through the google search almost certainly involve putting software on a phone you own so that it reports its location to another device at a later time, not finding a phone that is currently elsewhere.
> 
> The police trace cell phones on a frequent basis, but doing so without a warrant, especially in California which has some of the strictest privacy laws in that regard, is just as illegal for them as for citizens. Contacting one of them could potentially yield such a service, but we'd be asking them to risk their careers at the least, so that's not exactly a simple favor.
> 
> Another potential avenue would be to contact the cell service the phone in question uses and trick them into thinking that you are the owner (or, again, convince them to commit an illegal act)
> 
> The safest route would probably be to avoid using anyone else and make the trace without relying on others, but that's where my knowledge of the subject ends. I have insufficient information on how difficult that is or what kind of tools are needed. I imagine physical access to a cell tower would be involved.


FYI if Anna finds out her cousins bf is damaging her in some way shes going to murder him and sprinkle some crack on his corpse, which is also somewhat illegal.  

Honestly the best way is to load one of those hidden tracker apps on the phone, and then we can find it via gps, but that would require us to have accessed it previously.

Edit: thinking about it some more, the real question is do we want to be able to track anyones location by their phone?  

I think the answer to that is no.  But maybe the more paranoid of us have something on their phones that prevents tracking.  Also didnt we track Estellas phone this way to find it on the bridge?

----------


## Thundercracker

> I'm fine with that... Thanks for the level headed perspective
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I think that may be over complicating things . I would say the primary merit would be Feeding Grounds (pg. 112). Anna would give up her major boons to the Prince... and I think Anna agreed to use her Major Boon from the Ordo as well, though I will have to go back and double check this. In exchange, Anna would get the location at say 2 dots Feeding Grounds and Safe Place two dots. Following this, she could invest XP on further dots for Feeding Grounds, Safe Place, Staff, ect. 
> 
> I think the harder thing to represent will be deciding on mechanically how many people Anna can allow feed there before the resource gets depleted somehow, and how to represent this mechanically, furthermore, figuring out what sort of boon/benefits Anna gets for turning this into an enterprise...


Yes, Anna used her major boon with the Ordo as well, for their support in the endeavor and for her to have ownership.

We can take it slow and steady.  Anna will first make sure everything is in place to allow herself and Victor to take vitae, and then she'll bring in perhaps two more, Ordo neonates, as a trial run.  After that it'll expand slowly from there, first to Ordo neonates, and then neonates of other covenants, and eventually all Kindred.  Anyone who wants a drink of course can pay for it either in cash or boons, but the free service will ramp up as the number of comatose patients increases.  Eventually it would be free for everyone but that's how Anna would initially limit usage.  She'll have to get more comatose patients to do this, and ensure the kindred have an entrance and exit they can use so nobody notices the parade of visitors coming at all hours of the night, and ghouls on staff (starting with Celestine) who will keep their mouths shut, and also influence with inspectors etc to ensure nothing goes wrong on the mortal side of things.  

Eventually she'll also have rooms where Ordo members can conduct live human experiments, as well, and she'll want to conduct her own, too, for eventual research into her own coil/scale, not sure what it will be yet.

----------


## Bennosuke

> I think the answer to that is no. But maybe the more paranoid of us have something on their phones that prevents tracking.


So do we want to just say IC Karl says it's not a tenable or good idea, and continue on with the two planning how they will find Katie? I think TC has the right of it in suspecting something is going on with the BF, and probably starting with more investigation of him would be a good idea. 




> Yes, Anna used her major boon with the Ordo as well, for their support in the endeavor and for her to have ownership.


Okay, if it works for you then, I will remove the Boons from Anna's character box (as you will from her character sheet), and Anna can take the Feeding Grounds (Hospital) OO, and Safe Space (Hospital) OO... and progress from there.

----------


## Thundercracker

> So do we want to just say IC Karl says it's not a tenable or good idea, and continue on with the two planning how they will find Katie? I think TC has the right of it in suspecting something is going on with the BF, and probably starting with more investigation of him would be a good idea. 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if it works for you then, I will remove the Boons from Anna's character box (as you will from her character sheet), and Anna can take the Feeding Grounds (Hospital) OO, and Safe Space (Hospital) OO... and progress from there.


What I was getting at was do we want to be able to find essentially anyone in the game whenever we want?  Like let's say we want to know where a particular Kindred is, should we be able to track their phone?  I think the answer to that is no.  The question is then do we want to be able to track some individuals' phones and not others, or just nix tracking cell phones in general?

Yes, works for me.

----------


## Bennosuke

I agree, I disagree with the idea that the players can easily track another kindred in this setting. I'm not sure what we did with Estella's but maybe we can hand wave it by saying that as a pseudo coterie, the group had some sort of advanced access to find her phone? 

I'd say nix tracking phones altogether, if everyone agrees.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I agree, I disagree with the idea that the players can easily track another kindred in this setting. I'm not sure what we did with Estella's but maybe we can hand wave it by saying that as a pseudo coterie, the group had some sort of advanced access to find her phone? 
> 
> I'd say nix tracking phones altogether, if everyone agrees.


Why don't we just say tracking cell phones is impossible, for anyone.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sounds good to me.

----------


## Daishain

Agreed, with one suggested caveat, the ability to track our own devices remains.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Agreed, with one suggested caveat, the ability to track our own devices remains.


good idea, that would explain us tracking estella.  We'll need to retcon a bit, I'm going to make a new IC post assuming Karl has told Anna it's impossible and we can go from there.

----------


## Thundercracker

Does Anna have Jays address from the background check she did on him?

----------


## Bennosuke

She has an apartment listed.

----------


## Bennosuke

Is there anything else you two want to do, or should I move things forward to the meeting with the Prince at the end of Elysium?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Is there anything else you two want to do, or should I move things forward to the meeting with the Prince at the end of Elysium?


Im ok to move on.  Anna wants to ask Miho about how autumn is doing but not in such a public forum.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, I mean we can assume that Anna is able to find a quiet nook to "drag" Miho into if she wants to talk privately. 

I'll wait for Daishain to respond otherwise.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Okay, I mean we can assume that Anna is able to find a quiet nook to "drag" Miho into if she wants to talk privately. 
> 
> I'll wait for Daishain to respond otherwise.


Yeah well do the scene here if Karl has something else to do.

----------


## Daishain

At the moment Karl was standing near Anna, waiting to hear about whatever the heck is going on that would require that phone tap he couldn't provide.

----------


## Thundercracker

> At the moment Karl was standing near Anna, waiting to hear about whatever the heck is going on that would require that phone tap he couldn't provide.


Anna is paranoid about being overheard with so many Kindred present, so shell tell Karl in private later, made an IC post.

----------


## Bennosuke

Not sure if I am waiting for Daishain to reply. Do we want to move on to a private meeting with The Prince at the end of Elysium?

----------


## Daishain

Can't respond properly at the moment, so go ahead

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry to drag things out, and thank you for the patience. So I'm going to close scene 2 here and tally up some beats before we start scene 3. If you want, you/we can start scene 3 the same night as there are probably two hours or so in the night. 

And so the beats:

Anna: 1 beat for completing the scene, Anna gets a beat for completing the condition of becoming hound, I'm gonna be generous and also give an additional beat for starting to ruminate on Miho's mirror  :Small Amused: . Anna gains a total of 3 beats putting her at 3 beats 2 xp. 

Karl: 1 beat for completing the scene, Karl gets a beat for completing the condition of gaining a position on the Prince's Cabinet. Karl gains a total of 2 beats putting him at 2 beats and 5 XP

As always, please speak up if you feel I missed something.

I am going to require that both of you update your aspirations, on two fronts. First, I am asking you to replace or appropriately update the aspiration above that I had you as having fulfilled. Furthermore, I would like you to update/re-arrange aspirations to let me know what it is you want your character to be focusing on in the upcoming story. Below are some things for each character to do, that can be used to fuel aspirations, but are also ideas for what you want to start with in the next scene.

Things to do:
Anna- Follow up with Victor, chase after cousin Katie (and follow up with her Aunt/Ghoul), follow up with Daniel, The Bruja, follow up on Zach Thomas?, Miho's mirror

Karl- Pick up Fred at the airport, follow up on MS-13, investigate the heart, follow up on the Bruja, follow up on Zach Thomas? Follow up with Gabe? Follow up on Gabrielle who may still be a masquerade breech. 

So lastly, please tell me what you want your character to do next.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna is going to head to see Victor straight away.  On the way there, shes going to call the brujah and find out what the story is.

Daniel and Ariel, she has a shopping appointment the following Tuesday or something so we can do that scene whenever.

Her primary goal remains getting the hospital up and running, but now that shes sure Victor isnt going to be able to steal it out from under her by kindred law, the next step is to buy it legally, and eventually set Celestine up to be in charge of it.  The next dot after obfuscate will to go to make Victor an ally, so Anna will continue to try to get close to him.

In order to make sure Celestines head is in the right place, Anna needs to make sure Katie is okay, so thats what shes going to do next.  If Jay has been mistreating her, Anna will kill him and make it look like gang violence, then depending on the situation either call the cops to pick up her cousin or physically drag her back home.

After that shes going to find out from Aisling what Gabrielle has been up to because she was supposed to be staking out her apartment in animal form.  Shell kill Gabrielle quietly as a potential masquerade breach if she wont blood bond with one of the coterie.

----------


## Bennosuke

So, the plan with Victor was to go first thing in the night to get her ID card and credentialing at the hospital for easy access at all times of the night. In game, it is very late night/early morning. If you want we can start the next scene first thing in the next night, unless there was something else you wanted to accomplish by meeting Victor. 

Also, please let me know your thoughts on the below:




> I am going to require that both of you update your aspirations, on two fronts. First, I am asking you to replace or appropriately update the aspiration above that I had you as having fulfilled. Furthermore, I would like you to update/re-arrange aspirations to let me know what it is you want your character to be focusing on in the upcoming story

----------


## Thundercracker

> So, the plan with Victor was to go first thing in the night to get her ID card and credentialing at the hospital for easy access at all times of the night. In game, it is very late night/early morning. If you want we can start the next scene first thing in the next night, unless there was something else you wanted to accomplish by meeting Victor. 
> 
> Also, please let me know your thoughts on the below:


Keep the top two and replace 3 with ensure the safety of Cousin Katie.  

The plan with victor was to meet him after the town hall.  As long as it doesnt really affect anything we can wait until the next night.  Anna wants to smooth things over after the meeting earlier in the night.

Acting as hounds I think can be a shared aspiration.

----------


## Bennosuke

I've updated Anna's Aspirations in her character box. 

You also make a good point about the shared Aspirations. *I've updated the Coterie aspirations, please make sure you both review.* 

Are you good with me saying that when Anna messages Victor, he states he is preoccupied and the two agree to meet first thing the next night?

----------


## Thundercracker

> I've updated Anna's Aspirations in her character box. 
> 
> You also make a good point about the shared Aspirations. *I've updated the Coterie aspirations, please make sure you both review.* 
> 
> Are you good with me saying that when Anna messages Victor, he states he is preoccupied and the two agree to meet first thing the next night?


Yes thats fine.

Edit: I thought Gorman killed estella, and have no reason to think anything different.

----------


## Bennosuke

Where is the mouth zipped emoji when you need one...


EDIT: Anyways, will wait for Daishain to respond before staring the next scene.

----------


## Daishain

All right, finally had time to go into this.

Slot Fred in whenever it makes sense for his plane

If that's not soon, Karl's next top priorities:
-information check. Run through everything he has on the Brujah and MS-13 in preparation for tackling those issues
-New boss meeting. Get the coterie in a room with Nova and touch bases whenever its convenient for all involved

As to the XP, I already spent all five points, thought I'd already let you know. 2 on the first point of socialize, 3 on the third point of obfuscate

Possible new aspiration:
1. Make new position stable and secure
 1A. Find a way to neutralize Marat as a threat.
 1B. Prove usefulness as a hound to both Prince and the SF kindred society

----------


## Bennosuke

So I'll just include the coterie aspirations here:




> 1. Successfully perform your duties as Hounds
> 2. Protect your growing herd of mortals Ghouls and Touchstones
> 3. Discover Estella's murderer


@Daishain: I'd argue that both "Make new position stable and secure" and "Prove usefulness as a hound to both Prince and the SF kindred society" would basically fall in with coterie aspiration #1. However, I do like the idea of tying things in with Marat. 

I think you could use "Find a way to neutralize Marat as a threat." all as its own Aspiration, or if you wanted to tie it in a little more could go so far as to say, "Use Karl's new position to help neutralize Marat and Zach Thomas as a threat". 

Thoughts? 




> As to the XP, I already spent all five points, thought I'd already let you know. 2 on the first point of socialize, 3 on the third point of obfuscate


Darn, I must have missed that. Thanks for being honest and upfront about that. I'll update Karl's character box. 

And let's say start with "information check. Run through everything he has on the Brujah and MS-13 in preparation for tackling those issues", as Karl's last conversation with Fred was very recent and he's going to need time to buy a ticket and fly over. So maybe potential timeline is Information check -> team check in -> pick up fred at the airport?

Sorry for dragging things on. I hope you guys got a chance to look at the updated commission! I think the addition of color really makes the thing look cool (but of course I may be biased). I think Karl could still use a little clean up, and Anna's sword could be detailed and emphasized a little more. Thoughts?

----------


## Daishain

Timeline works for me.

As to aspiration, how about,

1. Identify and deal with remaining threats
 1A. Deal with the Marat/Zach problem.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, with your approval for the timeline, I'll start the next scene.

In regards to aspirations, I feel like number two kinda falls within number one... any chance you want to diversify? Otherwise I'm find with them being essentially separate and non-overlapping if you would prefer.

----------


## Daishain

They do rather overlap. I guess I'm just saying that Marat's a priority issue, but he's also not going to be the only potential problem in the court, so Karl would be keeping an eye out in other directions as well.

----------


## Thundercracker

Do we get to make a high cost purchase because its between scenes?  Or is that only between acts?

----------


## Bennosuke

@Daishain: So how about one Aspiration specific to handling Marat and Zach Thomas, and a second specific for identifying any new rivals/threats to the coterie (or conversely to the Prince)?

@TC: I think I'm fine with expenditures as long as it makes sense chronologically.

----------


## Thundercracker

> @Daishain: So how about one Aspiration specific to handling Marat and Zach Thomas, and a second specific for identifying any new rivals/threats to the coterie (or conversely to the Prince)?
> 
> @TC: I think I'm fine with expenditures as long as it makes sense chronologically.


Gonna buy the hospital.

----------


## Bennosuke

Any chance you could clarify what you mean by that? Like use your Resources? I'm sure this is something we talked about, and I'm just being addle brained at the moment (chalk it up to not enough coffee).

----------


## Thundercracker

> Any chance you could clarify what you mean by that? Like use your Resources? I'm sure this is something we talked about, and I'm just being addle brained at the moment (chalk it up to not enough coffee).


Right, once per chapter, a character can use resources to purchase something at her rating or lower without issue.  Anna has resources 5, so she's going to purchase the hospital, or at least put up the capital to purchase the hospital and get all the legal paperwork done and corporations set up, we can drag it out if you like.  The idea is to have control of the hospital from both the kindred and kine sides, so there isn't a situation where an owner or a large investor comes in demanding to know what's going on at their hospital.

----------


## Bennosuke

Ya, that would definitely take time, and probably be a little more complicated then just showing up and dropping a check. Most hospitals are owned by a group/corporation/system (for example Columbia University Medical Center is owned by New York Presbyterian, which also owns Cornell University Medical Center), and Anna would probably have to buy into that system as a share holder. I think despite resources 5 she can't just become the majority share holder, and along with time, it may involve some politicking. 

This is not to say that you can't spend the Resources 5 now, in fact I think that's a good first step. While I admittedly know little about the corporate side of the Health Care World (a significant problem that most physicians need to rectify to some degree given how it is affecting the health care system in America), I believe I can fudge this, and it will likely lead to some interesting political scenes with mortals; with Anna sitting in on board meetings and the like. I think this would be interesting to play out.

Of course, if that isn't the kind of thing that interests you, I could easily see this being something Anna could "employ" Victor into doing. He'd be pretty perfect at it being a Ventrue and all, and could be Anna's representative or face within the company. 

Thoughts???

----------


## Thundercracker

> Ya, that would definitely take time, and probably be a little more complicated then just showing up and dropping a check. Most hospitals are owned by a group/corporation/system (for example Columbia University Medical Center is owned by New York Presbyterian, which also owns Cornell University Medical Center), and Anna would probably have to buy into that system as a share holder. I think despite resources 5 she can't just become the majority share holder, and along with time, it may involve some politicking. 
> 
> This is not to say that you can't spend the Resources 5 now, in fact I think that's a good first step. While I admittedly know little about the corporate side of the Health Care World (a significant problem that most physicians need to rectify to some degree given how it is affecting the health care system in America), I believe I can fudge this, and it will likely lead to some interesting political scenes with mortals; with Anna sitting in on board meetings and the like. I think this would be interesting to play out.
> 
> Of course, if that isn't the kind of thing that interests you, I could easily see this being something Anna could "employ" Victor into doing. He'd be pretty perfect at it being a Ventrue and all, and could be Anna's representative or face within the company. 
> 
> Thoughts???


The way I envision it working is setting up a corporation to take over the hospital, buy buying out or forcing out whoever currently owns it.  So the first step would be setting up the corp, mostly to hide who the primary shareholder is (Anna).  Anna can't be a visible entity, because it would be too obvious she never attends a board meeting during the day.  Celestine or another more suitable ghoul would have to do it.  The second step would be identifying who owns the hospital, and then we start throwing gobs of money at them to get them to sell.  If they don't want to sell, we make them an offer they can't refuse.  

The irony of Anna thinking and acting like a gangster when she hates organized crime is especially fitting.

----------


## Bennosuke

I like/love all of that. Perhaps Daniel? Otherwise, do you want to have Anna in some way scut that over to Victor?

----------


## Thundercracker

> I like/love all of that. Perhaps Daniel? Otherwise, do you want to have Anna in some way scut that over to Victor?


She will want to try Celestine first since she has some knowledge of medical stuff and she doesnt have any responsibilities anymore.  Maybe send her for a few classes or something.  This is also why I want to spend dots on a legal retainer and/or someone to help run the Corp, if Celestine cant do it alone.  That way Celestine can be my eyes and ears there and leave the work that requires expertise to the expert(s).

Victor would have the same problem as Anna, he cant be visible during the day.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, please clarify how much XP you are spending and on what.

In regards to Victor, I was more imagining putting him in charge of finding the right Ghouls ect. It obviously would relieve Anna of some of the responsibility ect, but of course would give Victor more "control" so to speak.

----------


## Thundercracker

No spending anything because I need to get obfuscate 3 first.

----------


## Bennosuke

Noted.

IC post finally up. Apologies again about the delay.

----------


## Thundercracker

I thought ventrue have some kind of restriction on what they can drink?

----------


## Bennosuke

I think that's Masquerade Ventrue. And I think 1E requiem Ventrue was that they went crazy quicker, because they got lumped together with the Malkavians.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I think that's Masquerade Ventrue. And I think 1E requiem Ventrue was that they went crazy quicker, because they got lumped together with the Malkavians.


Hmm, okay, works for me.

----------


## Thundercracker

Can we even sit for photographs?  Actually that gives me an idea for what anna will work on as her research project, suppressing the Beasts resistance to photos, so we can have photos taken if we focus on it.  What do you think?

----------


## Bennosuke

So you really made me work for this one  :Small Amused: . 

It seems that the 2E book intentionally left this more "obscure" than any other edition, with only a quick blurb about it on page 60 that simply states that it is hard to ever catch a vampire in a photograph or video or mirror. In the first edition book a vampire could willfully counteract this by spending a WP. I like this idea, as it would be much more difficult to exist in our modern age otherwise. If you are okay with it, I'll say that Anna and Victor can spend a WP to get "proper" photos, while if you don't agree then the security officer is going to end up taking some pretty interesting photos...  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Thundercracker

> So you really made me work for this one . 
> 
> It seems that the 2E book intentionally left this more "obscure" than any other edition, with only a quick blurb about it on page 60 that simply states that it is hard to ever catch a vampire in a photograph or video or mirror. In the first edition book a vampire could willfully counteract this by spending a WP. I like this idea, as it would be much more difficult to exist in our modern age otherwise. If you are okay with it, I'll say that Anna and Victor can spend a WP to get "proper" photos, while if you don't agree then the security officer is going to end up taking some pretty interesting photos...


You know what.  If there isn't a vampire artist out there who creates photorealistic drawings / paintings of vampires, that should be Anna's next service to the city.  Because there's no restriction on taking a photo of a painting.  I imagine that's how vampires would handle it, anyway, and I like the idea of Anna researching how to counteract this weakness as a new scale / coil.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sure, I could see it being a scale or even just a devotion; maybe something combining Obfuscate or Majesty with a Coil.

That said, what are your thoughts about the rules; do you want to be able to spend a WP to negate it or no?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Sure, I could see it being a scale or even just a devotion; maybe something combining Obfuscate or Majesty with a Coil.
> 
> That said, what are your thoughts about the rules; do you want to be able to spend a WP to negate it or no?


I think it makes sense, but then what would the coil do?

----------


## Bennosuke

I would imagine make the ability to appear in photos and mirrors free to turn on and off, rather than cost a WP? 

Okay, so that we can move forward IC, I assume Anna wants to spend the WP... and maybe a BP for blush of life? Not necessary, but up to you. Feel free to post IC with your reply.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I would imagine make the ability to appear in photos and mirrors free to turn on and off, rather than cost a WP? 
> 
> Okay, so that we can move forward IC, I assume Anna wants to spend the WP... and maybe a BP for blush of life? Not necessary, but up to you. Feel free to post IC with your reply.


I'm good with that, will post IC.

----------


## Bennosuke

Soooo... I went to go update Anna's character box, only to note that she is actually already out of WP! 

Please let me know if you are okay with me rolling with this before I reply. I see the security officer being very perplexed by not being able to get a good picture, but still printing her something as long as she does a good job of convincing him socially that it's just a fluke. Maybe good reason she becomes more focused on this? 

Sorry for this mistake.

EDIT: And I double checked and I did give Anna WP for her recent defense of her relationship with Daniel.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna just picked one up the night before at Elysium in the interaction with Marat.

----------


## Bennosuke

Went back and checked. Good point, and thank you for pointing that out. Okay, so now Anna is back to 0 WP.

----------


## Bennosuke

FYI, I've updated the homebrew rules a little to streamline them. Just a heads up, though I don't think it will be anything major.

----------


## Thundercracker

Forgot 10 again:(5d10)[*9*][*9*][*10*][*7*][*5*](40)

----------


## Thundercracker

I am confused, Anna rolled well enough to break in via rear window.  Or are we just saying that roll is negated because there is no window into the apartment?

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry if that wasn't clearer. Anna did not have access to enter the building. She had waited for someone to let her in the first time, then she went and got her crowbar to break into Jay's apartment. When she came back, the door to get into the building was again locked, so Anna got into the building via a window that accessed the car garage (via a successful Dex + larceny roll). That got Anna inside the building but not into Jay's apartment.

----------


## Thundercracker

I didnt want to enter the building but whatever were here now so lets roll: 

Dex -1 (2d10)[*9*][*7*](16)

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm sorry if I misunderstood then. If I may ask, how was Anna going to break into Jay's apartment otherwise?

----------


## Thundercracker

> I'm sorry if I misunderstood then. If I may ask, how was Anna going to break into Jay's apartment otherwise?


Via a rear window, its ok bc I made the check to go via the front door so functionally its the same.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the miscommunication TC. I read back through everything, and I can see how we missed each other there. In my mind Jay's apartment was a few floors up (which of course I never specifically explained) and so getting in through a window into his apartment never crossed my mind. 

Anyways, Anna's roll got her in, so hopefully it's not too big of a deal.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Sorry for the miscommunication TC. I read back through everything, and I can see how we missed each other there. In my mind Jay's apartment was a few floors up (which of course I never specifically explained) and so getting in through a window into his apartment never crossed my mind. 
> 
> Anyways, Anna's roll got her in, so hopefully it's not too big of a deal.


Nope, its all the same since shes in all steathy-like.

----------


## Bennosuke

> that's an exceptional success, any bonuses for Anna's surprise attack?


Nope, I mentioned this in my IC post, but it's dropped to 3 successes when I factor in Jay's composure as a negative modifier (-3). Sorry.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Nope, I mentioned this in my IC post, but it's dropped to 3 successes when I factor in Jay's composure as a negative modifier (-3). Sorry.


oh it was a negative die modifier? That makes sense.  Anyway combat round is up and should be smacking Jay around a little bit.

----------


## Bennosuke

Responding IC now. It will more than suffice  :Small Wink:

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling Jay's initiative which seems unnecessary (1d10)[*9*](9)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling Jay's next attack (5d10)[*3*][*9*][*4*][*7*][*6*](29)

----------


## Bennosuke

Couple of small clean ups, his dice pool should have been dropped to 2d10 due to injury but he still gets that one success. 

Anna has managed to fill all of Jay's boxes up with at least bashing, so he actually needs to make a stamina roll to stay awake 

(3d10)[*10*][*3*][*4*](17)

----------


## Thundercracker

Does Anna know about the chop shop?

----------


## Bennosuke

Nope. But she can try to press him for more info or perhaps Karl might know.

----------


## Thundercracker

Wits + Composure + auspex: (7d10)[*5*][*1*][*8*][*2*][*4*][*3*][*7*](30)

10 again: (7d10)[*1*][*6*][*5*][*6*][*4*][*6*][*5*](33)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling some 10 again for Karl (5d10)[*6*][*4*][*4*][*8*][*3*](25)

----------


## Bennosuke

Incase it was misses in discord: 




> So is Anna going in, or was that roll (exceptional success!) just in case? And shall my next post be a new thread since were at page 50?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Incase it was misses in discord:


Its a just in case, I want to give daishain a chance to decide whether to go for the key or not.  If he does and fails, Anna goes in, or if he takes too long, same thing.

----------


## Bennosuke

My bad, next post will be in a new thread.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Bennosuke

I've posted a relatively fluffy post in our 3rd IC thread! It's awesome that this game is still going on and (IMHO) going strong. Thank you for being awesome and consistent players. To celebrate the new thread, both characters are getting a beat. 

I will link the new thread here, and in the first page of this thread.

----------


## Bennosuke

Going to let Karl reply here.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna intimidation: Presence + intimidation: (4d10)[*10*][*2*][*4*][*9*](25)
10 again: (4d10)[*5*][*8*][*2*][*3*](18)
Could always use an assist from Karl, feel free to roll the extra dice as well to save time.

----------


## Bennosuke

That's one success when you factor in Bernardo's composure, which is still a success. Do you still want me to wait for Karl's "assist"? Number of successes does kind of matter I guess in terms of how willing Bernardo will be to listen and help out.

----------


## Thundercracker

> That's one success when you factor in Bernardo's composure, which is still a success. Do you still want me to wait for Karl's "assist"? Number of successes does kind of matter I guess in terms of how willing Bernardo will be to listen and help out.


better wait for it.

----------


## Daishain

My approach was probably more manipulation+persuasion, so going with that. At least there's the one success so it won't be too bad if this messes up.
(2d10)[*9*][*4*](13)
ten again (2d10)[*4*][*4*](8)

and there we go, one more success to add to things, and from the slightly nicer argument too.

----------


## Bennosuke

So when assisting in a roll, any successes made by the secondary roller add D10s to the primary roller's pool. To simplify things, I am just going to roll Karl's success as an additional D10, rather than debating how to pull from Anna's already rolled dice. 

So here is 1d10 (1d10)[*5*](5), 10 agains will come from Anna's pool.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, not to delay things further, but I think we are going to go another night before ending the scene to resolve some of the story lines set up by the prior night. So both Anna and Karl are down one Vitae (Anna at 9/10 and Karl at 8/10). Before I start the night, I'd like each player to roll 1d10. The player who rolls higher will awake before the other, which will allow them to intervene or interact with the world before the other. Please don't forget that both characters still have the Bestial Condition, meaning they are both looking to hurt someone bad at the impulse of their Beast.

----------


## Daishain

Righto

(1d10)[*3*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Aisling... was going to assume she was up first, but will leave it to fate. Giving her +1 going to bed first
(1d10)[*2*](2) +1

EDIT: Looks like a tie, so Karl will actually be up before sleepy Aisling!

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna rolling: (1d10)[*3*]
Looks like were up at the same tine.

----------


## Daishain

Int+occult (6d10)[*6*][*5*][*2*][*7*][*9*][*10*](39)
Ten again (6d10)[*5*][*2*][*5*][*1*][*7*][*1*](21)

Two successes then

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl knows that basically he has a very limited window during which all the blood has been drained and the body remains dead and his Embrace will "work". There are definitely such thing as postmouth embraces, but they are a lot less likely. He probably has a few minutes, but who knows what that really means and how much does he want to risk it?

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling to resist Frenzy for Gabe (4d10)[*5*][*6*][*5*][*8*](24)

----------


## Bennosuke

FYI, as Gabe is moving from being a merit character to a true NPC, I've made a new Kindred Character sheet for him, where I'll be updating stats ect. It can be found on the first page of the OOC thread.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Gabe's breaking point (2d10)[*3*][*8*](11)

----------


## Thundercracker

Thats what we should have bought with resources, a yacht.  Next time.

----------


## Bennosuke

A sun-proofed yacht!  :Small Cool: 

Watching, but doesn't look like I should post yet. Also, this conversation is royally screwed up!

----------


## Thundercracker

> A sun-proofed yacht! 
> 
> Watching, but doesn't look like I should post yet. Also, this conversation is royally screwed up!


Do you like the messed up stuff?  I can totally go down the rabbit hole.  Could see Anna doing it to, with appropriate crises of conscience along the way.

----------


## Bennosuke

I mean, I think it is very appropriate for Vampire. But that does not mean I'm encouraging you to do it! Play the game how you want to play the game. Don't go down the rabbit hole just because I thought that was a vampiric F-d up moment.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, so assuming we are hiding the body in the apartment (in a barrel) for the rest of the night so that Anna and Karl can get back to their busy unlives, what are they going to do now?

Karl is going to go hunting with his new Fledgeling? How are they going to hunt, where are they going to go? 

Anna is going to go investigate the Dark One? How is she going to do this? Or is she going to look into Katie and her Aunt?

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna had sent katie an email asking whether she was at home or still in the hospital; she needs to return her phone.  Her aunt can stew until she apologizes and learns her place or dies of cancer.  No way is Anna going to take that kind of attitude from her ghoul whose life and daughters life she literally just saved.  And she just bought her a Caribbean holiday cruise.

Anna will go with Gabe on his first hunt, then shes going to do research unless something else comes up.

----------


## Daishain

Hunt with Gabe would probably keep things simple, haunt the lively areas for tipsy peoples headed home. Since the whole coterie is going, it should be quite simple to look for two or three women headed home as a group and pick them off, giving the fledgling examples for the approach and keeping it clean.

After that, if nothing else comes up, Karl would probably help make doubly sure that Gabriel is in a good position for the upcoming day.

----------


## Bennosuke

Gabe's Wits (3) + Stealth (-1) + 5 additional dice from Karl and Anna=7d10 (7d10)[*6*][*10*][*7*][*6*][*9*][*4*][*2*](44)

----------


## Bennosuke

Going to quickly roll willpower for gabe (7d10)[*3*][*2*][*3*][*2*][*9*][*1*][*5*](25)

----------


## Thundercracker

I am ok to move on.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry it took so long to get that post up. Wanted to take the time to do some decent scene setting.

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for the delays in posts. Wanted to make sure that one got the time it deserved. Also, both of you had pretty impressively bad rolls.

----------


## Bennosuke

Some rolls (5d10)[*3*][*3*][*8*][*2*][*9*](25) and 10 again (5d10)[*10*][*5*][*8*][*7*][*5*](35)

@TC: Auspex level one can only "answer immediate questions about danger or weakness" and will cost a point of Vitae. If you want to use the power this way, I can have the power give you a rough idea of how many people overall, or how many dangerous/powerful individuals might be in the bar. 

If either of those, or a similar question is worth it, and what you want to ask, please confirm.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Some rolls [roll0] and 10 again [roll1]
> 
> @TC: Auspex level one can only "answer immediate questions about danger or weakness" and will cost a point of Vitae. If you want to use the power this way, I can have the power give you a rough idea of how many people overall, or how many dangerous/powerful individuals might be in the bar. 
> 
> If either of those, or a similar question is worth it, and what you want to ask, please confirm.


Well ask how many dangerous / powerful individuals are inside.

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl is down to 6 Vitae as part of having earlier activated level 3 Obfuscate.

----------


## Daishain

Unless I've missed something, should be at 9. Filled up on Gabe's blood, spent 3 reviving him, then filled up again on the beat cop while teaching gabe to hunt, 1 vitae spent on obfuscate.

And then spending 1 more just now with the door for a new total of 8

----------


## Bennosuke

You are correct! I ran through everything just to double check. My bad man. Updating your character box to 8/10 blood points.

----------


## Daishain

Karl int+politics-1 (6d10)[*6*][*3*][*4*][*1*][*8*][*10*](32)
Ten again (6d10)[*10*][*3*][*3*][*7*][*8*][*4*](35)

----------


## Daishain

Karl wits+streetwise (3d10)[*10*][*2*][*2*](14)
ten again (3d10)[*9*][*6*][*3*](18)

----------


## Daishain

Karl's plan of action is simple. 

-Find where the cameras are controlled from, for a place as unsophisticated as this, that would most likely be a simple receiver in the back office
-prevent the cameras from recording anything else, which is most likely as simple as unplugging the receiver
-go and knock out the clerk so he's not witnessing anything either

After that, we can use the gas station for additional fuel and as a Gathering point for Nova's team. We can probably send people with rifles up on the roof of the gas station for elevated fire support

wits+larceny (3d10)[*9*][*9*][*10*](28)
Ten again (3d10)[*5*][*6*][*2*](13)

Nice, I am on a roll tonight.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Daishain: With two successes Karl knows instinctively that simply feeding from the gas station clerk is not enough to stop him from waking up if things get loud. From a mechanics standpoint there's nothing that says feeding knocks the person unconscious, and only taking two blood points, Karl would only apply the swooned condition on the man, meaning he would have difficulty doing things against Karl. So with a firefight or explosions or anything significant, Karl can expect the clerk will wake up.

You kinda got ahead of me by having Karl leave the shop already, but I'm happy to retroactively time warp things if you want to have Karl take stricter precautions. 

@TC: That's 0 successes. Do you want to spend a WP to roll an extra three dice... or knowing your luck has been bad, do you want to opt for an extra beat by turning it into a Dramatic Failure?

----------


## Daishain

Perhaps I should have made myself more clear. Karl was NOT just trusting the feed to keep the clerk unconscious. I mentioned a chokehold, what I meant was Karl was using the feed to calm any struggling and fog memory while he cut off the kid's windpipe and put him into a deep sleep.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna has exactly one willpower and hasnt had more than that since the fight at the hospital, so wont spend spending it here on getting a ghoul to notice something.  Also this is important enough we dont want a dramatic failure so were just going to take the normal failure.

----------


## Bennosuke

Hmmm... I feel like I should make you roll to appropriately choke the guy unconscious, since technically you would need to apply bashing damage to all health boxes, which would seem to me to be an extended action. But... I think I want to just keep things moving. As an aside, are you going to tie him up or anything? 

IC post coming. Sorry for the delay.

----------


## Daishain

Breaking point roll, I really should work on getting some humanity back when I get the chance...

1+1 bonus from generous benno + 2 for touchstone
(4d10)[*7*][*4*][*4*][*9*](24)

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl maintains his humanity, gaining a beat for the breaking point roll. He was carrying the Bestial condition, which he resolves and gains a second beat. However, as part of the breaking point he gains the Bestial condition again (as it makes more sense than Wanton or Competitive in this circumstance). Though he is hardened against killing for the rest of this scene, the Beast has tasted the sweet joy of the kill and is thrashing about desperate for more!

----------


## Thundercracker

Breaking point: (5d10)[*1*][*10*][*4*][*7*][*9*](31)

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna gains a second beat for her breaking point, and of course, regains the bestial condition.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling for Aisling: 

(5d10)[*5*][*8*][*1*][*4*][*3*](21)
(5d10)[*2*][*3*][*1*][*9*][*10*](25)
(5d10)[*10*][*2*][*1*][*5*][*8*](26)

Karl is now down to 8 BP... I may have to re-review the rules for Obfuscate at some point, as I think I am confused by something.

----------


## Daishain

Frenzy roll +1 (6d10)[*10*][*10*][*3*][*8*][*8*][*10*](49)
wits+int (7d10)[*1*][*6*][*6*][*7*][*9*][*7*][*7*](43)
ten again pool (6d10)[*5*][*4*][*4*][*9*][*5*][*3*](30)

----------


## Thundercracker

Resolve + composure + 1:(7d10)[*9*][*1*][*7*][*3*][*6*][*7*][*5*](38)

Wits + int: (5d10)[*8*][*3*][*4*][*2*][*3*](20)

10 agains: (10d10)[*2*][*3*][*8*][*8*][*9*][*4*][*8*][*9*][*10*][*4*](65)

----------


## Daishain

Rerolling here cuz I messed up in main thread

Dex+firearms+burst (6d10)[*5*][*6*][*4*][*6*][*2*][*10*](33)
ten again (6d10)[*5*][*8*][*1*][*3*][*10*][*7*](34)

----------


## Bennosuke

I'm going to need to sit down in front of books for some of this, so IC post will come tonight. 

@TC: What was the +2 for medium sized targets? Could you give me the page number for that?  Spent her 1BP in her character box. 

@Daishain: I think I still need an initiative roll from you?

Initiative roll for Bruja (1d10)[*5*](5)
Initiative roll for Nova's crew (1d10)[*1*](1)

----------


## Thundercracker

> I'm going to need to sit down in front of books for some of this, so IC post will come tonight. 
> 
> @TC: What was the +2 for medium sized targets? Could you give me the page number for that?  Spent her 1BP in her character box. 
> 
> @Daishain: I think I still need an initiative roll from you?
> 
> Initiative roll for Bruja [roll0]
> Initiative roll for Nova's crew [roll1]


+2 is for medium burst.  p 177.  Autofire - medium burst - ten bullets, which can hit one to three targets standing close together.  add a +2 die modifier to the shooter's dice pool.  if shooting at more than one target, subtract the total number of targets from the dice pool, then make one attack roll per target.

----------


## Daishain

Right, knew I was forgetting something

Init: 1d10+5

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: My bad, I figured you meant medium sized target, which seemed odd. In otherwords, I'm just an idiot. 

@Daishain: I'm just going to roll that 1d10 for you so that I can get an IC post in. (1d10)[*8*](8)

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative Order*
Karl 13
Bruja 11
Anna 10
Nova's Crew 5


Nova's crew's fire (4d10)[*8*][*7*][*5*][*2*](22) (4d10)[*4*][*5*][*6*][*7*](22) (4d10)[*2*][*3*][*4*][*6*](15) (4d10)[*9*][*4*][*1*][*5*](19) (6d10)[*3*][*1*][*10*][*4*][*2*][*5*](25)

----------


## Daishain

Frenzy check, resolve+comp+2 (7d10)[*1*][*1*][*4*][*2*][*9*][*4*][*9*](30)

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, beginning the arduous task of rapping up Scene iii, in preparation for Act 4 Scene iv

Tallying up Beats:

Anna: Anna gets one beat for completing the scene, Anna gets a beat towards gaining domain over the mental institution when she got her ID badge, Anna gets a beat for killing Jay and finding out where Katie is towards her aspiration of protecting Katie, of course Anna also gets a beat for freeing Katie, learning about El Cadejo of MS-13 is worth another beat towards cleaning up the city, I'm giving Anna a beat for taking Gabe hunting as a form of education towards "Protect your growing herd of mortals Ghouls and Touchstones", Anna gains a beat for performing her Hound duties in the raid on The Devil's Hole, Anna also gets an additional beat for eliminating a large number of MS-13 in the raid. That's a total of 8 new beats! That puts Anna at 3 beats and 5 xp. 



Karl: Karl gets one beat for completing the scene, I'm going to give Karl a beat for creating a Childe in Gabe (which kind of fulfills the coterie aspiration of protecting your growing coterie), Karl gets a beat for gaining leverage on MS-13 when he reviews the footage with Gabe before turning the Ghoul, he gains an additional beat for rummaging through Spooky's computer and office and taking pictures of files, learning about El Cadejo is worth another beat towards leveraging MS-13, I'm giving Karl a beat for taking Gabe hunting as a form of education towards "Protect your growing herd of mortals Ghouls and Touchstones", Karl gains a beat for performing his Hound duties in the raid on The Devil's Hole. Karl gains a total of 7 beats! That puts Karl at 0 beats and 3xp.  


As always, please speak up if you feel I missed something. As always please review your Aspirations and let me know if there is anything you want to update. And please let me know if you wish to spend XP

@Daishain: Can I suggest that Karl replaces his aspiration of "gaining a seat on the Prince's Cabinet" as he already did as Hound? Unless there was some other form of position that you were looking into. 

@TC: I get that Daniel is a Touchstone that you want to keep, but it kind of feels to me that Katie should also be a Touchstone. If she were one, Anna would have filled up her WP pool repeatedly in the last scene. I don't know if you want to spend the XP for a second Touchstone, but it may be worthwhile, especially now that you are getting down in Humanity.

----------


## Thundercracker

Going to add a point of presence for 4 xp and make Katie a touchstone for 1.  And Anna will purchase a yacht with her 5 resource spend.

----------


## Bennosuke

5xp spent. But what is that about a Yacht? And if you're serious, can I ask what Anna is planning on doing with a purchased Yacht? Also please note that if she is not purchasing one "legally" i.e. registering it in under her real identity, we are going to have to sort some things out  :Small Wink: 

And any updates to Anna's Aspirations?

----------


## Thundercracker

> 5xp spent. But what is that about a Yacht? And if you're serious, can I ask what Anna is planning on doing with a purchased Yacht? Also please note that if she is not purchasing one "legally" i.e. registering it in under her real identity, we are going to have to sort some things out 
> 
> And any updates to Anna's Aspirations?


Aspirations are ok as is.  We wanted a boat to dump a body off of last chapter, and we didnt have one.  Got to do something with those 5 resource dots.  Shed probably seek to register it under a corporation rather than her own name. 

If a yacht is out of the question shell probably look to buy a jet.

----------


## Bennosuke

So a yacht, at least as I understand it, would be a little problematic. I think Anna, using Victor's help, plans on creating a shell corporation to purchase the hospital... but I don't think that has happened yet. Furthermore, you still have to register a driver for any boat with the DMV ect.  

I think if you really want a boat just for dumping bodies, probably a yacht is not the most functional, furtive or necessary vessel. And I'd imagine a jet would be just as complicated if not more so.

It is also starting to look like for a lot of Anna's more devious plans, she is going to want to start investing in the fake ID merit (away from book, I know it goes by a slightly different name)

----------


## Thundercracker

> So a yacht, at least as I understand it, would be a little problematic. I think Anna, using Victor's help, plans on creating a shell corporation to purchase the hospital... but I don't think that has happened yet. Furthermore, you still have to register a driver for any boat with the DMV ect.  
> 
> I think if you really want a boat just for dumping bodies, probably a yacht is not the most functional, furtive or necessary vessel. And I'd imagine a jet would be just as complicated if not more so.
> 
> It is also starting to look like for a lot of Anna's more devious plans, she is going to want to start investing in the fake ID merit (away from book, I know it goes by a slightly different name)


Ok will start doing that.

----------


## Daishain

we could replace the aspiration with a simple "Find a way to deal with Nova's hostility"

I would like to invest 1 xp into upgrading invictus status, seems appropriate with the promotion. Thanks to invested, that will also get me a free dot of retainer. 

I'm inclined to let Gabriel go as far as him being my retainer goes. He's turning into an independent NPC after all, and one that can no longer fulfil his old role. Replacing him with a ghoul or two that has some experience working for invictus seems appropriate. Either one 4 dot retainer, or a pair of 2 dots, whichever you think would be most likely/interesting.

I would then spend the remaining 2 xp picking up the cloak the gathering devotion. In that way I can settle the open question of using the obfuscate cloak on others.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: Maybe your "use" of resources this time around is in investing in a shell corporation? I will be straight honest with you that I have absolutely no idea how one "creates" a shell corp *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just not something they teach us in medical school  :Small Tongue: 
, but I would imagine part of what you are doing is opening hard to trace bank accounts so that the corporation has access to funds that are hard to track back to a single individual? 

I'd imagine there would be plenty of ways for Anna to invest her money in such an endeavor, though again she'll likely need some help setting it up ect. Does that sound reasonable??? 

@Daishain: 




> we could replace the aspiration with a simple "Find a way to deal with Nova's hostility"


I like that idea a lot... though maybe give me a little more on how you want to deal with it??? Is your goal to befriend her? Shame her publicly so that she loses her position? Kill her? Such a goal would give me as the ST a better idea of how you would want to see that story arc play out. 




> I would like to invest 1 xp into upgrading invictus status, seems appropriate with the promotion. Thanks to invested, that will also get me a free dot of retainer... I would then spend the remaining 2 xp picking up the cloak the gathering devotion. In that way I can settle the open question of using the obfuscate cloak on others.


Noted and sounds good. 




> I'm inclined to let Gabriel go as far as him being my retainer goes. He's turning into an independent NPC after all, and one that can no longer fulfil his old role. Replacing him with a ghoul or two that has some experience working for invictus seems appropriate. Either one 4 dot retainer, or a pair of 2 dots, whichever you think would be most likely/interesting.


That sounds reasonable, though I think in game timeline I think we can't just spontaneously materialize a new retainer or two, especially with how busy Karl has been and since we are basically picking things up the next night in the scene I'm about to post. I think the first obvious "retainer" would be Bernardo who is already a shared 1 dot retainer. I think if you wanted to throw a few dots into him with the idea that Karl and the others have been training him, conditioning him mentally, feeding him blood ect... plus he's maybe a little broken after you guys brought the gangster into the home that he had to "watch". Beyond that, I leave it up to you as to how much you want to "create your new retainer/retainers", and it can be a character we begin to introduce this "scene". 

Thoughts?

@All: Regardless, I'm working on an IC post to get things moving. Thank you for the replies, and for your patience.

----------


## Thundercracker

Works for me.  Creating a shell corporation is something Anna will have to do in order to take over the hospital and hire staff etc.

----------


## Daishain

Karl's goal in regards to Nova is to provide a functioning Sheriff department to the prince, and make sure his worth is proven to those that matter in the process. If the prince lost his new sheriff so quickly, it would weaken his position, and Karl would lose out as well.

With that in mind, his first thought is basically to teach Nova the ins and outs of being a proper law enforcement official. A monumental task no doubt, and it seems she's unlikely to listen to Karl on that or any subject. Karl would try and get someone without a negative history with her, and who had a better gift of gab to do much of the groundwork there. I had kind of thought to maybe hook Knight or Haval's new character into helping with that, but I'm not sure if either will be joining us, its been a while.

If that fails, or if she pulls a few too many nasty stunts in his opinion, he'd be moving to discredit her. Not by shaming her himself though. He'll try to find a way to make sure she stumbles in front of the court and loses favor without him in the picture.

In regards to the retainer, I'm perfectly fine with things taking a while. I'm mentioning it now in hopes of getting things set up in the future.

Bernardo is still Aisling's ghoul, and still has a much stronger connection to her than the rest of us. I was actually under the impression that he'd be leaving with Aisling when she departed.

Actually, the retainer might be a part of another thing that's been left on the side for a while. I had talked about using Karl's major boon on expanding the detective agency into a full blown (if small) security company, and tying it into his new duties as a hound. Unless this runs counter to what you have in mind storywise, perhaps the retainer could be a skilled ghoul tapped to run the daytime portion of that venture?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Karl's goal in regards to Nova is to provide a functioning Sheriff department to the prince, and make sure his worth is proven to those that matter in the process. If the prince lost his new sheriff so quickly, it would weaken his position, and Karl would lose out as well.
> 
> With that in mind, his first thought is basically to teach Nova the ins and outs of being a proper law enforcement official. A monumental task no doubt, and it seems she's unlikely to listen to Karl on that or any subject. Karl would try and get someone without a negative history with her, and who had a better gift of gab to do much of the groundwork there. I had kind of thought to maybe hook Knight or Haval's new character into helping with that, but I'm not sure if either will be joining us, its been a while.
> 
> If that fails, or if she pulls a few too many nasty stunts in his opinion, he'd be moving to discredit her. Not by shaming her himself though. He'll try to find a way to make sure she stumbles in front of the court and loses favor without him in the picture.


I guess my question wasn't so much what are Karl's strategies for dealing with Nova, but what is the path by which you want to be rewarded with beats when followed in regards to dealing with her?





> In regards to the retainer, I'm perfectly fine with things taking a while. I'm mentioning it now in hopes of getting things set up in the future.
> 
> Bernardo is still Aisling's ghoul, and still has a much stronger connection to her than the rest of us. I was actually under the impression that he'd be leaving with Aisling when she departed.
> 
> Actually, the retainer might be a part of another thing that's been left on the side for a while. I had talked about using Karl's major boon on expanding the detective agency into a full blown (if small) security company, and tying it into his new duties as a hound. Unless this runs counter to what you have in mind storywise, perhaps the retainer could be a skilled ghoul tapped to run the daytime portion of that venture?


I'm glad we are on the same page about it taking time. If you want it to be a single highly trained Ghoul, perhaps it is a ghoul gifted to Karl by the Invictus for his work on MS-13? Alternatively, since it sounds like you want your retainer dots to go towards Karl's detective agency, it could be two dot mortal investigators that Karl has hired to deal with the (literal) day to day tasks. 

Let me know what you think.

----------


## Daishain

With the question phrased that way, I'm not sure. My one sure activity right now is testing the waters and seeing what might work when it comes to the firebrand.

Back on the question of the retainer, a mortal investigator or two would be a possibility. The only catch is if they're at all competent they'll have questions pretty quickly. With that in mind, at least for the people working that closely with him, he'd only be hiring people that he thinks he could groom towards willingly becoming a part of the masquerade, with or without becoming ghouls themselves.

----------


## Bennosuke

> With the question phrased that way, I'm not sure. My one sure activity right now is testing the waters and seeing what might work when it comes to the firebrand.


Eh, if you can, would you be willing to think on it? Understand that my job is to help you achieve your aspirations... so it isn't about picking the one most likely to succeed, if you know what I mean. But giving me some more specifics would help me... help you... sorry, I know that's corny. 




> Back on the question of the retainer, a mortal investigator or two would be a possibility. The only catch is if they're at all competent they'll have questions pretty quickly. With that in mind, at least for the people working that closely with him, he'd only be hiring people that he thinks he could groom towards willingly becoming a part of the masquerade, with or without becoming ghouls themselves.


If the idea sounds good to you, I feel like we could start with Karl introducing himself as maybe a slightly eccentric investigator whose line of work has forced him to work mostly at night, and therefore needs people to keep things running during the day? Again, we can assume if we are doing it over time that he choses people who are trustworthy in the way Karl will need them to be. Thoughts?

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, so I am going to leave this up to chance just a little. Gabe will not risk killing this girl, and I won't put Karl in too touch of a situation, but let's see how composed Gabe stays in this attempted hunt

rolling Gabe's composure (3d10)[*10*][*1*][*2*](13)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna's house is a two bedroom one and a half bathroom home at the end of a cul-de-sac in a decade old development near the outskirts of the city, right at the start of the suburbs.  There's a small cellar where she keeps her heavier weapons and ammunition, IKEA furniture, and one bedroom is converted to an office.  Although the furniture is self assembled, the appliances are quite modern, with the fridge and microwave etc being state of the art.  The single car garage is plenty large enough for her sports car, but there isn't much in the way of tools.  The kitchen is combined with a dining area and counter, and adjoins a sitting room which is dominated by a large couch and TV.  The rear of the house faces the back of a neighbors fence, and the rear sliding glass door window leads to a pathetic wood deck attached to the rear of the house, barely large enough for a pair of chairs and a small table.   All of the windows are fitted with heavy blackout curtains that can render any of the rooms completely dark, for obvious reasons.  The front and back lawn are both maintained by contract landscapers and an automatic sprinkler system.

----------


## Daishain

> Eh, if you can, would you be willing to think on it? Understand that my job is to help you achieve your aspirations... so it isn't about picking the one most likely to succeed, if you know what I mean. But giving me some more specifics would help me... help you... sorry, I know that's corny.


All right, I see two potentially interesting plotlines to follow along this route. One involves finding a way to manipulate Nova into actually doing her damn job properly. The other would be finding that she's not going to work out, and working to replace her without the fallout harming his coterie. I'm honestly indecisive as to which I'd find more enjoyable, so maybe pick whichever fits your established plans better?





> If the idea sounds good to you, I feel like we could start with Karl introducing himself as maybe a slightly eccentric investigator whose line of work has forced him to work mostly at night, and therefore needs people to keep things running during the day? Again, we can assume if we are doing it over time that he choses people who are trustworthy in the way Karl will need them to be. Thoughts?


That would seem to work yes

----------


## Thundercracker

Just do what karl would do.  Maybe he'll take a wait and see approach at first; its not like vampires can't be patient.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: I think the overall description sounds good. Can we shrink it to a 2 bed one bath though? SF is one of the most expensive cities in America (if not the most) and even in the worst parts of the city a 3 bedroom house would go for probably greater than 3-4 million USD... and the only people with those sorts of homes are families that have lived in the city since the 60s. It also probably just isn't necessary for Anna to have so much property for her own private apartment... not that it really matters, but just from a realism standpoint? 

@Daishain: I have a personal opinion as to which would be the better storyline, but before I directly tell you what I prefer, do you remember *TC's* hypothesis as to who killed Estella... which is also one of the Coterie aspirations???

@All: IC post coming now.

----------


## Thundercracker

Yeah thats fine.   Also sounds like spending some of those resources on property makes sense.

----------


## Bennosuke

Yes, the original SF setting for vampire that saw the creation/introduction of Tony and Nicholas D'Agostino with a goal of partly exploring the significant displacement of native SF residents and at risk communities as the city urbanizes and undergoes massive gentrification and block busting. It has gotten so bad that a large percent of service workers have to live hours outside of the city, because no one can afford to live there.

----------


## Thundercracker

Manipulation + politics + 3: (6d10)[*7*][*2*][*2*][*3*][*8*][*2*](24)
10 again: (6d10)[*1*][*4*][*10*][*7*][*5*][*2*](29)

Thats 1/10..

----------


## Bennosuke

Sorry for not explicitly saying it, but Anna also gets a beat for the success. Updated in character box

----------


## Thundercracker

> Sorry for not explicitly saying it, but Anna also gets a beat for the success. Updated in character box


Hooray, need all of those i can get..

----------


## Bennosuke

Yep, that was working towards an Aspiration.

----------


## Thundercracker

Manipulation + politics + 3: (6d10)[*3*][*6*][*3*][*2*][*9*][*3*](26)
Manipulation + politics + 3: (6d10)[*2*][*1*][*8*][*8*][*5*][*9*](33)
Manipulation + politics + 3: (6d10)[*9*][*4*][*1*][*4*][*2*][*10*](30)
Manipulation + politics + 3: (6d10)[*8*][*6*][*4*][*6*][*3*][*8*](35)
Manipulation + politics + 3: (6d10)[*3*][*2*][*6*][*2*][*7*][*7*](27)
Manipulation + politics + 3: (6d10)[*10*][*9*][*2*][*3*][*10*][*1*](35)

10 again: (20d10)[*6*][*2*][*1*][*4*][*9*][*6*][*3*][*7*][*9*][*4*][*1*][*1*][*3*][*8*][*7*][*7*][*3*][*9*][*4*][*6*](100)

----------


## Bennosuke

I count more than enough successes to have bought out the hospital (goal was 10 and Anna started with 1/10). That said, my guess is you can't just create a shell corporation overnight, and technically Anna's first roll was at the beginning of this night. 

So what I'm going to say is that Anna spends her time putting in the leg work necessary to build the shell corporation; putting the pieces in place and getting the ball rolling. It is still going to take say a week till the shell corporation exists as an entity that she can use as her front, but she doesn't have to waste more of her own time getting things done. Sound fair? And regardless, I think that completing the extended action is worth at least a beat. I'll add it to Anna's sheet.

----------


## Thundercracker

Ok.  Are there any holdouts that Anna needs to deal with personally?

----------


## Bennosuke

My apologies, do you mean in regards to the shell corporation, or you mean in other aspects of her unlife???

----------


## Thundercracker

> My apologies, do you mean in regards to the shell corporation, or you mean in other aspects of her unlife???


with regards to the shell corp, or do we still need to purchase the stakes from the actual holders?

----------


## Bennosuke

No, Anna already "spent" her resources for the scene for the actual purchasing. Again, since you've made all the rolls by spending the rest of Anna's night, I'm ruling Anna has put the ball in motion. There is nothing more she needs to do, but it is going to take time, since a shell corporation (probably) literally can't be realized in a night.

----------


## Daishain

Preemptive hunt roll

(3d10)[*10*][*4*][*8*](22)
(3d10)[*2*][*1*][*7*](10)

----------


## Thundercracker

Wits + empathy: (4d10)[*8*][*2*][*6*][*9*](25)
10 again: (4d10)[*4*][*4*][*8*][*2*](18)

----------


## Haval

Rachel Edwards- Ventrue Crone

https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2469850

Background and various notes

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Haval

Experience Costs (38xp)

Attributes (8xp)
Wits (third .)
Composure (third .)

Merits (5xp)
Dynasty Membership (.)
Etiquette (.)
Haven (.)
Riding the Wave (.)
Resources (second .)

Skills (4xp)
Persuasion (third .)
Expression (third .)

Skill Specialties (3xp)
Academics (History)
Socialise (Formal Events)
Subterfuge (Misdirection)

Disciplines (3xp each for the first 2, 4 for Obfuscate)
Dominate (second .)
Resilience (second .)
Obfuscate (first .)

Cruac
2nd (.) of Cruac for 4xp
2 Blood Sorcery rituals (2xp each)

----------


## Bennosuke

@Haval, thank you for the patience. I think overall Rachel Edwards looks good and I really only have a few ticky tacky thoughts. Politics specialization (Invictus) is an interesting choice to me. I know she has an Invictus contact, but how has she developed a skill specialization in Invictus politics? I feel like the The Ivory Tower are generally pretty tight lipped and to be good at playing their politics is an interesting choice. 

As far as "The One that Got Away", the touchstone, I'd like to hear a little more about why Rachel is obsessed with her. She feels that this woman is who Rachel could have been. So the first thing I want to know is why? Is it her intelligence? Her self reliance? And because of this, how does it make Rachel feel? Does she want her to succeed at everything as a proxy for Rachel's mortal life, or maybe she spiteful toward the woman who has the life Rachel never could. 

Either way, I am bringing in Rachel in my next IC post, so please make sure to check the IC thread.

Also please roll for starting vitae at 5+1d5

----------


## Bennosuke

*@Dai and TC:*

Okay, so I'm closing out the scene and the act. You know the deal, I'll be doling out beats, asking you to tell me if I missed anything, giving you a chance to update your aspirations. Because this will be a new Act, I will also be returning full WP, clearing conditions/tilts... and will be having you roll for starting Vitae; but because I hate the 1d10 roll, it will be starting vitae 5 +1d5, if you would please roll this as well. We will be moving the story on by a few weeks, giving NPCs such as Katie, Fred and Gabe a little more time to smarten up. 

Karl: 2 beats for completing the scene and act. I'll give Karl a beat for picking Fred up and giving him a place to stay, and an additional two for some of the education he's been giving him. What the heck I'll give you a beat for Aisling leaving and taking care of Gabrielle as part of the coterie aspiration of protecting your herd and coterie. That's 6 beats, bringing Karl to one beat and one XP. I would suggest that if you feel MS13 investigation is over, that you change this aspiration. 


Anna: 2 beats for completing the scene and act. I'll give Anna a beat for her interactions with Katie, and a second for starting to push her towards training to protect herself. What the heck I'll give you a beat for Aisling leaving and taking care of Gabrielle as part of the coterie aspiration of protecting your herd and coterie. Anna gets a beat for calling Mort and getting contacts that can help her clean out the city. That's six beats, bringing Anna to 1 beat and 2 xp. 

I am updating the Coterie Aspirations to be:

1. Successfully perform your duties as Hounds
2. Discover Estella's murderer
3. Deal with the new Sheriff, Nova, and her antagonistic relationship with the Coterie.

----------


## Thundercracker

Going to wait on xp expenditure for the next dot of obfuscate.

Has Celeste caved and apologized to Anna yet?

----------


## Haval

Starting Vitae
[roll]5+1d5[/roll]

Politics (Invictus)

Maybe this isn't enough to justify a specialisation, so let me know. I was going to say that it came from knowing a lot of Invictus socially and choosing to keep tabs on their activities as much as she can get away with as an outsider. She'd do the same to the other convenants if she could get away with it, but the Invictus is the most familiar to her from her experiences as a fledgling.  

She's not one of them, but as a Ventrue with some status merits, she might be respected enough among the Ventrue that do join the Invictus that she's picked a few things up from people who maybe revealed too much when she was in earshot. Maybe she's viewed as trustworthy enough by some because there's no indication that she's passing anyone on that might be damaging to the Invictus. She's not yet been doing this to increase her own standing, only because it's better to keep an eye on the powerful in case someone ever has a problem with her.

The One that Got Away

So the touchstone is smart and has better qualifications then Rachel does but is currently directionless in her life and working in a job for not enough money that is arguably beneath her. Rachel remembers being similarly directionless and remembers expecting to drift into a job that she didn't necessarily want to do. For all it's occasional difficulties, her life as a vampire has never been boring and it has given Rachel an interest in helping her touchstone out and maybe nudging her towards the kind of life that she might have had if she had never been embraced. There is every chance that if Rachel had never become a vampire she would still have had to struggle through a regular mortal life, and so the touchstone might also represent a second chance. She wouldn't just have the life that Rachel lost. With enough help maybe she might have a better one.

----------


## Haval

Let's try that again

(1d5+5)[*9*]

----------


## Thundercracker

Blood pool: (1d5+5)[*9*]

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: No, not yet. Though I bring this to a head very very soon as something has to give  :Small Cool: . Character box updated. That said, do you want to update/change any aspirations? 




> Was anna able to purchase either a yacht or a plane?


No, she did not have access to her resources, as she had "Spent" it for the scene on building the shell corporation. And I'm going to wait for Dai/Karl to reply IC. 

@Haval: I think Politics (ventrue) may make more sense overall then? I mean, it would also go along with her status (ventrue) and would likely be helpful with the largest percentage of Tower members who are ventrue anyways. However, if you really prefer the specialization be towards Invictus, I don't think I'm going to pull my hair out too much over it. 

I think the explanation about the Touchstone is good. Can we give her a name? 

Your character box has been updated as well.

----------


## Haval

No, you're right. Somehow it didn't occur to me that that was an option. I'm going to update that.

For the touchstone, random name generator suggests Lucy Fisher

----------


## Bennosuke

Cool. Sounds good on all fronts.

----------


## Thundercracker

Ah yeah that's right.
I'm good with aspirations.

----------


## Bennosuke

But if you want to have used Anna's resources for the scene/month, we can assume she got it done/started during the down time. Let me know.

----------


## Thundercracker

> But if you want to have used Anna's resources for the scene/month, we can assume she got it done/started during the down time. Let me know.


I think a yacht fits better with the setting than a plane, but Anna could also use another property, now that Katie is living at her house.  Let me know what works better for you.  Either would be useful.

----------


## Bennosuke

I'd suggest a boat. I do still think a yacht sized boat may be on the extreme side, since it will require crew of 1-6 people, and may not be the most discrete vessel. But given you have the resources, if you want it, we can put Anna's resources out of the cue for a while. I won't say no.

----------


## Thundercracker

We'll go with a boat that doesn't need a hired crew.  We want to be discrete when we can.  

int + politics + sf status: (4d10)[*3*][*4*][*4*][*9*](20)
10 again: (4d10)[*3*][*1*][*7*][*10*](21)
Need to raise my int...

----------


## Bennosuke

The only thing that comes to Anna's mind is fairly straight forward. Park was a member of the Spear, and Nova was a Carthian, and the two covenants were pretty much at war over certain territories in San Francisco such as The Mission District. And the Lancea Sanctum was probably the most politically conservative covenant, while The Rabble were of course the most liberal. The two covenants were generally at odds about everything, and so it might just be a way of getting one over a Carthian in power.

----------


## Daishain

vitae roll (1d5+5)[*8*]
Int+politics+SF status (8d10)[*3*][*4*][*7*][*1*][*3*][*3*][*4*][*8*](33)
ten again (8d10)[*6*][*1*][*4*][*4*][*4*][*9*][*7*][*6*](41)

----------


## Bennosuke

Karl basically comes to the same conclusion. 

I will update your character box.

----------


## Thundercracker

Where did we find estellas cell phone?  It was on a bridge, which one was it?

----------


## Bennosuke

The Bay Bridge. Oh how I need a "zip it" emoji right now.

----------


## Thundercracker

Whats the roll with auspex?  The obvious choice is to enhance sense of smell.

----------


## Bennosuke

To assess a location you need level three Auspex "Spirits Touch" rolling Wits + Occult + Auspex and somehow not spending any WP or BP.

----------


## Thundercracker

Wits + occult + potency -3 (2d10)[*1*][*10*](11)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling against Anna's clash of wills (4d10)[*3*][*9*][*8*][*2*](22)

----------


## Daishain

Clash of wills (5d10)[*10*][*4*][*6*][*10*][*7*](37)
Athletics (1d10)[*7*]

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling chase for the Nosferatu (5d10)[*9*][*6*][*1*][*7*][*3*](26)

----------


## Erulasto

Crap.

(1d5)[*4*]

(7d10)[*8*][*8*][*6*][*3*][*4*][*6*][*2*](37)

(2d10)[*5*][*3*](8)

----------


## Thundercracker

Composure + empathy: (4d10)[*2*][*2*][*8*][*3*](15)
10 again: (4d10)[*10*][*3*][*6*][*5*](24)

----------


## Bennosuke

Don't mind me here (6d10)[*10*][*7*][*1*][*9*][*9*][*2*](38)

----------


## Haval

Rerolling with proper dice code
Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1
(7d10)[*9*][*5*][*1*][*7*][*7*][*9*][*2*](40)
Any 10s
(7d10)[*9*][*7*][*6*][*1*][*10*][*9*][*6*](48)

----------


## Erulasto

Sorry for the delay Benno.

*Spoiler: Aspirations*
Show



*1.*Discover the secrets of Gazren and Elatha.
*2.*Secure a position in order to destroy Blackstar from within.
*3.*Learn and Master _Cruac_.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Erulasto: Overall I think they look good, but I want to run a few thoughts by you.

In regards to 2, "Secure a position in order to destroy Blackstar from within," can we clarify this a little? Do you mean a position of power within the Circle of Crone? 

In regards to 3, "Learn and Master Cruac", I just want to be clear that beats will be given only for spending time/scenes in which Aisling spends time learning more about Cruac, not for spending XP to increase your Cruac.

Thoughts?

----------


## Bennosuke

So Rachel's point of Dominate will be balanced out by the point of blood she is able to get. See your character box for Rachel's blood pool. I'm gonna let the other players reply before continuing.

----------


## Bennosuke

@TC: With two successes, Anna will regain 2BP, bringing her to 9.

@All: Gonna give Daishain another day to reply, then will start the scene.

----------


## Thundercracker

Int + occult + 3 (6d10)[*7*][*7*][*7*][*2*][*1*][*6*](30)
10 again: (6d10)[*9*][*2*][*4*][*1*][*8*][*2*](26)

----------


## Thundercracker

Going to spend a wp point here: (3d10)[*3*][*9*][*10*](22)
Edit 3 successes.

----------


## Thundercracker

Manipulation + socialize: (3d10)[*5*][*5*][*2*](12)
10 again: (3d10)[*7*][*5*][*2*](14)

----------


## Bennosuke

Any desire to spend a WP or take a beat for a dramatic failure there?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Any desire to spend a WP or take a beat for a dramatic failure there?


No, Anna will just do a recon and try again later.  Celestine had already said she wants to meet one on one afterwards so.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, gonna roll for Gabe here, just to see how things will go... (5d10)[*6*][*5*][*3*][*5*][*5*](24)

EDIT: Yeesh.

----------


## Bennosuke

Rolling resolve in defense for the drunk man... (1d10)[*9*](9)

----------


## Bennosuke

Alright, so let's count up some beats ect. As always, please let me know if you are replacing any aspirations or how you want to spend any XP. No WP regained. We will be starting Act V Scene ii. As always, let me know if you think I missed something.

Karl: 3 beats for completing the scene, as this is way overdue. One beat towards the shared aspiration of identifying Estella's killer in discussing Nova with Jae Park. A beat for talking to Leech, who recommends talking to Annalise, and Maxwell Stone about the Diablere, also towards Estella's death. One beat for meeting with The Prince towards Hound duties. One beat for spending resources on a bespoke suit towards moving towards a position on The Prince's Cabinet. That's a total of 7 beats. That brings Karl to 3 beats and 2 XP. *The aspiration of taking a position on the Prince's cabinet; is Karl going for something greater than Hound? If not you may want to replace this. * 

Anna: 3 beats for completing the scene, as this is way overdue. One beat towards the shared aspiration of identifying Estella's killer in discussing Nova with Jae Park. A beat for talking to Leech, who recommends talking to Annalise, and Maxwell Stone about the Diablere, also towards Estella's death. Anna gets a beat for checking in with Katie towards keeping her protected. One beat for meeting with The Prince towards Hound duties. That's a total of 6 beats. That leaves Anna at 2 beats and 3 XP.

Rachel: 3 beats for completing the scene, as this is way overdue. I'll give Rachel a beat for strengthening her relationship with The Primogen by lying to Ivy and by working with Alejandro. I'll give Rachel a beat for starting to join the Coterie and become a hound towards the shared aspiration of acting as Hound. Rachel gets a beat towards improving her political standing by meeting with Mother Blackstar and agreeing. That's a total of 6 beats. That brings Rachel to 1 beat and 1 XP.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anything for the initial foray with lady stardust in getting blood distributed?

----------


## Bennosuke

> Anything for the initial foray with lady stardust in getting blood distributed?


Absolutely. Good catch. I did not give you a beat for this before. One more beat for Anna, adding it to your character box now. 

Will give you and Dai a chance to spend XP, change aspirations, but will plan to post the new IC scene soon if you guys are running too slow. 

Fair warning, I am going to get crushed at work tomorrow.

----------


## Thundercracker

Obfuscate is 3 right? Anna will get that.

----------


## Haval

I should add a Perception roll to the IC post

Wits 3 + Composure 3 + Acute Senses 1
[rollv]7d10[/rollv]
Any 10s
[rollv]7d10[/rollv]

----------


## Haval

(7d10)[*7*][*6*][*6*][*9*][*10*][*9*][*7*](54)
10s
(7d10)[*8*][*6*][*1*][*1*][*7*][*4*][*4*](31)

----------


## Bennosuke

> Obfuscate is 3 right? Anna will get that.


Apologies for the delay. Obfuscate is a clan discipline for Anna so yes it is 3XP. Would you like to purchase?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Apologies for the delay. Obfuscate is a clan discipline for Anna so yes it is 3XP. Would you like to purchase?


Yes, after this its going to be all in on the blood farming stuff.

----------


## Daishain

okay, tabling XP for now, and keeping aspirations. Yes, Karl is aiming high.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, Anna's 3xp are spent. I am docking one BP for each character to wake up the next night. I am going to start the next scene, but will run the end of Rachel's last scene simultaneously with the new one. 

Again, thank you everyone for your patience.

----------


## Bennosuke

To keep things moving will give Anna a 2d10 bonus and just roll it here (2d10)[*6*][*7*](13)

Opposed (4d10)[*6*][*8*][*9*][*1*](24)

----------


## Haval

Does Rachel know what Oleander is talking about?
Int 3 + Occult 2
(5d10)[*7*][*10*][*1*][*2*][*1*](21)
Any 10s
(5d10)[*2*][*6*][*1*][*1*][*2*](12)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel is aware of the Kindred superstition about the world outside of the city. Kindred were tied to urban environments where their food supply was and there was plenty of protection from the sun; though perhaps some Kindred had a little more freedom in this. Rachel had always assumed that all the folk lore of strange antagonistic creatures and disappearing Kindred had come from this anxiety, the fear of being away from the comforts of the city. 

But Rachel had also heard of strange places of mystic energy. She knew that the Ordo Dracul hunted for lay lines of power, haunted houses and the like, and believed that they could tap into such locations. 

But Rachel had no idea what the Duchesse was specifically referring to.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna is telling the truth, she doesnt trust the auspex since it falsely flagged Gorman as Estellas killer, and she wants more evidence before drawing any conclusions.  For that will use presence, and going to add willpower for this one: (4d10)[*9*][*10*][*4*][*7*](30)
10 again: (4d10)[*3*][*1*][*1*][*5*](10)

----------


## Bennosuke

Anna's roll succeeds, but  not to get too nitpicky, I would suggest it is likely still a lie. The two were contacted by Park about the missing Nosferatu Snake, whom Park believed was diablerized and has at the very least gone missing. Karl's vision confirmed that Snake had been diablerized, and that the ashes belonged to Snake. Even if Anna does not trust Karl's Auspex, the statement: 




> I don't know of anyone who has gone missing in San Francisco since Gorman


... would arguably be a lie. 

But, two successes  :Small Tongue: 

EDIT: Anna is down to 4/6 WP

----------


## Thundercracker

> Anna's roll succeeds, but  not to get too nitpicky, I would suggest it is likely still a lie. The two were contacted by Park about the missing Nosferatu Snake, whom Park believed was diablerized and has at the very least gone missing. Karl's vision confirmed that Snake had been diablerized, and that the ashes belonged to Snake. Even if Anna does not trust Karl's Auspex, the statement: 
> 
> 
> 
> ... would arguably be a lie. 
> 
> But, two successes 
> 
> EDIT: Anna is down to 4/6 WP


Its not if the player completely forgot about all that :p

----------


## Bennosuke

Lol. Well, since Anna would still know that, it's a good thing she passed her roll  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Thundercracker

composure + empathy: (4d10)[*7*][*3*][*1*][*2*](13)
10 again: (4d10)[*5*][*3*][*6*][*1*](15)

Edit: Just going to take the L on this one.

----------


## Haval

Messed up the code
(7d10)[*6*][*5*][*1*][*5*][*2*][*5*][*4*](28)

----------


## Thundercracker

Wits + composure : (6d10)[*2*][*5*][*5*][*1*][*1*][*10*](24)
10 again: (6d10)[*9*][*5*][*7*][*2*][*4*][*7*](34)

----------


## Bennosuke

Going to wait for Karl/Daishain's roll here.

----------


## Daishain

wits+composure (5d10)[*8*][*9*][*8*][*9*][*9*](43)
ten again (5d10)[*8*][*9*][*8*][*9*][*9*](43)

Um, okay then, Karl is like the all seeing eye right now apparently.

----------


## Bennosuke

*Initiative Order*
Murat 10
Zach 8

----------


## Haval

Initiative is 1d10 + Dex + Composure isn't it? I can't find that anywhere in the vampire book.

Dex 2 + Composure 3
(1d10)[*6*]

----------


## Thundercracker

Initiative: (1d10+6)[*2*](2)

Thats odd.  Looks like 8.

----------


## Bennosuke

@Haval: Correct. 

*Initiative Order*
Rachel 11
Murat 10
Anna 8
Zach 8

Okay, going to wait for Karl's roll then will star the surprise round.

----------


## Bennosuke

Well Daishain had a **** hot roll.

*Initiative Order*
Karl 15
Rachel 11
Murat 10
Anna 8
Zach 8

Now... drawing a weapon is an Instant action unless you have the right merit, which means Karl can't draw and fire in one round. However, that attack roll was solid and unless you want to drop it and reroll next round I'll let you keep the successes for a total of 6 damage. *Also reminding myself to subtract Karl's WP if you use that roll.* 

Zach's roll (not impressive) (1d10)[*7*](7)
Murat's roll after defense (1d10)[*2*](2)

----------


## Daishain

I'll keep it and fire next round.

----------


## Haval

Presence 3 + Expression 3
(6d10)[*2*][*3*][*10*][*5*][*2*][*7*](29)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*6*][*8*][*10*][*8*][*9*][*3*](44)

----------


## Bennosuke

Initiative Order
Karl 15
Rachel 11
Murat 10
Anna 8
Zach 8

Zach's resolve roll (3d10)[*5*][*5*][*5*](15)

Murat's attack (2d10)[*10*][*2*](12)

Zach's firearm roll (4d10)[*2*][*1*][*2*][*6*](11)

----------


## Bennosuke

Murat's attack (2d10)[*8*][*6*](14)
Zach's improbably Grapple [rollv]1d10[rollv] chance dice

----------


## Bennosuke

Ugh, and rerolling the failed dice roller (1d10)[*3*](3)

----------


## Bennosuke

Rachel's intimidation roll will be a failure after applying Murat's composure modifier, but you can always add WP, or take a dramatic failure if you want. 

Also, Rachel should still be able to attack or take a full instant action in this case while Zach will continue to try to disarm his Sire... likely to comically ill effect.

----------


## Haval

I'm mostly just curious about Murat's response, but let's spend Willpower. I'll work out an action after work.

(3d10)[*2*][*9*][*6*](17)
Any 10s
(3d10)[*4*][*9*][*10*](23)

----------


## Haval

I can't see Rachel's attack mattering, but just in case.

Str 2 + Weaponry 1
(3d10)[*7*][*7*][*10*](24)
Any 10s
[Rollv]3d10[Rollv]

I was going to say she has a kitchen knife on hand for these sort of occasions.

----------


## Haval

Bad code for that 10
(1d10)[*2*]
Any 10s
(1d10)[*1*]

----------


## Bennosuke

@Haval: Totally good with Rachel having brought some sort of a weapon with her. I mean she knew before going to the park that they might be getting into  fight, so I assume she came prepared... but drawing the knife would be her instant action for the round.

Also, I'm good iwth you just losing the "lost dice" from your original roll, since you got more successes with it anyways. 

@TC: Should be fine for Anna to sheath the sword as she draws her gun for her turn.

@All: Will wait for Daishain before resolving all the things.

----------


## Haval

Fair enough. I couldn't see if there was a list of actions anywhere but I suppose I should treat it the same as the way 40k does things.

----------


## Bennosuke

Yeah, readying a weapon is always an instant action

----------


## Bennosuke

Murat's attack (4d10)[*2*][*7*][*5*][*7*](21) +2 damage

Zach's grapple attempt (1d10)[*3*](3)

----------


## Bennosuke

Time to make things interesting.

Murat's roll (6d10)[*1*][*5*][*3*][*6*][*4*][*3*](22)

And I guess I'll roll for Zach just in case (1d10)[*3*](3)

EDIT: Wow, this is unbelievable. Murat just can't do anything right.

----------


## Thundercracker

dex 3 + athletics 2 + celerity 2: (7d10)[*9*][*6*][*10*][*4*][*10*][*10*][*10*](59)
10 again: (7d10)[*10*][*1*][*7*][*6*][*5*][*6*][*9*](44)

6 successes, and that's an exceptional i guess?  Wish I could have rolled that for the last attack.

----------


## Bennosuke

Well that's 6 successes right there for Anna. Will roll for Murat here

(11d10)[*3*][*7*][*7*][*2*][*5*][*3*][*6*][*6*][*4*][*5*][*8*](56)

@Haval: In case you check here... just a warning, you still have not commanded Zach to stay  :Small Wink: 

EDIT: Wow, what an unbelievably bad roll! I did not expect this scene to be so one sided. It looks like Murat and Zach are going to get ashed!!!

----------


## Haval

> @Haval: In case you check here... just a warning, you still have not commanded Zach to stay


Yeah, Rachel doesn't consider Zach a threat.

----------


## Bennosuke

Okay, I am going to use the prior initiative chart, which means it will be Karl, then Murat, then Anna. 

But let's see, as I think now would be a good time to make a Frenzy check: With -3, that will be (4d10)[*3*][*1*][*2*][*3*](9)

EDIT: And... Murat succumbs to Frenzy!

----------


## Bennosuke

So rather than attacking, Murat is going to do some very stupid things. 

In Frenzy, Murat ignores his wound penalty and gets his Blood potency added to all physical rolls, as well as being able to grab and bite immediately without it being a contested roll. 

So here we go, factoring in Karl's defense (5d10)[*7*][*2*][*8*][*8*][*10*](35)

----------


## Thundercracker

Yes, Anna will still shoot him for a success.  Need to see the rules for attacking into a grapple to know what she does next..

----------


## Thundercracker

wits + larceny + obfuscate: (6d10)[*2*][*1*][*7*][*9*][*9*][*1*](29)
10 again: (6d10)[*5*][*2*][*3*][*10*][*9*][*7*](36)

----------


## Daishain

hoo boy...

(2d10)[*10*][*9*](19) resolve+composure-3

----------


## Haval

Presence 3 + Manipulation 3
(6d10)[*4*][*6*][*3*][*8*][*7*][*6*](34)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*2*][*7*][*6*][*2*][*5*][*7*](29)

----------


## Bennosuke

That's one success, and to be clear that is Rachel's roll to get Zach to not damage her car? If so could I get something in your IC post that represents that, for Zach to "respond to"?

----------


## Haval

Questions when I've worked them out

Presence 3 + Persuasion 3 + 1
(7d10)[*22*]
Any 10s
(7d10)[*46*]

----------


## Haval

Now with correct code
(7d10)[*4*][*7*][*2*][*10*][*10*][*7*][*4*](44)
Any 10s
[Rollv]7d10[Rollv]

----------


## Haval

Shouldn't try to post while at work. Apologies for triple post
10s
(7d10)[*5*][*5*][*9*][*10*][*5*][*3*][*6*](43)

----------


## Bennosuke

I count two successes, so that would be two questions. Should I assume that Rachel is reaching out to anyone in particular?

----------


## Haval

Just reaching out to Invictus acquaintances. Ideally someone with authority in the covenant but maybe someone like that would be less willing to talk to her.

1) Is there any sign that the disturbances in LA are spreading?
2) Are the Carthians up to anything tonight?

----------


## Bennosuke

Alright, you all know the drill, same as in Werewolf. I'm not as behind here but will still give each character a single WP refresh along with the beats. As always, let me know if you think I missed something. Look at your aspirations and let me know if you want to change anything or spend any XP. All kindred will also lose a blood point for sleeping overnight, and those with injuries will spend more to heal. Okay, here we go. 

-Anna: One beat for completing the scene. One beat for meeting with Nova at the Dogpatch Compound. One beat for fulfilling Hound duties by going out to the Castro at Nova's request. One beat towards dealing with Nova by handling Murat and Zach. *That's a total of 4 beats, bringing Anna to 2 beat and 1XP. She is also up to 4/6 WP. She will wake with 8 Vitae*

-Karl: One beat for completing the scene. One beat for meeting with Nova at the Dogpatch Compound. One beat for fulfilling Hound duties by going out to the Castro at Nova's request. One beat towards dealing with Nova by handling Murat and Zach. One extra beat for taking enough damage to fill up Karl's health boxes. *That's a total of 5 beats. This brings him up to 3 beats and 3xp. He is up to 2WP, and to wake and heal he will drop to 4 Vitae.* 

-Rachel: One beat for completing the scene. One beat for meeting with Nova at the Dogpatch Compound. Will give Rachel a beat for meeting with Oleander towards her third aspiration. One beat for fulfilling Hound duties by going out to the Castro at Nova's request. One beat towards dealing with Nova by handling Murat and Zach. *This will be 5 beats for Rachel, bringing her to 1 beat and 2xp. Her WP returns to 6/6, and she will wake with 7 vitae.*


*@Haval*: Rachel still needs to meet with Blackstar to inform her about Oleander. We can assume she's already reached out, but probably will have to discuss things in person as Blackstar won't trust The Pulse to be as secure as it is supposed to be. 

*@Daishain:* I think it's time to replace your first aspiration, unless you want Karl to have an even higher position in The Prince's cabinet. If so, speak now. Karl will be hungry when waking. You could choose to spend 2WP to make the wounds permanent and not spend XP but I assume you don't want to do that. 

*@TC:* Don't forget that Anna has promised to meet with both Celestine and Katie in the upcoming night, despite her Kindred responsibilities.

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna also sent Karl's grandson to meet with the blood drive people to find out what it would take to set one up, that's progress towards her aspiration of creating an alternative to hunting for blood.  She has told both Katie and Celestine she will try to meet with them, and she does want to meet with Celestine but there's a lot going on so she might have to make it a quick trip if she's in the area. 

How much xp would it cost to make Lady Stardust an ally?

----------


## Bennosuke

That's fair, given Anna the extra beat. One dot of XP per point in Allies.

----------


## Thundercracker

> That's fair, given Anna the extra beat. One dot of XP per point in Allies.


That seems cheap for an npc like that, but I'll take it. :)

----------


## Haval

Chance dice
(1d10)[*4*]
I don't think 10s even matter here
(1d10)[*3*]

----------


## Haval

Going to swap out Rachel's Cruac aspiration to learning more about the frog statue and whatever's going on with that. As yet Rachel has no way of knowing whether the voices are only a thing in the woods.

----------


## Bennosuke

> That seems cheap for an npc like that, but I'll take it. :)


Haha, my bad. I did misunderstand, as you were asking specifically how many dots would Lady Stardust be as an ally. I would say as an individual, she is probably worth three dots.

@Haval: Your wish is my command. If you agree, I am going to word this, "Find out more about the supernatural enigma in the woods".

----------


## Haval

> @Haval: Your wish is my command. If you agree, I am going to word this, "Find out more about the supernatural enigma in the woods".


Fine by me

----------


## Haval

> -Rachel: One beat for completing the scene. One beat for meeting with Nova at the Dogpatch Compound. Will give Rachel a beat for meeting with Oleander towards her third aspiration. One beat for fulfilling Hound duties by going out to the Castro at Nova's request. One beat towards dealing with Nova by handling Murat and Zach. *This will be 5 beats for Rachel, bringing her to 1 beat and 2xp. Her WP returns to 6/6, and she will wake with 7 vitae.*
> 
> 
> *@Haval*: Rachel still needs to meet with Blackstar to inform her about Oleander. We can assume she's already reached out, but probably will have to discuss things in person as Blackstar won't trust The Pulse to be as secure as it is supposed to be.


Going to spend that 2 xp on another point in Subterfuge. She's been doing a lot of lying recently.

And agreed on the need to talk to Blackstar at some point. Rachel would like to know what the hell is going on and has no reason to trust the pulse either.

----------


## Thundercracker

Aspiration #1 should modify for Anna, the aspiration should be create an ecosystem to provide risk free blood for kindred. The current subtask is set up a first event with lady stardust, via a blood drive.

----------


## Bennosuke

Updated Rachel's character box with the spent XP

And updated Anna's Aspiration in her character box.

----------


## Bennosuke

****ts and giggles roll for the pizza delivery (1d10)[*1*](1)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna would definitely want to bring the staked Murat in with her, unless Tony takes care of him right away; she doesn't want to let him out of her sight.  She'd probably ask Tony what to do when they get out of the car.

----------


## Thundercracker

Any impact from having two loci close to one another?
Blaze occult: (9d10)[*6*][*9*][*4*][*6*][*7*][*10*][*6*][*10*][*9*](67)

9 again: (9d10)[*10*][*6*][*5*][*8*][*2*][*4*][*8*][*1*][*4*](48)

----------


## Haval

When she finds out Rachel is going to look up flight times from that airport to Portland.

----------


## Bennosuke

I won't make you roll for that. It looks like there are flight times leaving SFO and going to Portland International every three hours or so, from multiple airlines. The next is leaving in as soon as one hour, with the last one leaving around 4AM.

----------


## Bennosuke

Not sure why I'm even bothering with this roll (2d10)[*7*][*7*](14)

----------


## Thundercracker

Anna doesnt have larceny: wits+ 2(5d10)[*6*][*1*][*1*][*2*][*3*](13)
10 again: (5d10)[*2*][*3*][*3*][*5*][*6*](19)

Looks like theres no security cameras. :)

----------


## Haval

Will have to post IC later for the other thing


In case Rachel has a better idea about the cameras
Wits 3 + Larceny 1 + 2
(6d10)[*10*][*9*][*10*][*2*][*8*][*10*](49)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*1*][*7*][*10*][*1*][*4*][*7*](30)

And for the hotel staff
Presence 3 + Socialise 2 + 1
(6d10)[*5*][*2*][*1*][*3*][*9*][*1*](21)
Any 10s
(6d10)[*10*][*5*][*5*][*1*][*2*][*7*](30)

----------


## Haval

Bad code for Dominate roll
(8d10)[*8*][*9*][*4*][*6*][*10*][*6*][*9*][*1*](53)
Any 10s
(8d10)[*2*][*5*][*6*][*2*][*5*][*8*][*10*][*10*](48)

----------


## Daishain

int+politics (7d10)[*6*][*8*][*4*][*6*][*7*][*5*][*3*](39)
ten again (7d10)[*10*][*6*][*5*][*10*][*9*][*1*][*2*](43)

----------

